# Gloworm Lights back on MTBR



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Well it's been a while but we're back! Back on the forum that is :thumbsup:

We've been concentrating on fine tuning our products and making plans for new and improved products - with your help of course.

We managed to meet a few of you face to face at Interbike, which was certainly valuable, as you let us know what you really wanted to see from your products.

So to start off I thought we better let you know of a couple of upgrades that have already occurred and what we're looking at for the near future.

*New Carbon reinforced Nylon QR Bar Mount* This was fashioned around the same design as our CNC version but with modifications made to suit the material we are using. The Carbon Nylon mix is super strong and is much sturdier than the outdated 'o-ring' style mount. These are now standard on our X1, X2 and soon to be released CX (Self Contained) lights.









*QR Helmet Mount with CNC Arm* This is the 2nd version of our QR helmet mount. Still made to be used with GoPro, it now features a different bolt and arm system, providing a rock solid interface with the mount.









*Battery Fuel Gauge * We admit there were some accuracy issues with the previous indicator. It was just that - an indication. Our new gauge features similar tech to a cell phone in regards to power indication. Its very accurate and not so bright.









*X2 Housing* We decided to give the old faithful X2 a bit of touch up with some aggressive machining to the fin area. We think it looks great and really matches up with the XS.









*Wide Angle Optic for XS and X2* The new optic that is included in all XS and X2 sets throws a wide rectangular beam of even light. Combined with a spot optic it creates a unique yet very usable light pattern.









Well I think that's about it for now. So remember if you have any questions about your products or simply want to know more let us know.

Cheers

Bruce and Vag
Gloworm


----------



## scoota (Jul 4, 2015)

Will the new QR fit a 35mm bar? Really in need of one that will as I seem to be rather proficient at losing the rubber bands, which are unfortunately the only way to mount the XS to my bar currently.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Can you add an adapter to allow O-ring mount ?

some of us like the o-ring mounting, it holds the light just fine and allows
quick tilt when hitting road segments between trails so we don't blind cagers
on the short connector trips. hate to stop just to adjust a light, o-rings work fine
when the light is centered [drops don't make mine droop ]

anyhow good work on the improvements


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

We have developed the 35mm version and this will be available soon. We worked on releaseing the 31.8 first as it is now standard with our lights. Moving away from the o-ring style mount.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

127.0.0.1 said:


> Can you add an adapter to allow O-ring mount ?
> 
> some of us like the o-ring mounting, it holds the light just fine and allows
> quick tilt when hitting road segments between trails so we don't blind cagers
> ...


The QR will not have an adapter for o-rings, however noting your point above, Gloworm lights can be pivoted easily at the light head with need for rotating the mount itself.

Cheers!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

any updates on the availability of 35mm mount?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

TraxFactory said:


> any updates on the availability of 35mm mount?


We just had the first product from the injection mold and it looks great. You'll be seeing it very soon.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

*Neutral White X1's*

We ordered a limited number of 2016 X1's with a Neutral White led so it is now an option in the listing 2016 Gloworm X1. The price of the upgrade for a new 2016 X2 or XS has been reduced to $15 for the X2 and $20 for the XS.

35mm mounts are ready but the factory forgot to pack them with the order we received Monday so it will be a couple of more weeks before we have them listed.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> We ordered a limited number of 2016 X1's with a Neutral White led so it is now an option in the listing 2016 Gloworm X1. The price of the upgrade for a new 2016 X2 or XS has been reduced to $15 for the X2 and $20 for the XS.
> 
> 35mm mounts are ready but the factory forgot to pack them with the order we received Monday so it will be a couple of more weeks before we have them listed.


Yeah that was a bit of an error! They'll be on there way soon.....


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I have the new QR handlebar mount and it is pretty sweet! Much much much better than the O-ring mount by far. 

Now send me some of the that wireless tech you are working on please!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I'll second that...( ^^^ )....waiting on the wireless remote upgrades. That said I can't help but wonder how wireless remotes are going to work in a race or group ride environment. It would be real screwy if you had a lamp going and suddenly the lamp changed modes because someone else with a remote changed theirs and you just happened to be within range of their remote. Hopefully there is a dedicated process where the lamp "Must" be in a certain ( press/hold ) mode before an outside remote can sync to another lamp head.


----------



## db_010 (Jul 27, 2006)

I recently got the new aluminum arm version of the QR helmet mount for my Gloworm X2. I think it'll hold up much better than the plastic one.

Jim at Action LED is still offering some of the best customer service you could hope to find. Very happy that I bought through him.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

I've decided to include the new aluminum helmet mount with all the remaining 2015 lights.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

The new 35mm quick release handlebar mount has arrived.
Gloworm Composite Quick Release Handlebar Mount ? Action-LED-Lights
Also, the X1 is now available in Neutral White.


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> *Battery Fuel Gauge * We admit there were some accuracy issues with the previous indicator. It was just that - an indication. Our new gauge features similar tech to a cell phone in regards to power indication. Its very accurate and not so bright.
> 
> View attachment 1026779


This may sound dumb but I'm not sure how to read the fuel gauge. It shows 0-50 on top and 50-100 on the bottom. I understand that the more lit LED's means greater percentage of charge remaining. How do I know if the lit LED's represent 0-50 or 50-100? Thanks in advance!

PS - Just bought an X2 with the 4 cell HC 50 Wh battery. Sweet light setup! Used it for the 1st time last night and was truly impressed! Love how easy it is to switch between modes with the remote. :thumbsup:


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

cycljunkie said:


> This may sound dumb but I'm not sure how to read the fuel gauge. It shows 0-50 on top and 50-100 on the bottom. I understand that the more lit LED's means greater percentage of charge remaining. How do I know if the lit LED's represent 0-50 or 50-100? Thanks in advance!
> 
> PS - Just bought an X2 with the 4 cell HC 50 Wh battery. Sweet light setup! Used it for the 1st time last night and was truly impressed! Love how easy it is to switch between modes with the remote. :thumbsup:


There is a good reason for some to be confused. Gloworm switched vendors for the sticker that goes over the fuel gauge and missed the fact that they printed the numbers backwards.









The one on the right is the new (backwards) one.
The way the gauge functions there are 2 rows of leds. The top row is green. The bottom row has one green, two amber and 2 red. 
During discharge it will start with 5 green lights for 100%. It will then drop to 4 for 90%, 3 for 80% etc. At 50% it will drop to the bottom row with all 5 lit. They will then drop off one at a time. At 10% the last red light will flash. 
The gauge measures the voltage coming out of the pack. If your running an XS at 100% power the voltage will be pulled down and give you a low reading. If you switch to a lower setting you may see the fuel gauge go up a notch or two.
During charge the gauge is animated. The led indicating the charge level stays lit and the ones below it light and go out in sequence. It starts with the 0 - 50% row and then goes to the 50 - 100% row.
Hope that makes things clear.


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

Action LED Lights said:


> The way the gauge functions there are 2 rows of leds. The top row is green. The bottom row has one green, two amber and 2 red.
> During discharge it will start with 5 green lights for 100%. It will then drop to 4 for 90%, 3 for 80% etc. At 50% it will drop to the bottom row with all 5 lit. They will then drop off one at a time. At 10% the last red light will flash.
> The gauge measures the voltage coming out of the pack. If your running an XS at 100% power the voltage will be pulled down and give you a low reading. If you switch to a lower setting you may see the fuel gauge go up a notch or two.
> During charge the gauge is animated. The led indicating the charge level stays lit and the ones below it light and go out in sequence. It starts with the 0 - 50% row and then goes to the 50 - 100% row.
> Hope that makes things clear.


Awesome! Thanks for the info. So on my ride last night, I ended up with 2 green LED's, which means I was still at 70%?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

cycljunkie said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the info. So on my ride last night, I ended up with 2 green LED's, which means I was still at 70%?


Correct.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Action, ya got any teaser info/pics of the new gloworm xs? Thx Jim!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

*Wireless Remote Update*

Hey All

Sorry for the silence from our end, things have been super busy as we have been assessing the direction of the bicycle lighting industry and the progress the electronic tech.

We've also been looking at our current products and what small improvements need to be made to make them even better.

With all this going on, our small team has been pushed to its limits and as such we have not been able to make the progress we wished to on the wireless remote. Although this is a very important part of our development it is not the only thing we have been developing recently.

Subsequently, we are giving this a little more time and planning a launch at the start of the next season in August 2017. Not only does this ensure our products are up to standard, it also allow us to consolidate our upgrade/changes/improvements into one launch.

Sorry to the be the bearer of not so good news, but believe us when we say the outcome will be worth the wait.

As always feel free to ask any questions you may have.......

Bruce and Vag


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I noticed the Gloworm XS light's lumen rating has been increased from 2200 to 2500. Any particular reason for the increased lumens from this light?
Mole


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> I noticed the Gloworm XS light's lumen rating has been increased from 2200 to 2500. Any particular reason for the increased lumens from this light?
> Mole


@MRMOLE - thanks for the question. THe XS has always been about 2300 lumens measured. This was using the XML2 U2 LEDs. We upgraded our systems to U3 LEDs and also bumped up the current by a small amount. This current change did not have a significant affect on the actual run time.

Cheers


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

People who buy top of the line lights like the XS do care about little upgrades like this. Extra lumens are great but along with lumens the latest emitters are more efficient and longer runtimes @ a given output plus a cooler running light are also a benefit. Thanks for the information and keeping your products current!
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Got a email from Action-LED-Lights showing some IMO important upgrades to the 2017 Gloworm line. Nice improvements!
Mole


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> .... Nice improvements!


I agree. I can see a heatsink version of my GoPro adapter for GloWorm in the future.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Vancbiker said:


> I agree. I can see a heatsink version of my GoPro adapter for GloWorm in the future.


That will be a huge improvement for me living in the southwest desert. These lights activate their thermal protection far more than most people realize, it's just harder to detect because of the gradual step down. The main reason I got my XS was because the X2 wasn't bright enough in the warmer months here. New remote button also has the potential to be a big improvement as the old one had little "feel" when used with gloves. So good job Gloworm!
Mole


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey All
> 
> Sorry for the silence from our end, things have been super busy as we have been assessing the direction of the bicycle lighting industry and the progress the electronic tech.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm a bit disappointed to read that, "No Wireless remote" is going to be offered this year. Okay, I guess that gets put on a back burner but what is even more disappointing is the fact that nothing is going to be done about the "accidental entering into programming mode" issue. I like the new ( physical ) changes to the lamp and the upgrades to the emitter and such but without the issue of , "inadvertent programming mode activation" being addressed", _I'm afraid I have to pass on a newer upgraded version until that issue is addressed. To me, function of the UI is of highest priority. I've got to be able to "rapid-fire" the remote without worry or it just isn't going to be worth it to change my current set-up. _

I also see no mention of a NW version ( U3 ) being offered on the newer lights. Are the newer (2017 ) versions all cool white? Is NW going to be offered in an XM-L2 U3?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Continued from last post: 

Sorry, I missed the fact that the quoted, "next season" was not the "next year" as I was thinking when I last posted. I wish the wireless stuff was coming out now and not in August. I'm figuring "Wireless" means a whole new series of electronics. I sincerely hope this means the problem with "inadvertent activation of the programming mode" of the user interface gets addressed once all the changes are made. I've always loved my Gloworm lamps. If the UI once again becomes as "flawless" as the earlier editions, I can see a new XS ( with wireless remote ) sitting on top of my helmet by September of this year. :thumbsup: ( provided they offer a choice using neutral white emitters ).


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> That will be a huge improvement for me living in the southwest desert. These lights activate their thermal protection far more than most people realize, it's just harder to detect because of the gradual step down.


I just need someone to buy one and send it to me for measuring/test fitting. 

BTW, 35mm swivel mounts should be running in the CNC middle of next week if all goes as planned.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Can someone from GW tell me when the new Gopro mount and adapters are going to be available. (?) This mount looks promising even if not used with a GW lamp.

I'm a bit worried about the design though. The photo shows the GP piece "locking" into the side of the bar mount. With the back of the Gopro piece being "squared off" I'm a bit worried if there is a limitation on how far the lamp will be able to be adjusted backward. (?)


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey All - great to see some awesome feedback coming through. I'll try to get an answer to most of it for you.

Most of all we have been trying to make the current systems more robust and versatile - before looking at advancing the designs. i.e. Wireless remote, new lights.

This means looking at areas where issues may arise. We addressed the cables first. As with any electronic device with cables this is a weak point. As is where the cables enter the body of the product. We wanted to make these changes retro-fittable to previous light systems so older units could be upgraded.

Next up was mounting systems. There are so many variations on mounting out there thatr we wanted to make our products as versatile as possible without going over board. We incorporated the new Universal Mounting System to all light systems and mounts to be interchangeable without too much hassle. We also looked at areas of potential improvement and made some subtle changes to improve already great mounting systems.

@Cat-man-do

Wireless Remote - we put the remote on the secondary list while we were working on the other improvments. Although it was a priority, we needed to ensure our product was as robust as possible. The good news is the wireless remote has been tested and works well. The remote itself has great aesthetics and ergonomics - but most importantly function. We are aiming to launch at the beginning of the northern hemisphere fall/winter season.

NW LEDs - we will be offering this in the future direct from our site. However our lights will continue to come standard with Cool White, but at the warmer end of the spectrum. In the meantime you can get the upgrade service through Jim at Action LED Lights.

Mount - We see your point about the mount, however due to the width of the light in relation to the mount, the light will actually strike the mount before the interaction point on the mount. I've attached some images below to illustrate this. The benefit of the QR mount is that it too can be rotated and mounted in any direction to achieve the ideal mount. It does not need to be mounted in the manner pictured. e.g. I mount mine under the bars of my road bike, keeping it out of the way.

UI - With the introduction of the wireless remote the UI will also be affected. To ensure maximum redundancy, all lights will also have a button mounted to the back of the light. The wireless remote will not allow programming - just operation in the mode that the light has been set. Programming can only occur using the button on the back of the light.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> @Cat-man-do
> 
> *Wireless Remote *- we put the remote on the secondary list while we were working on the other improvements. Although it was a priority, we needed to ensure our product was as robust as possible. The good news is the wireless remote has been tested and works well. The remote itself has great aesthetics and ergonomics - but most importantly function.* We are aiming to launch at the beginning of the northern hemisphere fall/winter season.*
> 
> ...


Excellent feedback, thanks
About the mount ( see below )









My concern was that I might not be able to use this mount and still be able to get the lamp head to sit directly in front of the stem. From the photo you provide this could be a problem depending on whether or not you insist on the lamp sitting below the stem. Of course if you flip the bar mount upside down this could or might solve the issue but that remains to be seen. It wasn't mentioned though, "When" the newer mount would be made available ( unless I missed that somewhere ). I'd like to buy one of the mounts now just to use with one of my other Gopro compatible lamps.

I'm really glad to read that when the wireless remote does become available that only the button on the lamp itself will program the lamp...Good show. Going forward; It would of been a great idea to have the wireless stuff available NOW......while all us Yanks have the tax refund money burning a hole in our pockets. No problem for me. If I have no money come fall I'll just have to let the plastic do the paying.


----------



## artnshel (Jul 10, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey All
> 
> Sorry for the silence from our end, things have been super busy as we have been assessing the direction of the bicycle lighting industry and the progress the electronic tech.
> 
> ...


Is the wireless remote going to be something that can be added to a current X2 or will it only work with a new light?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Will the mount be 35mm bar compatible?

"Superior button feel when using gloves", does this mean there will be noticeable click when depressing the new remote button? Hope so since that would go a long way towards making the "accidental entry to intensity adjustment mode" UI issue a lot easier to live with IMO. 
Mole


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I think it's pretty safe to say that the wireless remotes aren't going to work with any of the older lamps. "Wireless" requires a newer UI and new electronics inside the lamp.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

@cat-man-do: the mounts will be available in the next few weeks.

@artnshel: Unfortunately not. We have a new light called the Alpha coming out in the next few months. It will be up-gradable.

@MRMOLE: You will need to specify what size mount you want. New lights will come with 31.8mm, but the adapter will fit both size bar mounts.

Regards the button click, it is a definite click that can be heard and the new rubber button surround helps with the feel and usability.Here's a quick vid

https://goo.gl/VxLOa3


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Regards the button click, it is a definite click that can be heard and the new rubber button surround helps with the feel and usability.Here's a quick vid https://goo.gl/VxLOa3


You have to be a facebook member to view your video? For shame....


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Oh..I almost forgot to ask; *"Is there going to be a pre-order discount for the wireless remote version"? *If so I'll be on that as soon as you say.

edit; Almost forgot to ask this as well; "What's this new *Alpha* lamp all about"? Preview please!


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Any updates on the wireless remote or Alpha light?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> We are still developing the cutoff style optic, however there is an after market hood that helps with the dispersion of light. We are aiming to have the new optic ready in a few months and will be retro fittable.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Bruce


Curious if you guys are still working on the cutoff optic for the CX? Seems like there's more consumer interest and a few new products but nobody's got it quite right yet.
Mole


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

*Alpha*



amish_matt said:


> Any updates on the wireless remote or Alpha light?


Hey guys, here is a little bit about the Alpha and Wireless.

We're just working throught final production manufacturing of both products - and they're looking sweet.

Exact dates of release to be confirmed within 3-4 weeks.

We'll have some images up soon but for now here are some specifications (prices to be confirmed!):

*Alpha*

1200 Lumens
2 x XPG3 LEDs
Same Optics as CX
No Remote BUT upgradable to Wireless
Button on back of housing with LED illumination 
2 cell battery with no fuel guage (but charge indication)
Bar Mount, Helmet Mount 
Runtime appx 2.5hrs

*Wireless *

Intially available with the X2, XS will be changed next
2 button design
Can control two lights from the same remote - independently or together.
Good range
Simple pairing
Scroll up and down through light levels OR cyclical similar to current user interface
Button backup on rear of light


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice, thanks. 

Is the Alpha intended to be a budget X2?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

*Gloworm Update*

I just got off a call with Bruce at Gloworm and have some updates on the coming X2 wireless and Alpha. They are both about to enter production with stock reaching us hopefully by mid October. 
The specs are unchanged from what's listed above.
They have update the programing to eliminate the biggest complaint many of us have had. No more accidentally entering programing mode. The programing options will still be there but you'll be able to basically lock-in your choices for normal use. The two buttons on the remote will let you control 2 lights or 2 groups of lights. Details to come.
The helmet mount will now be the GoPro adapter that comes with the current 2017 lights. A quick release will be included and can be used if needed. Bar mounting is unchanged using the side mounted quick release clamp. Of course you'll have the option to use the GoPro mount if you have a GoPro handlebar mount you like.








X2 Wireless















Alpha















GoPro Style Helmet Mount


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

All this looks nice but I'd like to see what the XS is going to look like. Sadly though it sounds like it won't be available here ( in the States ) until winter begins to poke it's ugly head at us. 

About the Alpha; I'm somewhat confused about this lamp. Is this lamp intended for road use? If so is that all-in-one optic designed to provide more of a cut-off beam pattern in mind (?), just wondering. 

Once again, I'm assuming that you are still going to be offering the new lamps ( when they arrive ) in a NW white tint as well as the standard cool white..(?) If so can you tell us what emitter is going to be used to retrofit the XS?...( Yeah, I know, I ask the tough questions )


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> All this looks nice but I'd like to see what the XS is going to look like. Sadly though it sounds like it won't be available here ( in the States ) until winter begins to poke it's ugly head at us.
> 
> About the Alpha; I'm somewhat confused about this lamp. Is this lamp intended for road use? If so is that all-in-one optic designed to provide more of a cut-off beam pattern in mind (?), just wondering.
> 
> Once again, I'm assuming that you are still going to be offering the new lamps ( when they arrive ) in a NW white tint as well as the standard cool white..(?) If so can you tell us what emitter is going to be used to retrofit the XS?...( Yeah, I know, I ask the tough questions )


There are some interesting changes coming to the XS but I'm not at liberty to say what for now. It will unfortunately be the end of the year before we see them. With a limited staff and budget there's only so much that can happen in one year.
I can order NW led's in pretty much what ever bin you'd like. What do you consider most desirable?
The Alpha is intended as a replacement for the X1 and as a lower priced entry level light for any use. There are currently 2 options for the optic. A spot/spot and a spot/wide. It can be helmet or bar mounted.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> Action LED Lights said:
> 
> 
> > They have update the programing to eliminate the biggest complaint many of us have had. No more accidentally entering programing mode.
> ...


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> > Hi Jim,
> > Have you got any feed back from people using the new wiring harness upgrade? I ordered a 2017 X2 lighthead and have been very happy with how much better it works. Has a much more positive feel. I've never entered the programming mode accidently with the new lighthead since I can feel what the button is doing all the time. Can't say that with my older GW lights. Liking the extra power the new lighthead has also. Any plans on updating your beam pattern charts to reflect th extra output?
> > Mole
> 
> ...


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Action LED Lights said:


> There are some interesting changes coming to the XS but I'm not at liberty to say what for now. It will unfortunately be the end of the year before we see them. With a limited staff and budget there's only so much that can happen in one year.
> *I can order NW led's in pretty much what ever bin you'd like. What do you consider most desirable?*
> The Alpha is intended as a replacement for the X1 and as a lower priced entry level light for any use. There are currently 2 options for the optic. A spot/spot and a spot/wide. It can be helmet or bar mounted.


 I ask a tough question and you answer with one back. lol...Before I try to answer, when you buy LED's are you buying just the bare emitters and reflowing them in or are you using a star or other platform? Once again, I don't know if you are using XP-L or XM-L2. I would kind of like a NW version of XP-L but I don't want a dedomed XPL HI. Then again if the optic on the lamps are designed for Xm-L2 than I'd rather stay with that and find a good NW version in the 4C tint range. ( If you'd rather answer this in a PM I'm good with that )

Okay, a new question about the new wireless remotes UI. First, I'm really glad to hear that there will be no more accidental program mode issues. Very good. Now, with the new UI when you turn the lamp off how long does it take to turn off. Does it go through the lower modes and then flash off like my current lamps do or does it now just "press hold and instant off". Not a big issue but I'm curious.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> I ask a tough question and you answer with one back. lol...Before I try to answer, when you buy LED's are you buying just the bare emitters and reflowing them in or are you using a star or other platform? Once again, I don't know if you are using XP-L or XM-L2. I would kind of like a NW version of XP-L but I don't want a dedomed XPL HI. Then again if the optic on the lamps are designed for Xm-L2 than I'd rather stay with that and find a good NW version in the 4C tint range. ( If you'd rather answer this in a PM I'm good with that )
> 
> Okay, a new question about the new wireless remotes UI. First, I'm really glad to hear that there will be no more accidental program mode issues. Very good. Now, with the new UI when you turn the lamp off how long does it take to turn off. Does it go through the lower modes and then flash off like my current lamps do or does it now just "press hold and instant off". Not a big issue but I'm curious.


Hey Cat!

We use XML2 and they come already mounted to an aluminum PCB. Our optics are designed for XML2, so we'll keep it that way for now.

Regards the UI, It will be the same without the programming options, unless you choose to turn these options on.

Basically, the user will click to run on the light then click to cycle through the 3 light levels. The user will remain in this cycle until they choose to select the flashing mode (special mode) by holding down the button for appx 2 sec. Or if thy wish to turn the light off, which will require a longer press of abou 4 seconds - the light will move into the special mode, then turn off.

Feel free to ask further questions - we love it!

Bruce and Vag


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> Gloworm Manufacture said:
> 
> 
> > Feel free to ask further questions - we love it!
> ...


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> > 1) How do you turn on the programming mode?
> >
> > 2) Does the UI still have the special mode that is just high/low?
> >
> ...


----------



## Odd Kiwi (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi Bruce,
Will the new X2 be released in NZ at the same time as the US ?
or will we have to wait till 2018.
I have had a X1 since they first came out and a 2015 model X2
both Fantastic lights. My X1 is now used on a headstrap and the X2 as my helmet light with a 2 cell battery. Wireless will be a great added feature.
Always great to see Kiwi innovation around the world


----------



## RideMN (Sep 8, 2016)

Would you recommend pairing the ituo wiz20 on bars with the alpha on helmet. I already have the wiz 20 and am looking for a helmet light. 
Also, What comes with the alpha? Any mounts or batteries. New to this. Sorry if this question has been answered. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Odd Kiwi said:


> Hi Bruce,
> Will the new X2 be released in NZ at the same time as the US ?
> or will we have to wait till 2018.
> I have had a X1 since they first came out and a 2015 model X2
> ...


Yes the new wireless X2 will be released around the same time  Thanks for your support!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

RideMN said:


> Would you recommend pairing the ituo wiz20 on bars with the alpha on helmet. I already have the wiz 20 and am looking for a helmet light.
> Also, What comes with the alpha? Any mounts or batteries. New to this. Sorry if this question has been answered. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes the Alpha would make an awesome helmet light as it comes with a 2 cell battery which is ideal for helmet mounting. Full description and list of whats included can be found here: 2018 Gloworm Alpha (1200 Lumens) | Glowormlites


----------



## Odd Kiwi (Aug 21, 2016)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Yes the new wireless X2 will be released around the same time  Thanks for your support!


Hi Bruce, 
I have already preordered my 2018 Adventure X2, Looking forward to receiving it next month. Thanks


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

any ETA to when the 2018 XS changes will be announced?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

mfa81 - No info yet. We are not planning any changes to the XS at this stage, but we are definitely looking at some options for Feb 2018 and beyond.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

*New Products*

So the new products are rolling out soon and we're excited to say the new lights and updates are looking great.

Some of the main updates are as follows:

*New Gloworm Alpha 1200 Lumen* - This light has been introduced as a pricepoint model. It will replace the X1 which was a similar size. The Alpha uses the same optic as the CX units. It can also be upgraded to accept a wireless remote.

It is manufactured using cast aluminium instead of CNC machining and the battery has no indication (except that for charging). It will use XPG3 S4 6000K (but can be purchased with 4500k NW LEDs).

*User Interface* - We have listened to all the feedback on our current UI and made a substatial change. In normal operation the light cannot be programmed. It operates like most lights - a click to turn on then clicks to cycle through light levels. It maintains the two light level mode by starting the light with a double click. The new UI is far more 'snappy' and responsive.

To programme the light, you hold down the button for 15 seconds when the light is on. The light will trun off then turn on again. When it has turned on the user can programme the light in the same way as was done with the older UI. Double click at the light level you want to change, then adjust the light level, then double clcik to save. The light can still be used in this 'programme area'. However, if the user wants to return to the more repsonsive UI they simply need to turn off the light then turn it on again.

A light can only be programmed using the local button (button on the light) not the remote button.

*TX Wireless Remote* - The wireless remote features some functions that will transform the way you ride using lights. It features 2 buttons. In its most simple form, 1 light can be paired to 1 button.

You can also pair 2 lights to one remote - 1 light per button. Alternatively, you can pair 2 or more lights to 1 button and syncornise the lights. Lastly, if you wish, you can use the buttons to scroll through the light levels (as opposed to cycle). Meaning using the up button to increase light levels and the down to decrease light levels.

A light cannot be programmed using the TX.

*NW LEDs* - we are in the process of making available an NW LED upgrade option to all our products. The upgrade will cost about $10 and will feature 4500K NW LEDs. This upgrade will be available on new lights via Gloworm or Action LED Lights. An upgrade to current Lights is only avaialble through Action LED Lights.

If there are any questions, as usual, we will answer as swiftly and as accurately as possible.

Cheers

Bruce and Vag


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> QUOTE=Gloworm Manufacture;13379256New Products
> 
> So the new products are rolling out soon and we're excited to say the new lights and updates are looking great.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the 2018 info. A few more questions so I can educate myself on this light.

1) Standard optic clarification: I've seen the standard optic combo listed as spot/spot and spot/flood and am wondering which is correct?

2) Beam pattern: Since the Alpha uses CX optics and XPG emitters should we expect a similar beam pattern as the CX Urban (just more powerful)?

3) Beam throw: Considering emitter differences how does the lower powered Alpha's beam throw compare to the new X2 (narrowest focused optics in each)?

4) Wireless remote option: Are the lights prewired for this and you only need to purchase the remote button or do some internal modifications have to be made? Is this option available currently for the Alpha and what's the estimated cost of the upgrade?

Mole


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Mey MRMOLE

I've endeavoured to answer your questions below.....If you have any more just fire away!

B



MRMOLE said:


> Thanks for the 2018 info. A few more questions so I can educate myself on this light.
> 
> 1) Standard optic clarification: I've seen the standard optic combo listed as spot/spot and spot/flood and am wondering which is correct?
> 
> ...


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Any changes to the CX line?*



Curious if any changes were made on the two CX lights?

1) Do the UI programming changes include the CX lights?

2) Does the new CX Urban now have XPG3 emitters and is the "neutral white" option available on both CX lights?

3) Is there a wireless remote option for the CX lights?

If there are other changes I didn't ask about please include them in your reply.

Mole


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey MRMOLE

Keep the questions coming!



MRMOLE said:


> Curious if any changes were made on the two CX lights?
> 
> 1) Do the UI programming changes include the CX lights?
> 
> ...


Here is a link to our instructions page on the website - here you will find new instructions for our lights etc. They have been arranged by Action rather than Lightset - as a lot of our mounts etc are common to all lights.

Gloworm Instructions Web Page

We will be adding more instrcutions every day as shipping of the new lights approaches.

*Current Instructions Feature:*

Programming
Basic Instructions
Transmitter Operation

*Following soon are:
*
Battery Status Indication, Charging and Care
Mounting Options
Runtimes Matrix
Changing Optics


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Will the remote upgrade be available for the XS also?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

We are looking at upgrading the XS to wireless in a similar fashion to the XS, however, this change will not be until the start of next year.

Cheers


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

OK, I've jumped in with both feet. I ordered up two of your X2 lightheads: one kit and one standalone light which I'll pair with an existing battery. I really wanted to see more reviews first, but I guess I'll be the "early adopter" on this one. It would help sales of new models if there were some pre-production samples available to reviewers and testers. 

The most exciting feature on the 2018 X2 is the wireless remote that can control multiple units. Much more convenient to have one button, and also having it wireless so it can be placed in the most convenient spot. Any idea what the battery life will be like on the remote? And is there any indicator of battery life on the remote?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> OK, I've jumped in with both feet. I ordered up two of your X2 lightheads: one kit and one standalone light which I'll pair with an existing battery. I really wanted to see more reviews first, but I guess I'll be the "early adopter" on this one. It would help sales of new models if there were some pre-production samples available to reviewers and testers.
> 
> The most exciting feature on the 2018 X2 is the wireless remote that can control multiple units. Much more convenient to have one button, and also having it wireless so it can be placed in the most convenient spot. Any idea what the battery life will be like on the remote? And is there any indicator of battery life on the remote?


TwoHeadsBrewing,

First, your order will go out today!!!

As far as battery life for the remote. Maybe Bruce can give a definitive answer, but I expect years. It only draws power from the battery when the button is pressed. So if your bike computer can go a couple of seasons on the same type battery and it's on all the time. I expect long life from the remote.


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a battery pack question/idea.

For those of us who use a small pack or just jersey and pocket what are the thoughts to a 'flat' type battery pack instead of the traditional 2x2 pack? I've looked around online for anything that might work but have not had much luck. I'd rather not attempt to build my own pack as i'm pretty sure i'd mess something up.

Thoughts?


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

I have the KD one, works great.

http://www.kaidomain.com/p/S024761....18650B-Rechargeable-18650-Li-ion-Battery-Pack

Looks like HunkLee has one also. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Li-ion-7-4...CM-Inside-by-SANYO-18650-2S2P-US/320920802301



NitroRC Ed said:


> For those of us who use a small pack or just jersey and pocket what are the thoughts to a 'flat' type battery pack instead of the traditional 2x2 pack? I've looked around online for anything that might work but have not had much luck.


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Well hell that was quick - thanks!! I guess my kung-fu search isn't what it should be......

:thumbsup:

What lights do you use that pack with?


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

NitroRC Ed said:


> What lights do you use that pack with?


XS/X2 Combo from Action LED. The 6th picture on their website front page is me.


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Great - I've been running the X2's since they first came out but have upgraded to dual XS and the X2's are for my daughter :thumbsup:


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Action LED Lights said:


> TwoHeadsBrewing,
> 
> First, your order will go out today!!!
> 
> As far as battery life for the remote. Maybe Bruce can give a definitive answer, but I expect years. It only draws power from the battery when the button is pressed. So if your bike computer can go a couple of seasons on the same type battery and it's on all the time. I expect long life from the remote.


Thanks, excited to test them out! And that's good news about the battery too.


----------



## angerdan (Sep 18, 2017)

Anyone knows why the gloworm nz website isn't reachable? 
https://www.glowormlites.co.nz

And why product pages on the us website can't be looked at without login?
https://www.glowormlites.us/collections/frontpage/products/gloworm-xs-light-set-2200-lumens


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

angerdan said:


> Anyone knows why the gloworm nz website isn't reachable?
> https://www.glowormlites.co.nz
> 
> And why product pages on the us website can't be looked at without login?
> https://www.glowormlites.us/collections/frontpage/products/gloworm-xs-light-set-2200-lumens


Angerdan,

The NZ site sometimes times out while trying to load. Just try again later.

The glowormlites.us site is a B2B wholesale only site selling to bike shops. Action LED Lights is your retail source. In most cases we offer or honor the same sales and discounts as the NZ site with free shipping to US addresses for orders over $75


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Action LED Lights said:


> ...... Action LED Lights is your retail source. In most cases we offer or honor the same sales and discounts as the NZ site with free shipping to US addresses for orders over $75


Plus, as many on this site can attest to, Action has stellar customer service.

Free shipping to US addresses may not help angerdan as his profile says Germany.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Any idea what the battery life will be like on the remote? And is there any indicator of battery life on the remote?


Conservatively we've calculated it to about 15000 clicks. Based on draw of the circuit, battery type and types of button presses - longer presses draw more power.

Example - If you were to night ride twice per week, every week of the year, then you'd be riding 104 rides. If you were to click the button 150 times per ride (not likely) then the remote would only last 1 year.

Realistically, you'll get about 2 years out of one button battery.

We'd also suggest changing the battery after this time to ensure the performance of the remote is maintained.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Great, thanks for the info! Sounds like plenty of time for each battery, and a 2032 is common and easy to find.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Very quick shipping, thanks Jim! Received my lights on Friday afternoon...nice surprise for the weekend. I haven't taken them out on the trail yet, but I will on Tuesday night if the weather cooperates. Once I do, I'll post up a more complete review with some pictures and maybe some video from the ride. For now, here are my initial thoughts:

I ordered the X2 kit with 5800mah 4-cell, and then another X2 light head only. I already have quite a few spare batteries that I'll pair with the extra light head. At first look, I'm very impressed with the X2: fully featured kit, solid feel to the light and battery, two different mounting options for the light head (side and bottom), and lots of extras in the box. It comes with a side mount (for the bars), plus a GoPro style helmet mount, and the screws/plate necessary for attaching the GoPro mount to the light head. Also included are a couple of velcro bands, a pack of zip ties, two hex wrenches, the wireless remote, two spare optics (spot and diffused), and of course the battery. It even comes with a nice case for storing the battery and light. Each of the light heads came with one spot and one diffused optic.

Pairing the lights with the wireless remote was simple: plug the light into the battery, hold down the button on the remote you want to pair. The light flashes which indicates it has been paired, and now you can use the light via the remote. Repeat with the other light on the same button, or a different one. I chose to have my helmet light controlled by the top button and the bar light controlled by the bottom button. That way I can adjust the brightness independently for each light. I think it's going to be a great setup, and I can't wait to try it out on the trail.

Speaking of trying it out, I did go for a quick spin around the neighborhood and WOW are these lights bright. The one on the bars throws so much light on the high setting it's actually too much! I think 60-75% power on the bars is plenty. I even swapped out one of the spot optics to run both diffused and it's still a ton of light...just now a little better spread and more evenly lit. That power is really great up on the helmet though; great throw and spread. It reminds me of the Gemini Duo beam pattern but brighter. It throws light just as far as the Ituo XP2 but has better spread and no noticeable spot.

The only negative I'd say at this point is the helmet mount. It's the only part that I feel isn't quite up to par compared to most lights I've used. The plastic base is fairly small, and comes with just zip ties to attach to your helmet. If you have velcro straps, you could use those...but the kit only comes with one strap that will fit. Would love to see two of the thinner straps that would fit the mount. But even with those straps, the plastic base is too small to support the light well, at least on my helmet. I'd like to see a wider mount with included velcro straps, something like the Ituo XP2 mount. It's the most stable and easy to set up that I've ever used. But all in all, it's an OK mount and you can purchase other mounts for <$15.

Instead of this:









Something like this (wider, more stable, velcro included):


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

I ditched the velcro/ziptie option and went for the GoPro 3m sticky mount option on my helmets and it works very well and doesn't move.

Sorry - only picture i had handy.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Very quick shipping, thanks Jim! Received my lights on Friday afternoon...nice surprise for the weekend. I haven't taken them out on the trail yet, but I will on Tuesday night if the weather cooperates. Once I do, I'll post up a more complete review with some pictures and maybe some video from the ride. For now, here are my initial thoughts:
> 
> I ordered the X2 kit with 5800mah 4-cell, and then another X2 light head only. I already have quite a few spare batteries that I'll pair with the extra light head. At first look I'm very impressed..........


Hey TwoTwoHeadsBrewing

Thanks for the quick review on the kit. It's awesome to see some new products already out there!

We understand what you mean regards the helmet mount. It's one of the most difficult things to design as every helmet is different. Some have a centre channel and others a centre ridge, some none at all. But its definitely something we'll look at making some adjustments to. Also, you should have received 2 velcro elastic straps, one for the helmet and one for the battery?

Looking forward to the next part of your feedback - we love this stuff!!

Bruce and Vag!


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

@Gloworm: I totally get what you mean about designing for every helmet. Mine actually does have a slight center channel, and I think that's why it's not very secure. I think I'll try NitroRCEd's suggestion with the 3M sticky mount. And yes, I did receive two straps, but again I think with my specific helmet the strap isn't quite long enough. I'll take a look when I do a more thorough review and take some pictures.


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

they have those mounts that are flat and some with a slight curve to them - i find for the helmets we have the one with the slight curve works the best. I've put these mounts on about 6 helmets between mine and my two girls and so far so good.

On my setup i'm running the XS on the helmet and no problems.

Enjoy the lights!


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

NitroRC Ed said:


> they have those mounts that are flat and some with a slight curve to them - i find for the helmets we have the one with the slight curve works the best. I've put these mounts on about 6 helmets between mine and my two girls and so far so good.
> 
> On my setup i'm running the XS on the helmet and no problems.
> 
> Enjoy the lights!


NitroRC Ed,

I assume you mean these.

https://www.action-led-lights.com/c...se-mount-for-gloworm-lights?variant=964628676


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Action LED Lights said:


> NitroRC Ed,
> 
> I assume you mean these.
> 
> https://www.action-led-lights.com/c...se-mount-for-gloworm-lights?variant=964628676


Roger that :thumbsup:


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

If the helmet has a spot for it, the GoPro adhesive mount is excellent. I'd advise finding one that uses genuine 3M VHB adhesive pad like shown in the linked mount in post 84. I've had a couple customers report failures with no-name adhesives after use in wet and cold conditions. Cleanliness is important in getting the best adhesion regardless of the brand of adhesive.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi All

We've just noticed a very small error in our instructions that are shipped with the new lights.

When pairing a light to a remote, you have 15 seconds from the time a battery is connected to make the pair. If this time is exceeded, the pairing function will be turned off. To reestablsh the pair function, the battery must be disconnected then reconnected.

A quick sorry to everyone who has already experienced this.....


----------



## str8dum (Feb 4, 2006)

Are you guys matching the gloworm europe 20% off presale offer?

https://www.facebook.com/pg/glowormeurope/offers/?ref=page_internal



Action LED Lights said:


> Angerdan,
> 
> The NZ site sometimes times out while trying to load. Just try again later.
> 
> The glowormlites.us site is a B2B wholesale only site selling to bike shops. Action LED Lights is your retail source. In most cases we offer or honor the same sales and discounts as the NZ site with free shipping to US addresses for orders over $75


----------



## Steve_MTB_22 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Gloworm Question*



Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hi All
> 
> We've just noticed a very small error in our instructions that are shipped with the new lights.
> 
> ...


Hi Gloworm- I just received the 2018 X2. Really like the light, remote, and battery. According to your literature the set should have Spare optics (Wide Angle/Spot) What comes with the set is a spare Spot and Flood. The light has a Spot and Flood also installed. Is that a packaging error? As I am using this for a bar mount now it looks like I will have to order and pay shipping for a Wide Angle optic that should have been included based upon the literature. Could you please comment?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Steve_MTB_22 said:


> Hi Gloworm- I just received the 2018 X2. Really like the light, remote, and battery. According to your literature the set should have Spare optics (Wide Angle/Spot) What comes with the set is a spare Spot and Flood. The light has a Spot and Flood also installed. Is that a packaging error? As I am using this for a bar mount now it looks like I will have to order and pay shipping for a Wide Angle optic that should have been included based upon the literature. Could you please comment?


Hey Steve

You won't be paying for anything extra - :thumbsup:

We'll get the wide angle out to you as soon as we can.

Please email [email protected] and we'll get it out to you right away.

Apologies for the small error.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## Steve_MTB_22 (Jan 22, 2016)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey Steve
> 
> You won't be paying for anything extra
> 
> Wow that was easy. Will do and thank you. Looking forward to when the 2018 XS comes out to go with this X2!


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

Steve_MTB_22 said:


> Hi Gloworm- I just received the 2018 X2. Really like the light, remote, and battery. According to your literature the set should have Spare optics (Wide Angle/Spot) What comes with the set is a spare Spot and Flood. The light has a Spot and Flood also installed. Is that a packaging error? As I am using this for a bar mount now it looks like I will have to order and pay shipping for a Wide Angle optic that should have been included based upon the literature. Could you please comment?


can anyone educate me on flood vs wide angle for handlebar? Seems from the description the flood is not much different than the spot


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

mfa81 said:


> can anyone educate me on flood vs wide angle for handlebar? Seems from the description the flood is not much different than the spot


Hey mfa81

The flood could also be described as a diffuser optic, its face is frosted. This takes the light and softens it somewhat, it also helps to spread the light more evenly across the light beam. It also lesssens the intensity by appx 30%.

The wide angle is a semi elliptical optic. The beam pattern when used alone is rectangular, but not a long skinny rectangle. More like a 1:2.5 ratio. When used with a spot optic it really helps with peripheral light without wasting light up and down.

Hope this helps?

Cheers

Bruce and Vag


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey mfa81
> 
> The flood could also be described as a diffuser optic, its face is frosted. This takes the light and softens it somewhat, it also helps to spread the light more evenly across the light beam. It also lesssens the intensity by appx 30%.


Does the flood optic widen the beam any? I've definitely noticed the approx. 30% drop in intensity but always replace the floods with a spot or a wide angle if a wider beam is desired.



> The wide angle is a semi elliptical optic. The beam pattern when used alone is rectangular, but not a long skinny rectangle. More like a 1:2.5 ratio. When used with a spot optic it really helps with peripheral light without wasting light up and down.


Love this optic!!! Age and retina surgeries have increased my glare sensitivity and this optic allows me to widen my lights beam when desired without flooding the foreground with light like a traditional symmetrical wide angle would. Also retains more intensity compared to a symmetrical wide angle optic because it only widens the beam where needed. Good job on this one guys (your spot is awesome too).
Mole


----------



## Steve_MTB_22 (Jan 22, 2016)

Steve_MTB_22 said:


> Gloworm Manufacture said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Steve
> ...


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey mfa81
> 
> The flood could also be described as a diffuser optic, its face is frosted. This takes the light and softens it somewhat, it also helps to spread the light more evenly across the light beam. It also lesssens the intensity by appx 30%.
> 
> ...


Very interesting. Since I've had the Raveman PR-1200 I've come to appreciate a lamp that can provide a wide spread of light without losing too much throw. I have one of the older GW X2's on the bars that I use with one of the GW standard frosted floods and one spot optic. I've been using that for years and have been happy but if I can dial-up the beam pattern to get some more side light up close that would certainly be something I'd be interested in. Extra side light comes in handy when riding twisty/wide/technical trails, especially in the fall/winter when there tends to be less trail side foliage.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Dumb question time! Is there another thread that discusses the Alpha or is this the best place? I think the price on the Alpha is great. Now the X2 seems like too much light and too much money to me. Anyone have any real world feedback on the Alpha? Any downsides to a 2 x Alpha setup?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> Dumb question time! Is there another thread that discusses the Alpha or is this the best place? I think the price on the Alpha is great. Now the X2 seems like too much light and too much money to me. Anyone have any real world feedback on the Alpha? Any downsides to a 2 x Alpha setup?


Since the Alpha won't be shipping for about another week there are no reviews yet. I'm sure there will be as soon as it's in the hands of some users.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I understand the "too much money" part, but can you really have "too much light"? 

I want all the light my budget can afford, then some more.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

str8dum said:


> Are you guys matching the gloworm europe 20% off presale offer?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pg/glowormeurope/offers/?ref=page_internal


Since the 2018 X2 is now shipping there is no longer a Pre-sale offer for us or them.


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

I never regret having dual XS lights. I started with lower lumen lights and have worked my way up and am pleased so much that if they come up with a more output XS i may have to get a couple more.....

One think i especially like is that if i need to go out for a very long night ride I can run the XS at a low or mid level and have hours more run time :thumbsup:


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> Dumb question time! Is there another thread that discusses the Alpha or is this the best place? I think the price on the Alpha is great. Now the X2 seems like too much light and too much money to me. Anyone have any real world feedback on the Alpha? Any downsides to a 2 x Alpha setup?


I think the Alpha would be fine on the bars, and maybe enough on the helmet depending on how you ride. Hell, I used to ride with a couple "800 lumen" original Magicshine lights that were more like 650 lumen on a good day. It wasn't a great pattern for riding the trail, but it was enough to ride conservatively at night. After a couple more rides with the X2 I think it's my new benchmark for a helmet light. Great beam pattern, long throw, and high quality. On the bars you don't need as much light, but I wouldn't skimp on the helmet light.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Will be interesting to see how the Alpha ends up working for a helmet light. The Alpha's XPG3 emitters are more throw oriented than the XML2 emitters used in the X2 and considering the 900 lumen XPG equipped CX urban out throws the 1300 lumen XML equipped CX Trail the Alpha may out throw the more powerful X2. I've been told to expect a similar reduction in throw as in lumen output compared to the X2 but remain skeptical this is fact. 
Mole

**** Alpha "Lighthead only" option now available @ Action-LED-Lights!!****


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Appreciate the discount!!!*



Thanks Gloworm/Action-LED-Lights for the "BLACKFRIDAY" deal. Have been very curious about the new Alpha but already have lots of more powerful lights and Alpha was a bit out of my price range for review lights till today. Looking forward to testing the least expensive way to get Gloworm performance and quality. Too good of a deal to pass up.
Mole


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

I had an x2 wireless lighthead in my cart, somehow I showed some self-control, lol. Resistance is futile when the XS wireless shows up!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Dirt Road said:


> I had an x2 wireless lighthead in my cart, somehow I showed some self-control, lol. Resistance is futile when the XS wireless shows up!


Well done. Quieting the trigger finger is sometimes hard to do.  Like you said though, when the XS wireless shows up we'll all be laying down the Benjamin's.

That said Gloworm won't make as much money off of the wireless stuff as they could have. They simply took too long to bring the stuff to market and now there's more competition.


----------



## RRsRRs (Nov 24, 2017)

Can someone tell me the kelvin temp of daylight and neutral light on the XS?

And out of curiosity, are there any coupon codes available?

Thanks.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> I think the Alpha would be fine on the bars, and maybe enough on the helmet depending on how you ride. Hell, I used to ride with a couple "800 lumen" original Magicshine lights that were more like 650 lumen on a good day. It wasn't a great pattern for riding the trail, but it was enough to ride conservatively at night. After a couple more rides with the X2 I think it's my new benchmark for a helmet light. Great beam pattern, long throw, and high quality. On the bars you don't need as much light, but I wouldn't skimp on the helmet light.


Don't most riders use a stronger wide pattern light on hadlebars and a weaker narrow beam on helmet?

http://www.mbr.co.uk/news/best-mountain-bike-lights-335433

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk

"A light on the*bar*is essential; running well below your eyeline it creates shadows in the trail ahead, generating texture to read and facilitate line choice. For fast riding you will need around 2000 lumens plus, less for more straightforward, less technical riding.

A*helmet*mount on its own is positively dangerous, beaming out virtually in line with the eye to flatten any shadows, rendering the view virtually two dimensional and impossible to judge.

The best setup has a bit of both - a powerful bar light for trail reading, backed up by a helmet light that allows tight corners to be negotiated, obstacles to be peered over and, of course, it lets you turn to see what the hell that rustling was in the bushes just off to your right a minute ago. Around 600-1000 lumens for a helmet mount will allow you to see far enough without overpowering those all important shadows created by your bar mount."

Read more at http://www.mbr.co.uk/news/best-mountain-bike-lights-335433#CcT8UH3UIbFeaDIg.99


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

RRsRRs said:


> Can someone tell me the kelvin temp of daylight and neutral light on the XS?
> 
> And out of curiosity, are there any coupon codes available?
> 
> Thanks.


The Daylight led's are 6000K - 6500K
The Neutral Whites are 4500K - 5000K


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

jazzanova said:


> Don't most riders use a stronger wide pattern light on hadlebars and a weaker narrow beam on helmet?
> 
> The best mountain bike lights for 2017/2018 - MBR
> 
> ...


This is such a contentious issue and IMHO it really depends on the individual and how they like the light in relation to the trail.

In discussion, the main points I try to get across is: Wider beam on the bar than on the helmet and a helmet light that can throw down the trail so the rider can see whats coming - how far the rider needs to see depends on personal preference/speed etc.

To say someone needs 2000 lumens on the bar to ride fast is like saying someone needs a 5litre V8 car to go fast - its just not the case. Its about what you want/need and how the light is used - remember lumens is just about how much light is emmitted from the light and lux points to the intensity at any one point. The combination of these two creates the beam.

When riding with a wider beam on the bar, it facilitates shadows, enhances peripheral vision and provides light from close in to a moderate distance down the trail, if it is too far down the trail you lose the advantage of light closer in and therefore peripheral speed judgement (trees moving past your eye). The helmet light, allows you to scope out whats going on down the trail a distance usually just past the beam of the bar light and also allows the rider to look through a corner and spot the exit, whilst the bar light will usually point into the corner.

Additionally, we sell plenty of lights to indivudals just wanting a helmet light to use. This is also a valid method as we don't all have access to the funds to purchase a pair of high powered lights. If the beam on the helmet is relatively powerful with good width, then running only the helmet light is fine. The rider will not get the advantage of as much peripheral light or maximum ground shadow, but they still will be able to ride relatively fast, safely and most of all have fun!

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> This is such a contentious issue and IMHO it really depends on the individual and how they like the light in relation to the trail.
> 
> In discussion, the main points I try to get across is: Wider beam on the bar than on the helmet and a helmet light that can throw down the trail so the rider can see whats coming - how far the rider needs to see depends on personal preference/speed etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
For fast, twisty, few rock gardens, should a x2 (bars) & alpha (helmet) be enough? Riding in SoCal/OC. Most rides in 1.5-2h range. 
Climbing with no or minimum light.
I am leaning towards XS (bars) & X2 (helmet)
Any idea when a wireless XS will be available?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

jazzanova said:


> Thanks!
> For fast, twisty, few rock gardens, should a x2 (bars) & alpha (helmet) be enough? Riding in SoCal/OC. Most rides in 1.5-2h range.
> Climbing with no or minimum light.
> I am leaning towards XS (bars) & X2 (helmet)
> ...


I think that's plenty of light. Everybody is different it seems, but too much light on the bars washes things out on the trail close to me. With my X2 on the bars I don't run it on high; either low for climbing/slow technical, or medium for descending. The helmet light is on low for climbing and max output for descending. I think even an Alpha on the bars would be plenty if you wanted to save some cash. But it sure is nice with the X2 running on low and medium because it will last over 4 hours easy.

And like I said, everyone is different and you should try it both ways. What works is what works!


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

I am getting a x2 2018 wireless light and will need another loght for my hadlebars. Should I wait for wireless xs or should I just get the current one?

Anpther option would be to use the x2 on hadlebars and get a alpha for helmet. Or another x2...


Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

jazzanova said:


> I am getting a x2 2018 wireless light and will need another loght for my hadlebars. Should I wait for wireless xs or should I just get the current one?
> 
> Anpther option would be to use the x2 on hadlebars and get a alpha for helmet. Or another x2...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


It will likely be summer before we see a wireless XS. However, a bar mounted light is not a problem with the wired remote since you can put the switch right next to your grip and hit it with your thumb. You would more than likely put the wireless switch in the same place.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

Thank you.
I am trying to figure out if I will miss the option to controll all lights with 1 remote...


Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

jazzanova said:


> Thank you.
> I am trying to figure out if I will miss the option to controll all lights with 1 remote...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


One remote would be ideal for a clean and simple control arrangement and sounds like what you want if you can stand to wait. If you need 2 lights now but think you will eventually pick up a wireless XS you might even consider a CX trail for an interim bar light to go with the X2. I've really enjoyed having a similar Ituo Wiz20 that works great for road or mountain use and is frequently my first choice (I own a ton of lights) for neighborhood/MUP/road rides. This option would leave you with a light that would probably still get used after you upgrade to the XS. Just a different Idea to consider (if it sounds appropriate for you).
Mole


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> One remote would be ideal for a clean and simple control arrangement and sounds like what you want if you can stand to wait. If you need 2 lights now but think you will eventually pick up a wireless XS you might even consider a CX trail for an interim bar light to go with the X2. I've really enjoyed having a similar Ituo Wiz20 that works great for road or mountain use and is frequently my first choice (I own a ton of lights) for neighborhood/MUP/road rides. This option would leave you with a light that would probably still get used after you upgrade to the XS. Just a different Idea to consider (if it sounds appropriate for you).
> Mole


Good idea MRMOLE.

An alternative to that is the Alpha. Use the Alpha on the helmet for now and the X2 on the bar.

The Alpha is upgradable to wireless (yet to be released) so when/if you feel the need you could buy the upgrade and you'll have 2 wirelessly controlled lights - operated form the same remote.

The Alpha throws a little better than the X2, however the beam width is noticeably more narrow.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Good idea MRMOLE.
> 
> An alternative to that is the Alpha. Use the Alpha on the helmet for now and the X2 on the bar.
> 
> ...


Curious to see how XPG3's will work Gloworm style + extra large bike light budget this year + Black Friday Sale = tracking info. indicating as of Saturday I should have an Alpha to evaluate and recommend to those who's needs it will fit (IMO). Guessing I'm getting another great light!
Mole


----------



## Steve_MTB_22 (Jan 22, 2016)

Bruce I'm looking for an XS to go with my X2 also. Will there be an early release of an XS that can be upgraded to wireless remote?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Steve_MTB_22 said:


> Bruce I'm looking for an XS to go with my X2 also. Will there be an early release of an XS that can be upgraded to wireless remote?


Hey

Not as yet sorry - the redesign of the XS to become wireless required a little more than the X2. So, unfortunately there won't be any early release.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Anybody having trouble with losing the BT connection on the new wireless lights? My X2 (bar mounted) stopped responding to remote inputs three times on my ride last night.

A disconnect/reconnect would re-pair the lighthead to the remote, but would drop the connection again.

The last re-pairing remained stable for the reminder of the ride.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

amish_matt said:


> Anybody having trouble with losing the BT connection on the new wireless lights? My X2 (bar mounted) stopped responding to remote inputs three times on my ride last night.
> 
> A disconnect/reconnect would re-pair the lighthead to the remote, but would drop the connection again.
> 
> The last re-pairing remained stable for the reminder of the ride.


Hey Amish_matt

Cannot say we're happy to hear your experience was less than ideal, but very happy you have let us know.

First of all, drop us a line at [email protected] and we will sort this for you pronto.

Regards to dropping off of the signal, it could be due to a low battery in the remote. We have had a couple of instances where the remote button has been pressed in transit to the customer and therefore has lost a lot of capacity. In this case we have reimbursed the customer the cost of the button cell. By the way the packaging situation has now been resolved.

Either way, drop us an email and we'll solve this situation as fast as we can.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 12, 2010)

I have some feedback and a question I can't find an answer to.

First, the X2 with two spot optics is ideal for road riding. I replaced a self modded 3 XML with triple reflector light with it for weight and it is a good replacement. My computer and light are stem mounted on an arm out front and my original light would cause it to bounce around a bit and I don't have that with the X2. I had more spill with my original, but the X2 gives a steady cone of light out the front with no hot-spots and I would say it has more throw. Intensity is about the same.

I thought I would not use the wireless transmitter but it is convenient to dim for oncoming riders on the path.

The question - I noticed attaching my own battery the button on the back changes color during a startup test I assume. While riding toward the end of a ride the other night I saw the button change to orange from green. Can you tell me what that indicates and if there are other changes? I assume it's some sort of battery indicator since it was the end of a second ride between charges.

Thanks, and Jim's customer service is top notch on a great product!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Captain Obvious

The start up sequence will also happen with Gloworm battery. It indicates all is good with the wireless receiver and connections internally. If something is wrong the button will stay red.

The button going from green to orange is a basic battery voltage/runtime indicator. More info can be found at www.glowormlites.co.nz/support.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

It's my understanding that the optics for the Alpha and the CX series are interchangeable. Stock optic options listed on Action-LED-Lights website are spot/flood and spot/wide vs. spot/spot and spot/wide for the CX. Is that correct that there are 3 different optic combinations or is it a misprint and the spot/flood and spot/spot are really the same and if they are which is correct? I'd prefer to run a spot/spot for helmet with the Alpha if available.
Mole


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> It's my understanding that the optics for the Alpha and the CX series are interchangeable. Stock optic options listed on Action-LED-Lights website are spot/flood and spot/wide vs. spot/spot and spot/wide for the CX. Is that correct that there are 3 different optic combinations or is it a misprint and the spot/flood and spot/spot are really the same and if they are which is correct? I'd prefer to run a spot/spot for helmet with the Alpha if available.
> Mole


Mole,

I'm not seeing were you picked up a spot/flood option. The options for both are spot/spot and spot/wide.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> Mole,
> 
> I'm not seeing were you picked up a spot/flood option. The options for both are spot/spot and spot/wide.


In the Alpha's specifications section the last entry says: 2 optic systems (spot/flood) and (spot/wide). Sounds like spot/spot is correct, YA! Thanks Jim.
Mole


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey Amish_matt
> 
> Cannot say we're happy to hear your experience was less than ideal, but very happy you have let us know.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the follow up, I emailed you.

It was colder, right around freezing, on the last ride than on my prior rides (had no issues on the first two rides). Maybe the colder temps affected the battery?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Lithium batteries don't like the cold. Its something that everyone deals with. My wireless computers hate the cold, I have to rely on phone app only without sensor data once it gets near and below freezing. Wireless remotes use the same type of batteries and react the same way. Only option is to put the remote very near the light head and even then it can be a little glitchy. 

Nothing to worry about, its normal for anything that uses those little lithium watch batteries in the cold. Once you warm it back up all will be good again.


----------



## Brianjo (Jul 19, 2010)

RAKC Ind said:


> Nothing to worry about, its normal for anything that uses those little lithium watch batteries in the cold. Once you warm it back up all will be good again.


Just attach it to the light head so it'll warm up- problem solved!


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

How long is the cable for the remote on XS? I remember it used to be too short for wider bars. Did it get longer?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

jazzanova said:


> How long is the cable for the remote on XS? I remember it used to be too short for wider bars. Did it get longer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


@jazznova; The length question should no longer be an issue. If in doubt give Jim at ActionLED and he will give you the exact length you need.

@Amish...I've never tried using one of my wireless remotes in the cold but it wouldn't surprise me if there were problems. Small batteries just don't like cold. The smaller the battery ( like button or coin cells ) the more the problem. Hard to say at what temperature you can start to expect problems. If I were to guess I'd guess somewhere in the 45-50°F range...depending on wind, length of exposure and just how new your battery is in the remote. Below 40°F I would definitely expect wireless problems at some point.

If I'm using a lamp for a bar light I'll always prefer a wired remote. For the helmet wireless is nice but if the remote acts up I have no problems using the switch on the lamp. Going forward; If you're going to use a wireless remote on a very cold ride probably a good idea to not mount the remote on the bars until you are at the trail head.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Alpha came in the mail today. Initial impression no different than the more expensive Gloworm models, nice tiny light with well thought out accessories. Strange to see a Gloworm without a remote mode button but the lighthead mounted mode button functions as good as any I've tried. No ride time tonight but I did run it by my light meter with my 2015 and 2017 X2's for comparison. For the bounce test I had to alter the meter sensor placement from where I normally put it because of the optic/faceplate setup on the Alpha so readings are slightly lower than they would normally be but 2 meter center-beam readings will not be affected. Bounce test Alpha/2015 X2/2017 X2 = 156/186/221 lux and center-beam = 6800/6300/7900 lux. Bounce test results position the lights in order of their claimed lumen amounts but Alpha's longer throwing XPG emitters did allow the less powerful light to out throw (according to light intensity) the 2015 X2. Small size and good throw should make this a good helmet light. Anxious to ride with the Alpha to evaluate beam width + try out the spot/wide optic to see how it will perform on the bars. Looks like this is going to be a nice light.
Mole


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey MrMole, I'll be looking forward to your findings. Since I joined the KS'er for the Outbound lights, I think I'll still need a good helmet light. So your findings will be interesting to me for sure.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> Alpha came in the mail today. Initial impression no different than the more expensive Gloworm models, nice tiny light with well thought out accessories. Strange to see a Gloworm without a remote mode button but the lighthead mounted mode button functions as good as any I've tried. No ride time tonight but I did run it by my light meter with my 2015 and 2017 X2's for comparison. For the bounce test I had to alter the meter sensor placement from where I normally put it because of the optic/faceplate setup on the Alpha so readings are slightly lower than they would normally be but 2 meter center-beam readings will not be affected. Bounce test Alpha/2015 X2/2017 X2 = 156/186/221 lux and center-beam = 6800/6300/7900 lux. Bounce test results position the lights in order of their claimed lumen amounts but *Alpha's longer throwing XPG emitters did allow the less powerful light to out throw (according to light intensity) the 2015 X2. Small size and good throw should make this a good helmet light.* Anxious to ride with the Alpha to evaluate beam width + try out the spot/wide optic to see how it will perform on the bars. Looks like this is going to be a nice light.
> Mole


If what you're saying is true than it's possible a 3 or 4-up Alpha version would be even better as a helmet lamp. Still, you haven't tried it on the helmet yet but my CAt gut is telling me that likely the beam pattern ( using spot/spot ) won't be as wide as the new X2's using spot/spot. A 3-up Alpha though would probably give the X2's a run for the money, especially if GW decided to make it compatible with a wireless remote.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> If what you're saying is true than it's possible a 3 or 4-up Alpha version would be even better as a helmet lamp. Still, you haven't tried it on the helmet yet but my CAt gut is telling me that likely the beam pattern ( using spot/spot ) won't be as wide as the new X2's using spot/spot. A 3-up Alpha though would probably give the X2's a run for the money, especially if GW decided to make it compatible with a wireless remote.


My expectations for beam width are that it will be narrower. May not be ideal depending on your helmet beam preference but using XPG emitters allow the manufacturer to increase throw vs. XML's at a given lumen output. Road test required for both optic setups at this point. This is also my first neutral white tint Gloworm so excited to try this out too.

Don't think we'll be seeing any 3 or 4 emitter Alpha's since this was designed as a lower priced option for Gloworm customers but if they were to make them I'm sure the retrofitable wireless remote upgrade option for the current alpha would work for that too.
Mole


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Received my Alpha Thursday night and very impressed with the beam/output/formfactor. I may get an off chance to use this, but this will be my daughter’s helmet light replacing an original MS. 

Does anyone have instructions or photos of the routing for the GoPro mount using the Velcro strap? In order to be long enough my solution has the strap passing between the foam pad on the base and the helmet. Doesn’t seem right like that. Alternatively, routing it twice under the helmet body doesn’t leave enough length. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

bme107 said:


> Received my Alpha Thursday night and very impressed with the beam/output/formfactor. I may get an off chance to use this, but this will be my daughter's helmet light replacing an original MS.
> 
> Does anyone have instructions or photos of the routing for the GoPro mount using the Velcro strap? In order to be long enough my solution has the strap passing between the foam pad on the base and the helmet. Doesn't seem right like that. Alternatively, routing it twice under the helmet body doesn't leave enough length.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What type of helmet will be used? Every helmet is a little different with vent spacing so a picture would help.
Mole


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

bme107 said:


> .....Does anyone have instructions or photos of the routing for the GoPro mount using the Velcro strap? In order to be long enough my solution has the strap passing between the foam pad on the base and the helmet. Doesn't seem right like that. Alternatively, routing it twice under the helmet body doesn't leave enough length.


If the helmet has an appropriate center rib, then IMO, the cleanest GoPro compatible mounting is the adhesive type.

https://www.glowormlites.co.nz/product/gopro-style-curved-adhesive-mount/

Be sure to clean the area the pad is to be attached at with some alcohol. Then wait a day or so after mounting the adhesive pad before use for the best bond. Even though it is a peel and stick adhesive, it is acrylic based and the bond strength increases over a few days time. A little pressure(<2 lbs) during this time will add holding power too.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

I’m asking more so about the strap routing pattern and mount rather than anything about the helmet. I understand every helmet is different so I want to know how it was intended. Appears to work best for narrow center rib configuration. 

3 of the most used helmets out of 7 in the house have a center vent so wrapping the adjacent ribs requires lots of strap. I may need to find a longer strap and something to plug the vent so the mount sits flat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ An opportunity to exercise that creativity you know that you have,


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

bme107 said:


> I'm asking more so about the strap routing pattern and mount rather than anything about the helmet. I understand every helmet is different so I want to know how it was intended. Appears to work best for narrow center rib configuration.
> 
> 3 of the most used helmets out of 7 in the house have a center vent so wrapping the adjacent ribs requires lots of strap. I may need to find a longer strap and something to plug the vent so the mount sits flat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First you keep mentioning the strap length, there should be a strap for each side (would be a big deal if you were trying to use just one). Not sure if my way was the intended way but worked on 3 center vent helmets for me. Thread the strap from the top down with the velcro towards the inside of the mount. Skipping over the center and next vent out run the strap through the following vent and around the pillar separating it from the next vent out. Pull the strap back to and through the buckle, pull out to tighten and press to attach. Repeat for other side. Was a little different for each helmet depending on the number of vents and placement so you may have to improvise a little but same basic threading.
Mole


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> This is also my first neutral white tint Gloworm so excited to try this out too. Mole


I've found that I'm running one power level down since I switched my X2/XS combo to neutral white, really extends the battery life.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

patski said:


> I've found that I'm running one power level down since I switched my X2/XS combo to neutral white, really extends the battery life.


Since you brought up battery life it's worth mentioning the Alpha only draws 1.45a at its maximum setting. Pretty good for its 1200 lumens but outstanding when you consider its higher center-beam lux numbers than any 1500 lumen light I've tested and those typically require 2.0 - 2.5a to almost equal the alphas throw. Those running 2 cell batteries are going to get a useful bump in runtime. Beam is a little narrower than the X2/XP2/Duo but I never considered it a problem on last nights ride. It's also tiny like the duo and not noticeable weight wise in use. Helmet use/first ride, very positive impression so far.
Mole


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

MRMOLE said:


> First you keep mentioning the strap length, there should be a strap for each side (would be a big deal if you were trying to use just one). Not sure if my way was the intended way but worked on 3 center vent helmets for me. Thread the strap from the top down with the velcro towards the inside of the mount. Skipping over the center and next vent out run the strap through the following vent and around the pillar separating it from the next vent out. Pull the strap back to and through the buckle, pull out to tighten and press to attach. Repeat for other side. Was a little different for each helmet depending on the number of vents and placement so you may have to improvise a little but same basic threading.
> Mole
> 
> View attachment 1171469
> ...


This was extremely helpful!

I received 2 straps, both approximately the same length, one noticeably wider than the other. Eyeballing it, the wider one appeared to be used with the 2-cell pack for attachment to the helmet. This leaves me with just one strap for the GoPro mount, and where I was having trouble. As you can imagine wrestling one strap where essentially two lengths were required was near impossible. That's why I was thinking that there is some unique routing of the strap with regards to Velcro direction and feed sequence.

I was going Velcro inwards down through the mount, around a single rib of the helmet, up through the other side of the mount, doubling back through the helmet and up through the buckle on the 1st side, back down one more time to cinch it tight and engage the Velcro. Needed 3 hands to do this around even the smallest of ribs and it ended up off center. Figure this couldn't be the proper way.

Seems my options are A) to get a longer strap and use my routing sequence or B) use the 2nd provided strap and get another strap for the battery.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

bme107 said:


> This was extremely helpful!
> 
> I received 2 straps, both approximately the same length, one noticeably wider than the other. Eyeballing it, the wider one appeared to be used with the 2-cell pack for attachment to the helmet. This leaves me with just one strap for the GoPro mount, and where I was having trouble. As you can imagine wrestling one strap where essentially two lengths were required was near impossible. That's why I was thinking that there is some unique routing of the strap with regards to Velcro direction and feed sequence.
> 
> ...


Sorry team, have been away and have just seen this convo now.

The way it was designed is to thread under the mount, so that the velcro sits between the mount and helmet. This way you only need one strap. The foam on the back of the mount helps with grip, not through the texture of the foam but the soft surface pressing down.

Alternatively as previously mentioned you can also use an adhesive aftermarket mount if you dont mind leavin gthe mount on the helmet.

Cheers!

Bruce


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

You're right MRMOLE - it is only 1.45 AMP (at the battery). But 1.79A at the LED. This allows for the difference in voltage between the LEDs and the battery.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

X2 vs Alpha. 
Trying to decide which one would be beter as a helmet light.
Is there a significant diference?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> The way it was designed is to thread under the mount, so that the velcro sits between the mount and helmet. This way you only need one strap. The foam on the back of the mount helps with grip, not through the texture of the foam but the soft surface pressing down.
> Cheers!
> 
> Bruce


Thank you too. Validated that I was not going crazy.
Seems we've got options we didn't even know should/could work.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> Alpha came in the mail today. Initial impression no different than the more expensive Gloworm models, nice tiny light with well thought out accessories. Strange to see a Gloworm without a remote mode button but the lighthead mounted mode button functions as good as any I've tried. No ride time tonight but I did run it by my light meter with my 2015 and 2017 X2's for comparison. For the bounce test I had to alter the meter sensor placement from where I normally put it because of the optic/faceplate setup on the Alpha so readings are slightly lower than they would normally be but 2 meter center-beam readings will not be affected. Bounce test Alpha/2015 X2/2017 X2 = 156/186/221 lux and center-beam = 6800/6300/7900 lux. Bounce test results position the lights in order of their claimed lumen amounts but Alpha's longer throwing XPG emitters did allow the less powerful light to out throw (according to light intensity) the 2015 X2. Small size and good throw should make this a good helmet light. Anxious to ride with the Alpha to evaluate beam width + try out the spot/wide optic to see how it will perform on the bars. Looks like this is going to be a nice light.
> Mole





> Since you brought up battery life it's worth mentioning the Alpha only draws 1.45a at its maximum setting. Pretty good for its 1200 lumens but outstanding when you consider its higher center-beam lux numbers than any 1500 lumen light I've tested and those typically require 2.0 - 2.5a to almost equal the alphas throw. Those running 2 cell batteries are going to get a useful bump in runtime. Beam is a little narrower than the X2/XP2/Duo but I never considered it a problem on last nights ride. It's also tiny like the duo and not noticeable weight wise in use. Helmet use/first ride, very positive impression so far.
> Mole


Alpha on the bars (spot/wide optic): Tried this out a couple of nights ago. Nicely widened the beam without killing the throw (about 75% max lux. of S/S optic) + retained most of it's beam intensity (approx. 90% - bounce test). Made for excellent road beam and adequately for mtn. use too. Compared to my 2017 X2 and similar lights (XP2, Duo) I prefer the wider beam pattern of their XML emitters for bar use so your giving up something here for the Alpha's reduced price. Also rear positioned mode button worked great for helmet use but limited placement options on the bars. I usually mount my Gloworm lights centered in front of the stem but so mounted the stem blocked access to the button requiring the light to be positioned above stem height (and less protected) to switch modes and minimized the usefulness of Gloworm's excellent mounting system. Lopro Vancbiker mount should move the light forward enough to allow adequate clearance (at least with light weight gloves).

Overall I've been impressed with this light. You do give up some features (quality not being one of them) and performance for bar use in consideration for the lower price. For helmet use you loose almost no perceived performance compared to the X2 and considering the low battery current draw to throw ratio the Alpha might be a better performance pick for endurance racers, bikepackers, or anyone looking to get more runtime without having to go with a heavier/more expensive higher capacity battery.

Mole


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> Alpha on the bars (spot/wide optic): Tried this out a couple of nights ago. Nicely widened the beam without killing the throw (about 75% max lux. of S/S optic) + retained most of it's beam intensity (approx. 90% - bounce test). Made for excellent road beam and adequately for mtn. use too. Compared to my 2017 X2 and similar lights (XP2, Duo) I prefer the wider beam pattern of their XML emitters for bar use so your giving up something here for the Alpha's reduced price. Also rear positioned mode button worked great for helmet use but limited placement options on the bars. I usually mount my Gloworm lights centered in front of the stem but so mounted the stem blocked access to the button requiring the light to be positioned above stem height (and less protected) to switch modes and minimized the usefulness of Gloworm's excellent mounting system. Lopro Vancbiker mount should move the light forward enough to allow adequate clearance (at least with light weight gloves).
> 
> Overall I've been impressed with this light. You do give up some features (quality not being one of them) and performance for bar use in consideration for the lower price. For helmet use you loose almost no perceived performance compared to the X2 and considering the low battery current draw to throw ratio the Alpha might be a better performance pick for endurance racers, bikepackers, or anyone looking to get more runtime without having to go with a heavier/more expensive higher capacity battery.
> 
> Mole


Hey Mole

Thanks for these mini reviews/opinion pieces. Its been very interesting to see how the general public perceive this apporach to light design.

Everything you have pointed out are aspects that we thought may have been raised in reviews - this ispositive as it tells us we have a reasonable grip on design! haha

Keep firing stuff through as it will help us with future projects and design tweeks.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey Mole
> Keep firing stuff through as it will help us with future projects and design tweeks.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


FYI Mode button placement on top of lighthead always preferable to rear/back placement IMO.

My Alpha is a neutral white version. Is there any actual lux loss vs. the cool white ones? Always wondered about this.
Mole


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> FYI Mode button placement on top of lighthead always preferable to rear/back placement IMO.Mole


esp for helmet mount, only thing holding me back... and I'm an XS/X2 owner.


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

I was all set to bite the bullet and order two X2 with neutral white emitters. Now I'm not so sure. I'm new to night riding, started riding with a group that has weekly night rides after work (gets dark at 4PM in the winter here!). So, I need some lights. Pretty much all my night rides will be on snow, well below freezing. So, the remote doesn't make sense if it doesn't work. Will the Alpha be a better choice? Get an Alpha for the bars and X2 for the helmet?

Bummed I missed out on the Action LED black friday sale...

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

cjbiker said:


> I was all set to bite the bullet and order two X2 with neutral white emitters. Now I'm not so sure.


Snap out of it PRIVATE! Do the right thing!


----------



## Brianjo (Jul 19, 2010)

cjbiker said:


> I was all set to bite the bullet and order two X2 with neutral white emitters. Now I'm not so sure. I'm new to night riding, started riding with a group that has weekly night rides after work (gets dark at 4PM in the winter here!). So, I need some lights. Pretty much all my night rides will be on snow, well below freezing. So, the remote doesn't make sense if it doesn't work. Will the Alpha be a better choice? Get an Alpha for the bars and X2 for the helmet?
> 
> Bummed I missed out on the Action LED black friday sale...
> 
> Thanks for any input!


Neutral white will really help reduce some of the glare off the snow. If the button location is a concern, I have the X2 and actually like the button on the back. It's also much easier to actuate than other buttons I have tried. Even if the remote doesn't work well in the cold, for me it's worth it the rest of the year for ease of use.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

cjbiker said:


> I was all set to bite the bullet and order two X2 with neutral white emitters. Now I'm not so sure. I'm new to night riding, started riding with a group that has weekly night rides after work (gets dark at 4PM in the winter here!). So, I need some lights. Pretty much all my night rides will be on snow, well below freezing. So, the remote doesn't make sense if it doesn't work. Will the Alpha be a better choice? Get an Alpha for the bars and X2 for the helmet?
> 
> Bummed I missed out on the Action LED black friday sale...
> 
> Thanks for any input!


One thing to remember is that the Alpha's advertised price only includes a 2 cell battery. If a good portion of your ride time is in sub-freezing temps. runtimes will be considerably shortened and the larger capacity 4 cell (that comes stock with the X2) would be preferable and minimize price difference somewhat. Also IMO the X2 makes a much better bar light than the Alpha (I own both). Alpha's XPG emitters allow almost equal throw from the less powerful light but also work against it for bar use because of their narrower beam pattern + optic options limit the Alpha to spot/wide where you can run wide/wide with the X2 if desired. Not that the Alpha makes a bad bar light it's just it's not as good as an X2 for this and if I were to run a Alpha/X2 combo I would definitely run the Alpha (S/S optic) on the helmet and the X2 on the bars (S/W or W/W optics). 
Mole


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

MRMOLE said:


> One thing to remember is that the Alpha's advertised price only includes a 2 cell battery. If a good portion of your ride time is in sub-freezing temps. runtimes will be considerably shortened and the larger capacity 4 cell (that comes stock with the X2) would be preferable and minimize price difference somewhat. Also IMO the X2 makes a much better bar light than the Alpha (I own both). Alpha's XPG emitters allow almost equal throw from the less powerful light but also work against it for bar use because of their narrower beam pattern + optic options limit the Alpha to spot/wide where you can run wide/wide with the X2 if desired. Not that the Alpha makes a bad bar light it's just it's not as good as an X2 for this and if I were to run a Alpha/X2 combo I would definitely run the Alpha (S/S optic) on the helmet and the X2 on the bars (S/W or W/W optics).
> Mole


I was planning on getting 4-cell batteries in either case. I wasn't aware the Alpha can be set up S/S. I see the option for S/F and S/W on Action LED's website.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

cjbiker said:


> I wasn't aware the Alpha can be set up S/S. I see the option for S/F and S/W on Action LED's website.


I asked about that before I ordered my Alpha as only S/S and S/W were offered as replacement optics on the Gloworm website. Alpha comes with S/S installed and extra S/W optic, S/F not available (not sure why it hasn't been changed on the Action site yet). Gloworm mentioned the *possibility* of W/W being available in the future too.
Mole


----------



## Sketch804 (Dec 11, 2017)

MRMOLE said:


> I asked about that before I ordered my Alpha as only S/S and S/W were offered as replacement optics on the Gloworm website. Alpha comes with S/S installed and extra S/W optic, S/F not available (not sure why it hasn't been changed on the Action site yet). Gloworm mentioned the *possibility* of W/W being available in the future too.
> Mole


New comer here but just wondering when you talked with actionLED about the wide/wide optic selection for the GL Alpha? I am interested in picking up that exact light after xmas but i am a little unsure now. It was going to be my bar mounted light and use a small led for my head like mj900 or something. But if it's a wide enough angle then all's well. How much of an angle does the spot optics light up? Thanks


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Sketch804 said:


> New comer here but just wondering when you talked with actionLED about the wide/wide optic selection for the GL Alpha? I am interested in picking up that exact light after xmas but i am a little unsure now. It was going to be my bar mounted light and use a small led for my head like mj900 or something. But if it's a wide enough angle then all's well. How much of an angle does the spot optics light up? Thanks


Actually Gloworm posted the information about the W/W optic as a possible future option. Alpha comes with both the S/S and S/W optics in both the kit and lighthead only. Not sure how your going to use the light (road or mountain or both?) but with the S/W optic the beam is wide enough for mountain use though I wouldn't call it a flood in that configuration. For bike path or road use the S/W optic is excellent and the S/S works best for helmet use (Alpha's forte). MJ900 you mentioned is a very floody light with little throw, characteristics that favor bar use and generally would be considered a poor choice for helmet use. Better to run the MJ900 on the bars and the Alpha on the helmet. S/S with the alpha I would consider too narrow a beam for bar use.
Mole


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

for those using the lights on your helmet, does it make a big difference to carry the 2-cell instead of 4-cell on your bib pocket, seems like it would make some difference if it's attached to the helmet but if you carry in your pocket using the extension cable, does it make sense to save $30 bucks or so and get the 2 cell instead of the higher capacity battery? weight is almost irrelevant for regular trail riding jra, the size difference seems to be more important and might end up being a hassle to carry in your bib pocket the bigger battery.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

If its not on a helmet it doesnt matter. But at the same time its a matter of run time, 2 cell is only good for shorter rides if you use high modes a lot. Just a fact with any light, doesnt matter which one. 2 cell packs are good if your rides are short, helmet weight reduction.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I've been very impressed with the New Alpha's throw and low battery current draw vs. my 2017 X2 but had only tested the X2 @ 100% where it had a little more max lux @ 2 meters but required a lot more battery current. Playing around in the programming mode I was able to get almost identical max lux reading between the two lights with the X2 set @ 90%. Since more emitters driven less hard are considered more efficient I tested my 2015 XS also.

.................................................................Max. LUX @ 2 Meters...........................Battery current draw

Alpha (100%).......................................................68100................................................1.46A

2017 X2 (90%).....................................................68200................................................1.94A

2015 XS (70%).....................................................72000................................................1.54A

So for *throw vs. battery capacity economy * Alpha appears to be considerably better than the 2017/18 X2 and should give a noticeable increase in runtime for the price of a little narrower beam. This (XS data) also seems to support that more emitters driven less hard are more efficient. Pretty nerdy stuff but practical information to consider when choosing a helmet light.
Mole


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

mfa81 said:


> for those using the lights on your helmet, does it make a big difference to carry the 2-cell instead of 4-cell on your bib pocket, seems like it would make some difference if it's attached to the helmet but if you carry in your pocket using the extension cable, does it make sense to save $30 bucks or so and get the 2 cell instead of the higher capacity battery? weight is almost irrelevant for regular trail riding jra, the size difference seems to be more important and might end up being a hassle to carry in your bib pocket the bigger battery.


I always carry the battery in a jersey or bib pocket and always use a 4 cell so can't give an opinion on 2 vs . 4 cell. What I can recommend is getting a flat 4 cell pack over the usual block of 4. Much less bulky in the pocket. I had HunkLee make mine 2S2P 4x18650.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

mestapho said:


> I always carry the battery in a jersey or bib pocket and always use a 4 cell so can't give an opinion on 2 vs . 4 cell. What I can recommend is getting a flat 4 cell pack over the usual block of 4. Much less bulky in the pocket. I had HunkLee make mine 2S2P 4x18650.


Another option is to buy two 2-cell batteries and carry both if you think you will ride longer than 2 hours. This way you have less weight either on your helmet or jersey pocket at any one time, assuming of course you carry the spare somewhere other than on your person or on your clothing. This is not hard to do since it would be very easy to strap a spare 2-cell to the frame of your bike. The only downside I see to this is that a 2-cell battery might not be able to provide the current needed if you are using a lamp with more than two emitters and are using the highest output modes. That said there are currently newer cells being sold that not only are higher capacity but able to supply a more stable/higher current output for a longer period. A 2-cell set-up using 20700 Li-ion cells should work right nicely while powering up a good 3-up Cree XM-L2 emitter type lamp.

Personally I use a hydration backpack when mountain biking so carrying a typical 4-cell battery is no big problem. In the future though I'll likely switch to a 2-cell 20700 setup when those become *_commercially available_. ( *AFAIK, no one is selling 2-cell ( or four cell ) 20700 bike batteries. You can buy the larger cells and make your own though if you have some DIY skills. )


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

mestapho said:


> I always carry the battery in a jersey or bib pocket and always use a 4 cell so can't give an opinion on 2 vs . 4 cell. What I can recommend is getting a flat 4 cell pack over the usual block of 4. Much less bulky in the pocket. I had HunkLee make mine 2S2P 4x18650.


I'll second this ^. A flat pack 4 cell fits the pocket much better than a square 4 cell pack.


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Vancbiker said:


> I'll second this ^. A flat pack 4 cell fits the pocket much better than a square 4 cell pack.


This for sure - i just got a couple and am looking forward to giving them a try. The flat-4 is a nicer feel in in a jacket or even in a smaller hip hydration pack.

Ed


----------



## gdb85 (Mar 4, 2017)

Just purchased my first Gloworm the other day. An X2 with a 25% Boxing Day discount...nice! Already on it's way.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

cjbiker said:


> I was planning on getting 4-cell batteries in either case. I wasn't aware the Alpha can be set up S/S. I see the option for S/F and S/W on Action LED's website.


Sorry about that. The Alpha does come with a spot/spot optic installed and a spot/wide in the box. I've corrected the listing.


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

Action LED Lights said:


> Sorry about that. The Alpha does come with a spot/spot optic installed and a spot/wide in the box. I've corrected the listing.


Thanks! X2 and Alpha with 4-cell batteries and neutral white emitters ordered. Can't wait to start night riding!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I received my two X2's and 4 cells. I tracked the DHL flight from NZ, through Hong Kong to arrival and landing. It was made easier by looking out of my office window to confirm the flight.


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

Lost my light after the last night ride. My guess, it's sitting on the side of the road somewhere. Good news is that I wanted a new light as it were. 

My previous light was a fluxient 4xR5 rated at 1600 Lumins. Does anyone happen to know how the x2 and alpha compare? My price range is more alpha territory, though if I need to drop the extra cash to match what I had, so be it.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

wreckster said:


> Lost my light after the last night ride. My guess, it's sitting on the side of the road somewhere. Good news is that I wanted a new light as it were.
> 
> My previous light was a fluxient 4xR5 rated at 1600 Lumins. Does anyone happen to know how the x2 and alpha compare? My price range is more alpha territory, though if I need to drop the extra cash to match what I had, so be it.


Mole has the X2 and Alpha. He's posted about them somewhere, but I don't think I can point you to the exact post. Your search skills may be better than mine. I'm sure he will chime in soon.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

wreckster said:


> Lost my light after the last night ride. My guess, it's sitting on the side of the road somewhere. Good news is that I wanted a new light as it were.
> 
> My previous light was a fluxient 4xR5 rated at 1600 Lumins. Does anyone happen to know how the x2 and alpha compare? My price range is more alpha territory, though if I need to drop the extra cash to match what I had, so be it.


Fluxient 
Very wide floody beam with limited throw. 879 actual lumens per 2013 MTBR Light Shootout.

GW Alpha
Forte of this light is throw distance at the expense of beam width. Beam can be widened using the included spot/wide optic but is still quite a bit narrower than the Fluxient. Preceived throw of the Alpha vs. Fluxient is considerably greater. 1200+ real lumens.

GW X2
Similar to the Alpha with very slightly more throw and noticeably wider beam, more powerful (1700+ lumens) and more features. As delivered beam is still quite a bit narrower than the Fluxient but with more optic options than the Alpha, the X2 can be made to have an even wider beam than the Fluxient and still be brighter and have more throw because of it's far greater power.

Both Gloworm lights would provide a considerable upgrade in power, quality, mounting systems, adjustability. A lot depends on what your looking for. If you liked the beam pattern of your old light spending the extra money on the X2 would be my advice. Hope this is what you were looking for. Any other questions?
Mole


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

Perfect, thank you very much. X2 it is.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

wreckster said:


> Lost my light after the last night ride. My guess, it's sitting on the side of the road somewhere. Good news is that I wanted a new light as it were.
> 
> My previous light was a fluxient 4xR5 rated at 1600 Lumins. Does anyone happen to know how the x2 and alpha compare? My price range is more alpha territory, though if I need to drop the extra cash to match what I had, so be it.


If you just want something similar to what you had the BT40S comes pretty close. Same basic form factor although with NW emitters.. You can pick these up on Amazon for about $54, including a decent battery. You can also buy these from Gearbest ( China ) for slightly less money but then you have to wait for the shipping which can take about 16 days to over a month.

On the other hand if you want more throw and like the idea of a wireless remote you can go with the X2....but it'll cost 4X as much. Both the Fluxient and BT40S are advertised as 1600 lumen but I'd rate the 40S I have somewhere around 1100 lumen. Still, for the money they are decent lights. ( Recommend for bar use only though ) The Gloworms are great either on the bars or helmet.


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

X2 is already on it's way. Maybe put the c.f. on the helmet if it ever goes wireless.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

just got my x2's and have kinda dumb question, which one is the spot and which one is the flood optics. the lights came with a clear and a frosted optics. I'm guessing the clear one is the spot but I'm not entirely sure, since I got a wide/frosted spares.

also I'm guessing people are using a spot/spot for the helmet, how about the bars?
wide/wide or wide/spot?

thanks!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mfa81 said:


> just got my x2's and have kinda dumb question, which one is the spot and which one is the flood optics. the lights came with a clear and a frosted optics. I'm guessing the clear one is the spot but I'm not entirely sure, since I got a wide/frosted spares.
> 
> also I'm guessing people are using a spot/spot for the helmet, how about the bars?
> wide/wide or wide/spot?
> ...


Spot optic is the clear one. Definitely want to replace flood with another spot for helmet use. Lots of factors will affect what works best for you for your bar setup. Best to just experiment. Replace the flood with the wide angle and see how you like it. If you think you want something wider run 2 wide angle's. I've run mine both ways and it really depends on the type of trail as to which one I prefer.
Mole


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> Spot optic is the clear one. Definitely want to replace flood with another spot for helmet use. Lots of factors will affect what works best for you for your bar setup. Best to just experiment. Replace the flood with the wide angle and see how you like it. If you think you want something wider run 2 wide angle's. I've run mine both ways and it really depends on the type of trail as to which one I prefer.
> Mole


thanks! yeah seems like I will have to reach out to see how I can get a replacement!


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

mfa81 said:


> thanks! yeah seems like I will have to reach out to see how I can get a replacement!


Jim has taken care of everything for me! Outstanding customer service and really fast response on a pre holiday Saturday!


----------



## knoxpossum (Jul 10, 2009)

I was planning to buy an Alpha (helmet) and x2 (bars). I debating whether to pay the upcharge to change from daylight to neutral on one or both lights. Will switching to neutral reduce the throw of the light? All of my night riding will be on heavily wooded trails. I know it's largely personal preference, but would appreciate input from anyone who has experience with the daylight and/or neutral lenses.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

All my older lights were the cool white tint. I always felt they were fine. Then about 4 years ago I tried a neutral white, just to see how it worked. All my cool white lights sit in a box now and I only use the neutral whites. Easier on my eyes and I like that things look more "natural". Cool white does look brighter, but in use it makes no difference for me. My neutral whites light things up 300 feet away quite well.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

knoxpossum said:


> I was planning to buy an Alpha (helmet) and x2 (bars). I debating whether to pay the upcharge to change from daylight to neutral on one or both lights. Will switching to neutral reduce the throw of the light? All of my night riding will be on heavily wooded trails. I know it's largely personal preference, but would appreciate input from anyone who has experience with the daylight and/or neutral lenses.


I have a hard time seeing trail features even running without neutral whites. Rocks and leaves seem less defined even at slow speeds.

Edit: Post a review of the x2 and alpha. I've considered buying that exact combo or two x2 lights.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I still use both cool and neutral white but there's no doubt in my mind that neutral white is better. Mixing tints doesn't work very well though so either do (both lights) or don't with the upgrade.
Mole


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

I received my X2 and Alpha neutral w lights on Saturday. I charged the batteries, slapped the X2 on the bars and the Alpha on my helmet and hit the trails. Way more than enough light with both on the lowest setting. This pic makes it appear darker than real life.









I was out for 1.5 hours in temps around 0 degrees F. The Alpha battery, wrapped up in my emergency down jacket in my backpack was still at 100% when I got back. The X2 battery was strapped to the top tube, and read 80%. I think I'll try one of those "gas tank" bags that goes on the top tube near the stem, and see if I can insulate the battery in there to see if that helps. In any case, I'm extremely happy with the performance of these lights.


----------



## knoxpossum (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for your feedback, I ordered the Alpha in neutral white. I decided to hold off on the X2 until I get the a chance to use the Alpha.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

My first Glowworm experience. (alpha)
Can't seem to find any documentation what the color and number of flashes the power button on the lighthead makes upon plugging in means.

Systematically using, testing, charging, testing...... it seems to show a state of charge of the pack at that instant. Maybe.
3 or 4 quick red flashes appears to be full charge.
I've also seen 2 red, then an orange then a green ??


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

bme107 said:


> My first Glowworm experience. (alpha)
> Can't seem to find any documentation what the color and number of flashes the power button on the lighthead makes upon plugging in means.
> 
> Systematically using, testing, charging, testing...... it seems to show a state of charge of the pack at that instant. Maybe.
> ...


Hey BME,

Thanks for the message!

This indication is simply a self test being conducted by the light. It basically indicates that the light is successfully connected to the battery and is ready to go.

The reason for this is that there are two electronic boards within the Alpha - one has the button the other the driver. Due to the way they are connected the indication just tell you that they are communicating properly.

Hope this helps.

Cheers

Bruce and Vag


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Colors look much better with NW.


----------



## Tunnelrat81 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm looking at adding either a Gloworm Alpha or a Gemini Xera 950, and I need some clarification on an item.

Some older youtube reviews on the X2 and other Gloworm lights seems to show that the light head itself does not have a button, but that it is remotely controlled by a button that splits off of the cord. Is this how the lights are still designed? I see a button on the back of the Alpha 1200 photos, so does it also have a remote button? 

This light will be for my wife, who will use it on two different bikes for commuting. She's currently using an orig. Magicshine MJ-808, and is very used to the simplicity of a quick mount of light and battery before riding. She will not enjoy positioning a third item each and every time she rides...nor keeping a button "base" on her nicer bike when she's not using the light. 

If the Alpha 1200 has its controls self contained in the button on the back, with no split in the cable, I'll consider it as an option. I'm simply not interested in upgrading the required effort along with the light. 

Thanks,

-Jeremy


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Jeremy,
The new 2018 X2 has both a button on the back of the light and a wireless remote button.
The Alpha has just the button on the back.


----------



## Tunnelrat81 (Nov 13, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> Jeremy,
> The new 2018 X2 has both a button on the back of the light and a wireless remote button.
> The Alpha has just the button on the back.


Thank you for the quick answer. So since the remote's have moved to wireless, none of the current model lights have the Y-adapter and button built in?

-Jeremy


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

The XS at this point still has the wired remote button.


----------



## Steve_MTB_22 (Jan 22, 2016)

2018 Gloworm X2 with wireless remote- Running this light on my bars with a wide angle and spot. Great for the single track and battery has plenty of juice for my 2-3 hour rides. Good thing they have the single control button on the back of the light because my wireless remote becomes detached about 30 min into the ride. I have reached out for resolution and waiting for next batch of hardware so they can swap out. Previously we tried a new battery did not resolve the issue.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

We've gotten complaints about the battery connectors on the new wiring harness being too hard to separate once they have been snapped together. Especially in cold weather. I've worked out a solution to the issue I thought I'd share.
I take a heat gun (or blow dryer) and heat the boot around the battery plug until it gets a little soft. Then plug the light in to it almost all the way. You want to stop at the point of maximum stretch just before it snaps over. Then let it cool. This gives it a little less interference and the fit is much better. You can then add a little silicone spray or grease to make it slide even better.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I have experienced this and appreciate the proactive advisory. I tried a small amount of silicone grease (Dielectric compound - Dow Corning DC-3) with minimal improvement. I will try the heat gun as directed. Thanks!


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

Action LED Lights said:


> We've gotten complaints about the battery connectors on the new wiring harness being too hard to separate once they have been snapped together. Especially in cold weather. I've worked out a solution to the issue I thought I'd share.
> I take a heat gun (or blow dryer) and heat the boot around the battery plug until it gets a little soft. Then plug the light in to it almost all the way. You want to stop at the point of maximum stretch just before it snaps over. Then let it cool. This gives it a little less interference and the fit is much better. You can then add a little silicone spray or grease to make it slide even better.


I noticed this too, it's pretty bad..
I was thinking synthetic grease would work but I guess I will have to try the blow dryer trick.


----------



## Steve_MTB_22 (Jan 22, 2016)

Contact grease helps but I think Jim's idea is right on.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

*First Review for Alpha*

Hey Guys

We just got handed this great review about the Gloworm Alpha - our new pricepoint light.

IMB Review

Also, we are in the process of compiling ANSI- FL1 specifications for our range. The results of the Alpha in comparison to the X2 are very interesting - and how we designed them to be.









The X2 has a wider beam, thanks to the XML LED and obviously more throw. The Alpha, punches above its weight with regard to throw in relation to its lumen output and runtime. Its beam is more narrow, but paired with the X2 on the bars it would make a great combo!

Cheers

Bruce and Vag


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice write up. Nowhere did they mention where they put the battery for the helmet mounted option. I tried the battery on the helmet and it’s a bit heavy for my preference.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Is there an option for lighthead only? 

For those of us that have a pile of chargers and batteries already.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes, on Action LED, choice of neutral or cool white.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> We just got handed this great review about the Gloworm Alpha - our new pricepoint light.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link to that review. Only thing I would have liked to see them point out is that QR bar mount is also available for 35mm bars.

Are you still considering offering a optic for the Alpha/CX with both sides wide angle/elliptical? I love the S/S for helmet use and the S/W for bar mounted road/path use but a little to narrow for trail riding. Would make the light a little more flexible for me.

Was surprised to see how great a difference your test showed between the Alpha and X2 for lux/throw distance. Similar lux testing I've done were far closer and ride impressions supported the narrower beam part but throw differences were barely noticeable to me. A while back another MTBR member questioned why I used a 2 meter distance to test my max. lux and suggested that 10 meters was more standard and would be a little more accurate. I noticed your testing measured the lux @ 1 meter so decided to test my Alpha and 2017 X2 @ that 1 meter distance, my usual 2 meters and also 5 meters (I don't have a light controlled 10 meter area to test in). Results were X2 had a 26% lux advantage @ 1 meter (very close to what you got) which dropped to a 17% advantage @ 2 meters and was down to 15% @ 5 meters. Looking at your throw distance numbers I assume that they were calculated off the lux readings so differences would be reduced some and more representative of what I see when I ride with these two lights.
Mole


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> Are you still considering offering a optic for the Alpha/CX with both sides wide angle/elliptical? I love the S/S for helmet use and the S/W for bar mounted road/path use but a little to narrow for trail riding. Would make the light a little more flexible for me.


Yes, I have finished testing and am happy with the results. We will be launching that soon!



MRMOLE said:


> Was surprised to see how great a difference your test showed between the Alpha and X2 for lux/throw distance. Similar lux testing I've done were far closer and ride impressions supported the narrower beam part but throw differences were barely noticeable to me. A while back another MTBR member questioned why I used a 2 meter distance to test my max. lux and suggested that 10 meters was more standard and would be a little more accurate. I noticed your testing measured the lux @ 1 meter so decided to test my Alpha and 2017 X2 @ that 1 meter distance, my usual 2 meters and also 5 meters (I don't have a light controlled 10 meter area to test in). Results were X2 had a 26% lux advantage @ 1 meter (very close to what you got) which dropped to a 17% advantage @ 2 meters and was down to 15% @ 5 meters. Looking at your throw distance numbers I assume that they were calculated off the lux readings so differences would be reduced some and more representative of what I see when I ride with these two lights.
> Mole


Definitely see where you are coming from. The initial tests have been at close range due to convenience but we plan to do some 5m test and prehaps 10m tests as we also want to map beam actual beam angles. Will report back!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Yes, I have finished testing and am happy with the results. We will be launching that soon!


Sold! Please post something here when they are available so I can get an order in with Jim @ Action.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I assume that this shroud will also fit the Alpha but wanted to check to be sure. Not in a hurry since only using my Alpha helmet mounted currently but when the wide/wide optic becomes available will be trying it bar mounted again and think the shroud would be useful for that application.
Mole









https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/gloworm-parts-and-accessories/products/cx-silicon-shroud


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I was informed by another member (thank you MrGT) that wireless remote versions of the Gloworm XS are now showing on the Gloworm website. I know there are a few of you that have been waiting for this so I thought you'd want to know!
Mole


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> I was informed by another member (thank you MrGT) that *wireless remote versions of the Gloworm XS are now showing on the Gloworm website.* I know there are a few of you that have been waiting for this so I thought you'd want to know!
> Mole


*Finally!* Now just have to wait till Jim gets them in stock.

I thought maybe I'd be able to get a Mt. bike ride in on Saturday but it's raining today so that will likely nix any idea I had of riding on dirt. Should be warm enough for a good road ride though.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> *Finally!* Now just have to wait till Jim gets them in stock.
> 
> I thought maybe I'd be able to get a Mt. bike ride in on Saturday but it's raining today so that will likely nix any idea I had of riding on dirt. Should be warm enough for a good road ride though.


Was hoping to get some sort of reply from either Gloworm or Action on this. Since this is a preorder I'm wondering how long they estimate before actual availability. Glad to hear your weather situation is improving Cat. A nice ride is good for your mental and physical health so being stuck inside must su.k!
Mole


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Hope Jim will do emitter swap to nw. Actually I would love a 4K version of the xs!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Dirt Road said:


> Hope Jim will do emitter swap to nw. Actually I would love a 4K version of the xs!


As far as I know the power producing part of the wireless XS is identical to the previous model so Jim probably has parts already to modify to NW. I'm very happy with the tint of my NW Alpha but if you want something warmer you should contact Jim. It's possible he would reflow whatever emitter you wanted if you sent them to him. Wouldn't hurt to ask.
Mole


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

I was told end of April..


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

MrGT said:


> I was told end of April..


We are planing on shipping the new 2018 XS at the end of April. Its looking like a fantastic light and great addition to the wireless X2.

Control both off the one remote either independently (1 light per button) or syncronised.

Cheers

Bruce and Vag


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

seems like the XS doesn't have an on/off switch at the head unit like the X2, is that correct? based on the pictures I'm seeing online.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> We are planing on shipping the new 2018 XS at the end of April. Its looking like a fantastic light and great addition to the wireless X2.
> 
> Control both off the one remote either independently (1 light per button) or syncronised.
> 
> ...


Does this mean that your dealer in the U.S. ( ActionLED ) is going to have these at that time? I've only been waiting for these for maybe three years. Likely if I buy one of these it will be the last lamp I ever buy.



mfa81 said:


> seems like the XS doesn't have an on/off switch at the head unit like the X2, is that correct? based on the pictures I'm seeing online.


I'll second that question. I'm hoping that the button is on the back and was just not included in the web photos.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Does this mean that your dealer in the U.S. ( ActionLED ) is going to have these at that time? I've only been waiting for these for maybe three years. Likely if I buy one of these it will be the last lamp I ever buy.


Probably a little after that. Shipping will be to all around the end of April.



Cat-man-do said:


> I'll second that question. I'm hoping that the button is on the back and was just not included in the web photos.


Yes, there will be a button on the back - not too dissimilar to the X2 and Alpha. The images of the back of the light are of the old XS as we are still waiitng on the final verison of the rubber button to arrive from our supplier.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Probably a little after that. Shipping will be to all around the end of April.
> 
> Yes, there will be a button on the back - not too dissimilar to the X2 and Alpha. The images of the back of the light are of the old XS as *we are still waiting on the final version of the rubber button to arrive from our supplier.*


If you still are waiting on the rear buttons it might be a little premature to estimate the final delivery date as the end of April. I'm glad to read however that the XS has finally been upgraded to wireless. Seeing that I've waited this long I'm good till the end of May. I look forward to a new toy come summer. :thumbsup:


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

I asked the same question based on the pictures and I was told that yes there is a power button just like the X2. Bad example for a pic I guess.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> As far as I know the power producing part of the wireless XS is identical to the previous model so Jim probably has parts already to modify to NW. I'm very happy with the tint of my NW Alpha but if you want something warmer you should contact Jim. It's possible he would reflow whatever emitter you wanted if you sent them to him. Wouldn't hurt to ask.
> Mole


Yes, I can swap to what ever XM-L2 led you would like. (assuming it's available in small quantities)

And yes, We will have the new wireless XS about the same time the factory starts shipping.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> > Quote Originally Posted by MRMOLE View Post
> >
> > Are you still considering offering a optic for the Alpha/CX with both sides wide angle/elliptical? I love the S/S for helmet use and the S/W for bar mounted road/path use but a little to narrow for trail riding. Would make the light a little more flexible for me.
> 
> ...


Looking for an update of a possible release date on this optic? Thanks!
Mole


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> As far as I know the power producing part of the wireless XS is identical to the previous model so Jim probably has parts already to modify to NW. I'm very happy with the tint of my NW Alpha but if you want something warmer you should contact Jim. It's possible he would reflow whatever emitter you wanted if you sent them to him. Wouldn't hurt to ask.
> Mole


As long as there available in small quantities, I can change them to what ever you like. I keep 4000K NW in stock for the Alpha/CX, X2, XS. 
Yes, the new wireless XS uses the same front end. We should have them in by about 5/15. Accepting pre-orders now


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> Looking for an update of a possible release date on this optic? Thanks!
> Mole


We should have them by the 15th.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> > Quote Originally Posted by MRMOLE View Post
> >
> > Looking for an update of a possible release date on this optic? Thanks!
> > Mole
> ...


Thanks Jim. Since they're not on your website yet what do I need to do to order them?
Mole


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> Thanks Jim. Since they're not on your website yet what do I need to do to order them?
> Mole


Just added them to the site.
https://www.action-led-lights.com/c...roducts/alpha-cx-optics?variant=7253860188195


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> Just added them to the site.
> https://www.action-led-lights.com/c...roducts/alpha-cx-optics?variant=7253860188195


Thanks Jim! Paypal account is a little anemic at the moment but funds should be available early next week and I'll order then. Excited to try the new optic since bar mounted mtn. biking beam width has been the only weakness I've noted so far with the Alpha. Also time to try a Gloworm wireless remote so will be adding a XS lighthead to the order too!
Mole


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

is anybody else having issues with the wireless on the x2? I can pair without a problem on both my handlebar and helmet x2 but when I'm riding the wireless seems unable to reach and communicate to the helmet light unless I lower my head closer to the handlebar which is definitely not ideal!

First I was thinking that it was due to lower temperatures during early spring night rides, but even at 60s and lower 70s it's been a problem, fresh batteries didn't really helped. I've never had an issue with my bar mounted light, but wireless doesn't help much if I still need to reach out to my helmet...

I tested with both remotes so seems to really be some sort of low reach problem.


----------



## Steve_MTB_22 (Jan 22, 2016)

mfa81 said:


> is anybody else having issues with the wireless on the x2? I can pair without a problem on both my handlebar and helmet x2 but when I'm riding the wireless seems unable to reach and communicate to the helmet light unless I lower my head closer to the handlebar which is definitely not ideal!
> 
> First I was thinking that it was due to lower temperatures during early spring night rides, but even at 60s and lower 70s it's been a problem, fresh batteries didn't really helped. I've never had an issue with my bar mounted light, but wireless doesn't help much if I still need to reach out to my helmet...
> 
> I tested with both remotes so seems to really be some sort of low reach problem.


Known problem. Call Action LED or Glowworm Has to do with the RF connection. The new mfg batch the problem was fixted.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

Steve_MTB_22 said:


> Known problem. Call Action LED or Glowworm Has to do with the RF connection. The new mfg batch the problem was fixted.


tks for the feedback, I thought I read something about that but didn't really remember, will reach out to them


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

deleted


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

mfa81 said:


> tks for the feedback, I thought I read something about that but didn't really remember, will reach out to them


contacted Jim as as usual excellent support. he will be getting parts in a week or two and will make the swap to fix the issue.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Glad to hear this is an isolated issue and ultimately fixable. All my other wireless remote lights won't operate helmet mounted to my satisfaction and was hoping the XS I just ordered would function properly considering Gloworm's excellent quality. Another week or so and I should find out but expect everything to be OK.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Starting to get excited! Gloworm shows "in-stock" for status on the XS wireless and Action still says shipping should start around the 12th (yesterday) so even though it may take a little extra time for the NW conversion I hope to have the wireless XS + WW optic and optic shroud for the Alpha by next weekend. I pretty much know what to expect from the XS since I have an older model but am looking forward to playing with the wireless remote. Just as curious about the Alpha parts. Love playing around with optics so seeing how the xpg3 emitter equipped Alpha/CX responds to the WW setup will be fun for nerdy old me.
Mole


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Waiting for a full review Mole!


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

what optics combo you planning on running on the XS?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> Starting to get excited! Gloworm shows "in-stock" for status on the XS wireless and Action still says shipping should start around the 12th (tomorrow) so even though it may take a little extra time for the NW conversion I hope to have the wireless XS + WW optic and optic shroud for the Alpha by next weekend. I pretty much know what to expect from the XS since I have an older model but am looking forward to playing with the wireless remote. Just as curious about the Alpha parts. Love playing around with optics so seeing how the xpg3 emitter equipped Alpha/CX responds to the WW setup will be fun for nerdy old me.
> Mole


Looking forward to your review. I know I was one of those people who was really looking forward to the upgrade of the XS to "wireless remote" but now that it's here......well, I'm saddened to say that I likely won't be getting one. :sad: Not that I don't want one, I just can't justify the expenditure just to have a wireless remote for my helmet lamp.

Lord knows I already have so many bike lights sitting on shelves ( not being used ) that it boggles the mind. Now if I didn't already have the ITUO XP3 as my "Go to" dedicated helmet lamp I likely would be singing a different tune. That said with the XP3 I have a super great 3-LED helmet lamp that works very well. I've gotten by this long without a wireless remote for the helmet so in all honesty having a wireless remote for the helmet would just be an added feature that, while nice to have, I really don't need.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Here is the update everyone: The XS units are nearly ready to ship to Action and to NZ. 

We are getting ready to box them all up and get them off to the shipping agents.

Great news, the Wireless Button works as well as the current X2 - Helmet and Bar without any issues.

We're super happy, at how these lights have turned out. Really the evolution of something that already worked so well.

Regard Optics - I would recommend 3 spots or 2 spots and a flood/Wide. THe 3 spots really does increase the throw but it does the narrow the beam a little. So if you're after maximum spread without losing some important throw the Wide angle is the weay to go combo'd with 2 spots.

Cheers


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mfa81 said:


> what optics combo you planning on running on the XS?


I plan on using the XS primarily as a helmet light with all spot optics. Bar use will require experimentation as I'd like to try using some combination of flood (which I haven't used in the past) and wide angle optics. Gloworm floods have always puzzled me in the past since they don't really widen the beam any IMO vs. the spots. My thinking is they may more smoothly blend with the wide angle beam pattern (which is considerably wider than the spots) so would like to give that a try.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

OK, just got a shipping notice on my current order (wireless XS lighthead + w/w Alpha optic + optic shroud). I have a birthday next Tuesday so hope to have it by then.
Mole


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> OK, just got a shipping notice on my current order (wireless XS lighthead + w/w Alpha optic + optic shroud). I have a birthday next Tuesday so hope to have it by then.
> Mole


Mole,
They came in after our mail pickup so I drove down to the post office so all the pre-orders could get out today. You should have it by Tuesday. ;-)


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> Mole,
> They came in after our mail pickup so I drove down to the post office so all the pre-orders could get out today. You should have it by Tuesday. ;-)


:thumbsup:


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

MRMOLE said:


> I plan on using the XS primarily as a helmet light with all spot optics. Bar use will require experimentation as I'd like to try using some combination of flood (which I haven't used in the past) and wide angle optics. Gloworm floods have always puzzled me in the past since they don't really widen the beam any IMO vs. the spots. My thinking is they may more smoothly blend with the wide angle beam pattern (which is considerably wider than the spots) so would like to give that a try.
> Mole


Running XS on the bars with Wide/Spot/Wide. Great center throw with plenty of spill on the sides. Didn't like the flood at all, it seemed to just kill the throw with no perceived benefits. Planning on upgrading from an X2 to an XS for my helmet with all spot.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

arphaxhad said:


> Didn't like the flood at all, it seemed to just kill the throw with no perceived benefits.


I have to admit that's been my exact impression of the flood too. My interpretation of Gloworms explanation of the benefits of the flood was that it softened the hot spot when used with a spot and increased actual visibility (please correct me if I'm wrong Gloworm). Not what I'm looking for when used as a helmet light but potentially beneficial when used with the wide angle's on the bars as I've noticed a bit of a hot spot using the W/S/W configuration with the cool white XS I currently have. My thinking is this may be one of those situations where less is more. W/S/W is a pretty good beam already so at best this would only be a little fine tuning and don't expect any huge benefit but would like to try it to satisfy my curiosity. Would be nice to get some use out of the flood's I've acquired over the last few yrs.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Last nights ride across town on our canal access roads provided a good opportunity to test out bar mounted W/F/W optic setup (old XS). Wide path, even colored and smooth crushed granite surface that's excellent for evaluating beam shape/smoothness/intensity and I have to say it worked pretty good (I think). Beam is nice no doubt but unfortunately it's been so long since I ran the XS on my bars I need to take it out W/S/W to refresh my memory before I decide which setup I prefer.
Mole


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

To me an XS would just be too much light coming off the bars no matter what optics you use. Ideally, I would love to be able to buy an optic that matches the wide lens ( with cut-off ) that is used on the Raveman series of lights. One of those on my Gloworm X2 ( bar mounted ) along with a single spot and I'd be set. Truthfully though I wish to heck that Raveman would offer their PR-1200 with an optional NW set-up. Not to mention I wish they would also include an external port ( of some type ) so you could run the light with an external battery. At some point I'm gonna have to try to get me an elliptical optic for the X2 just to see if I like it more than their standard medium flood. The Raveman wide lens has me spoiled though. 

Gosh the weather has been crap this weekend. Couldn't do a MTB ride today because of all the rain in the last 48hrs. I did manage to get a little local road ride in yesterday but even though it had stopped raining there was still a light mist that was hanging in the air after dark making it hard for me to see since I wear glasses. Didn't rain at all today so I thought I'd be good for a longer road ride but dang it, once again a light mist hanging in the air after dark with just enough moisture to condense on my glasses. Ain't no fun riding at night if you can't half see though your glasses.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> To me an XS would just be too much light coming off the bars no matter what optics you use. Ideally, I would love to be able to buy an optic that matches the wide lens ( with cut-off ) that is used on the Raveman series of lights. One of those on my Gloworm X2 ( bar mounted ) along with a single spot and I'd be set. Truthfully though I wish to heck that Raveman would offer their PR-1200 with an optional NW set-up. Not to mention I wish they would also include an external port ( of some type ) so you could run the light with an external battery. At some point I'm gonna have to try to get me an elliptical optic for the X2 just to see if I like it more than their standard medium flood. The Raveman wide lens has me spoiled though.
> .


I definitely agree an XS for a bar light is overkill but sometimes it's fun to operate outside the lines (Thanks for the inspiration arphaxhad). Definitely think you should try the wide angle optics Cat! Minimizes wasted light on the top of the beam and more importantly excessive foreground light allowing higher lumen settings without damaging distance vision. Hope your weather improves!

While still possible It looks like no new XS today. Mailman has already been here today and while tracking info showed the light in Phoenix yesterday it also shows that USPS sent it to Tucson after its arrival here. Currently still shows it "In Transit". I'm just hoping they send it back to Phoenix and not to some other destination.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Got my order yesterday so had to try out the new equipment!

Alpha/CX wide/wide optic works excellent. Beam was wider than I expected. Possible the vertical/horizontal degree ratio is different than the single/individual optic used for the XS/X2 or could just be the difference in emitters used. Beam coverage is very smooth/even, very wide and still retains usable throw. Elliptical style beam provides soft foreground light and reduced top spill so is much friendlier to on coming traffic. Also reduces eye level obstical recognition so safest not used off road without a helmet light.









CX optic shroud worked but I'm thinking it's not designed for the Alpha with its permanent hood. It worked by running the shroud over the top of the hood and while still allowing a small amount of light to be visible to the rider it was no longer a distraction IMO.









Was hoping to have an initial impression of the XS w/wireless remote but as of yet have not been able to figure out how get the remote to work with the light (help!). Instructions seem simple enough but nothing from the light (works with lighthead button), I took the battery out thinking it may have had a cover that needed to be removed but no and didn't have a replacement battery to try. Will pick one up later and hope that works.
Mole


----------



## Velodonata (May 12, 2018)

MRMOLE said:


> Was hoping to have an initial impression of the XS w/wireless remote but as of yet have not been able to figure out how get the remote to work with the light (help!). Instructions seem simple enough but nothing from the light (works with lighthead button), I took the battery out thinking it may have had a cover that needed to be removed but no and didn't have a replacement battery to try. Will pick one up later and hope that works.
> Mole


I got an X2 recently and the remote battery was DOA. It worked fine with a new battery, but I had to go online and download the more detailed instructions on the finer points of setting up the remote to get the one button up, other button down feature working. Very cool little remote!


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

Velodonata said:


> I got an X2 recently and the remote battery was DOA. It worked fine with a new battery, but I had to go online and download the more detailed instructions on the finer points of setting up the remote to get the one button up, other button down feature working. Very cool little remote!


My X2 came with a dead remote battery as well, but like Velodonata said, its a cool little remote, you just have to be patient with your clicking so as not to enter a mode you don't want inadvertently.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Velodonata said:


> I got an X2 recently and the remote battery was DOA. It worked fine with a new battery, but I had to go online and download the more detailed instructions on the finer points of setting up the remote to get the one button up, other button down feature working. Very cool little remote!


Thanks! Will have a chance to pick up a battery this afternoon so hope to get a ride in tonight with the XS. Hope the remote works as good as it looks. Button action feels good and mount is stable.
Mole


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

are you still running your old xs on the bars? did you try the spot in the middle instead of the flood? My XS for my helmet is coming from Jim:thumbsup: I think I will try W/W/W on the bars and all spot on my lid

I agree with your earlier comment about being overkill on the bar. I find myself running low trail most of the time, but I love being able to blast out all those lumens if necessary


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> Got my order yesterday so had to try out the new equipment!
> 
> Alpha/CX wide/wide optic works excellent. Beam was wider than I expected. Possible the vertical/horizontal degree ratio is different than the single/individual optic used for the XS/X2 or could just be the difference in emitters used. Beam coverage is very smooth/even, very wide and still retains usable throw. Elliptical style beam provides soft foreground light and reduced top spill so is much friendlier to on coming traffic. Also reduces eye level obstical recognition so safest not used off road without a helmet light.
> 
> ...


Hey Mole

Great feedback. Try swapping the battery but also make sure you attempt to pair within 15sec of connecting the battery. That may be the cause of your initial experiences. This is not written on the basic instructions but will be in the next edition.

Thanks for all the feedback guys. Wer'e pretty stoked on how well the remote works.... Except for the DOA batteries - got to work on that packaging....

Cheers

Vag and Bruce


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

arphaxhad said:


> are you still running your old xs on the bars? did you try the spot in the middle instead of the flood? My XS for my helmet is coming from Jim:thumbsup: I think I will try W/W/W on the bars and all spot on my lid
> 
> I agree with your earlier comment about being overkill on the bar. I find myself running low trail most of the time, but I love being able to blast out all those lumens if necessary


Sorry, the only chance I've gotten to get out at night was last night and wanted to test out the new Alpha bar setup. I need to get out and test the W/S/W vs. W/F/W so both are still fresh in my mind. Don't anticipate a huge difference. 
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey Mole
> 
> Great feedback. Try swapping the battery but also make sure you attempt to pair within 15sec of connecting the battery. That may be the cause of your initial experiences. This is not written on the basic instructions but will be in the next edition.
> 
> ...


Well the remote works now after swapping out the batteries but I'm thinking it was the 15 sec. threshold that was the problem since the original battery tests OK on my DMM. Appreciate the quick feedback on this as it will save me some frustration in the future. Curious if I'm correct about the vertical/horizontal beam angle ratio of the Alpha/CX wide optic being different from the wide optic for the XS/X2?
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

arphaxhad said:


> are you still running your old xs on the bars? did you try the spot in the middle instead of the flood? My XS for my helmet is coming from Jim:thumbsup: I think I will try W/W/W on the bars and all spot on my lid
> 
> I agree with your earlier comment about being overkill on the bar. I find myself running low trail most of the time, but I love being able to blast out all those lumens if necessary


5/31, went ahead and took the old XS out with the W/S/W optic configuration. Definitely had a more pronounced hot spot especially at the higher settings. Since I normally run some sort of approx. 1500 lumen dual (X2/XP2/BT21) on the bars so will have to experiment more with the flood optic. Please post your impressions of the W/W/W set up if your get a chance to try that.

6/1, took out the new XS (helmet mounted w/WW Alpha on the bars) mostly to try out the wireless remote. Remote functioned perfectly and if it continues as last night will be very happy with its vastly improved performance compared to my other wireless remote units. Doing a big group ride tonight and plan to run the new XS (helmet/SSS) with the Alpha (bar/WW) and excited to get some more time with this setup.

6/2, did these wall (actually garage door) shots of the Alpha to show differences in beam width between the S/S and W/W optics. Dramatically different when riding too.

S/S








W/W








Mole


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

My XS should arrive from action-led on Monday with the other wide optic. I hope to get a beam shot then. How are you liking the all spot XS on the helmet?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

First real mtn. ride with the new XS (SSS/helmet) and Alpha (WW/bar) was fun but less than ideal conditions limited accurate evaluation of overall light producing performance. Both these lights are setup with neutral white emitters and riding in a sea of cool white light from the others I was with is a good reminder why I still have setups for both tints. Love NW for solo rides or maybe with just one other rider but for groups CW usually works better since it seems like 99% of the lights out there are CW and the tints don't mix well together. SOP for this situation is to just run the NW lights at a higher setting than normally needed but this meant 100% for the poor little Alpha which was suffering with ride temps. in the high 90's. Worked fine as long as we were moving but required shutting down the light immediately when stopping or having to wait a bit to return to adequate output levels when starting again. Linear thermal protection worked great though. Vancbiker finned GP mounts helped all the lights I've used them with and probably a good idea for these lights if run in warmer climates. Optic setup worked great for the lights used in this configuration. Will post more when I get a chance to get a couple of solo rides in.
Mole


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> First real mtn. ride with the new XS (SSS/helmet) and Alpha (WW/bar) was fun but less than ideal conditions limited accurate evaluation of overall light producing performance. Both these lights are setup with neutral white emitters and riding in a sea of cool white light from the others I was with is a good reminder why I still have setups for both tints. Love NW for solo rides or maybe with just one other rider but for groups CW usually works better since it seems like 99% of the lights out there are CW and the tints don't mix well together. SOP for this situation is to just run the NW lights at a higher setting than normally needed but this meant 100% for the poor little Alpha which was suffering with ride temps. in the high 90's. Worked fine as long as we were moving but required shutting down the light immediately when stopping or having to wait a bit to return to adequate output levels when starting again. Linear thermal protection worked great though. Vancbiker finned GP mounts helped all the lights I've used them with and probably a good idea for these lights if run in warmer climates. Optic setup worked great for the lights used in this configuration. Will post more when I get a chance to get a couple of solo rides in.
> Mole


That is a tough one to deal with on the group rides. This is my first dabble in the NW emitters and I'm concerned about riding in groups of CW lights. I cannot justify the cost of owning 2 sets of each. Hope I don't regret jumping on board with NW emitters. I have a CW XS I am debating whether or not I'm sending in for NW..
I'm also torn about whether an Alpha is in my future lol..


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

MrGT said:


> That is a tough one to deal with on the group rides. This is my first dabble in the NW emitters and I'm concerned about riding in groups of CW lights. I cannot justify the cost of owning 2 sets of each. Hope I don't regret jumping on board with NW emitters. I have a CW XS I am debating whether or not I'm sending in for NW..
> I'm also torn about whether an Alpha is in my future lol..


Your X2/XS setup should be able to handle running at a little higher than needed output. If your using max power in groups your probably not going be too popular. Presets are programmable so just set them appropriately. If I only had 1 set of lightds it would be NW.
Mole


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

Just got my 2018 XS in the mail. Hope to get out tonight. I should be able to get those W/S/W >W/W/W comparison pics Mole.

It looks like the programming on the 2018 is slightly different than the Wired? On the 2018, in Dim and Low trail, only the outside emitters light up, and then all 3 fire in Med and High settings. On the Wired XS all 3 emitters light up in all 4 modes.

Can anyone confirm that this is correct? I just looked at it quickly in the daylight, so I can't compare actual brightness levels of the two.
TIA


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

arphaxhad said:


> Just got my 2018 XS in the mail. Hope to get out tonight. I should be able to get those W/S/W >W/W/W comparison pics Mole.
> 
> It looks like the programming on the 2018 is slightly different than the Wired? On the 2018, in Dim and Low trail, only the outside emitters light up, and then all 3 fire in Med and High settings. On the Wired XS all 3 emitters light up in all 4 modes.
> 
> ...


Wish I could help verify, just packed up the light head to ship to Jim for emitter swap to NW!


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks. You won't regret the swap. I love the NW. So much more definition to the trail and my night vision is much sharper than with the cool white. My buddy had Jim swap emitters on his Gemini Duo and bought a NW w
ired XS when he saw mine


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

arphaxhad said:


> Just got my 2018 XS in the mail. Hope to get out tonight. I should be able to get those W/S/W >W/W/W comparison pics Mole.
> 
> It looks like the programming on the 2018 is slightly different than the Wired? On the 2018, in Dim and Low trail, only the outside emitters light up, and then all 3 fire in Med and High settings. On the Wired XS all 3 emitters light up in all 4 modes.
> 
> ...


Just checked mine and all 3 emitters are operating in dim, low trail, and all the other modes. Probably should contact Action on this.
Mole


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks Mole! Just sent Jim an email. Couldn't do that with some Chinese clone seller! He's always been great


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

arphaxhad said:


> Thanks. You won't regret the swap. I love the NW. So much more definition to the trail and my night vision is much sharper than with the cool white. My buddy had Jim swap emitters on his Gemini Duo and bought a NW w
> ired XS when he saw mine


Yes, I have 2 X2 with NW already...


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I've had a little more time with the new XS and W/W Alpha optics so time for a post!

I have an older 2250 XS and other than a little more output, minor differences in programming, warmer emitter tint, and the wireless remote the lights a very similar. Programming and power are hardly noticeable, emitter tint and remote are the big improvements for me. Wireless remote continues to function flawlessly. This isn't just the best remote but the best mode switching device I've ever used. Attaches securely, nicely elevated buttons are glove friendly and have yet to miss a mode change. I did get a chance to use the light meter and DMM for a old XS/new XS/XP3/Theia (all my triples) comparison. Bounce test lux were all within 10% of each other (new XS was best) and as in the past the Gloworms had better throw (max lux +10/20% old/new XS). Current draw recordings were 3.1/3.52/3.52/3.75A for the old XS/XP3/new XS/Theia. 

Also still happy with the W/W optic for the Alpha/CX Gloworms! This was really needed for the Alpha to get a reasonable flood pattern for off road bar use because of its narrower focused emitters. Still surprised how much wider a beam it ended up with and curious how the pattern will look on a CX trail with xm-l emitters (comments or pictures would be welcome Gloworm). This optic basically completes the package for the Alpha, allowing it to work for most imaginable situations.
Mole


----------



## lightbulbjim (Mar 20, 2017)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> To programme the light, you hold down the button for 15 seconds when the light is on. The light will turn off then turn on again. When it has turned on the user can programme the light in the same way as was done with the older UI. Double click at the light level you want to change, then adjust the light level, then double clcik to save. The light can still be used in this 'programme area'. However, if the user wants to return to the more responsive UI they simply need to turn off the light then turn it on again.


Please put this in the programming manual on your website (linked from https://www.glowormlites.co.nz/support).

Sincerely,
New Alpha owner who just spent 20 minutes trying to figure out the double click timing to enter programming mode .


----------



## lightbulbjim (Mar 20, 2017)

lightbulbjim said:


> Please put this in the programming manual on your website (linked from https://www.glowormlites.co.nz/support).
> 
> Sincerely,
> New Alpha owner who just spent 20 minutes trying to figure out the double click timing to enter programming mode .


Doh! It is there, I just needed to RTFM a bit more carefully. Apologies, this post can be ignored...


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

lightbulbjim said:


> Doh! It is there, I just needed to RTFM a bit more carefully. Apologies, this post can be ignored...




My alpha arrived today. I spent 10 minutes trying to program it like I do my X1 before giving up and RTFM. Thats a loooooong press.


----------



## lightbulbjim (Mar 20, 2017)

Has anybody else noticed that the charging LED behaviour on their Alpha battery is inconsistent?

The manual states:

The indication flashes red until charge reaches 95%. It then changes to flashing green. At full charge the green LED will cease flashing and stay lit. If left the indicator will eventually turn off.​
When charging my battery the LED starts by flashing red. Then it will go out altogether. Then it might start flashing red again, sometimes fast, sometimes slow. After a while (and possibly after another period of no indication) it will flash green for a while and then switch off. I never see the steady green state.

Also from the manual:

When not in use or charging, the battery will emit a very quick green flash every ~5 sec. This indicates that the battery is at least 80% charged.​
I never see this either, despite the fact that during charging the LED flashes green to indicate that it's at least 95% charged.

The light itself works fine and the battery life is as advertised. It just seems to be the charging indicator that's a bit screwy. I have another light (different brand) which has had a similar problem from brand new - never indicates that it's fully charged but otherwise works as advertised.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Mine thinks it’s always in charge mode. They are sending a replacement.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I purchased a pair of the X2's and really like the lights themselves, but have experienced ongoing remote pairing/synchronizing issues. I can usually pair them upon power connection, but controlling both lights as a pair frequently ends there. Using the remote, I can intermittently (at best) control both lights together when paired on one button. Changing brightness up or down will often control one light and not both. Other times, they get out of sync and one will change intensity while the other will not. Click again, and they both change but now, one is brighter or dimmer than the other and they are not synced at the same intensity. I have to stop and power them off and start over. Sometimes this works and other times it does not. 

Do I have a known issue here? 

Suggestions anyone?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> I purchased a pair of the X2's and really like the lights themselves, but have experienced ongoing remote pairing/synchronizing issues. I can usually pair them upon power connection, but controlling both lights as a pair frequently ends there. Using the remote, I can intermittently (at best) control both lights together when paired on one button. Changing brightness up or down will often control one light and not both. Other times, they get out of sync and one will change intensity while the other will not. Click again, and they both change but now, one is brighter or dimmer than the other and they are not synced at the same intensity. I have to stop and power them off and start over. Sometimes this works and other times it does not.
> 
> Do I have a known issue here?
> 
> Suggestions anyone?


Hey Cleared2land

There are no known issues, but maybe get in touch with us @ [email protected] and we can go through what you're experiencing in more detail.

We'll be happy to help you out to make sure you are 100% happy with the product - whatever the course of action.

Drop us that email or even facebook messenger and we'll get you sorted!

https://www.facebook.com/glowormperformanceproducts/

Cheers!

Bruce


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks Bruce, I will do that.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Cleared2land said:


> I purchased a pair of the X2's and really like the lights themselves, but have experienced ongoing remote pairing/synchronizing issues. I can usually pair them upon power connection, but controlling both lights as a pair frequently ends there. Using the remote, I can intermittently (at best) control both lights together when paired on one button. Changing brightness up or down will often control one light and not both. Other times, they get out of sync and one will change intensity while the other will not. Click again, and they both change but now, one is brighter or dimmer than the other and they are not synced at the same intensity. I have to stop and power them off and start over. Sometimes this works and other times it does not.
> 
> Do I have a known issue here?
> 
> Suggestions anyone?


This has been my greatest fear when it comes to wireless remotes. Could be a battery issue inside the remote or perhaps a reception issue inside one of the lamps. Worst case scenario is as you described; One lamp changes mode while the other ( using one remote ) doesn't but then begins to function normally although both lamps now out of sync. Stuff like this happens with wireless stuff. That is why I would always use a separate remote for each lamp, especially if I was racing. Not that big of an issue if just doing a local ride. You can always manually match up the modes again. As long as it isn't an on-going issue ( happens over and over again ) I wouldn't let it bother me. I had pairing issues with my Gemini lights when I first got them but haven't had any issues since using them for the first couple rides.

Hmm...I wonder if these are using some sort of Blue tooth tech. If so you might want to turn off the BT on your phone while doing the pairing.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> This has been my greatest fear when it comes to wireless remotes. Could be a battery issue inside the remote or perhaps a reception issue inside one of the lamps. Worst case scenario is as you described; One lamp changes mode while the other ( using one remote ) doesn't but then begins to function normally although both lamps now out of sync. Stuff like this happens with wireless stuff.* That is why I would always use a separate remote for each lamp, especially if I was racing.* Not that big of an issue if just doing a local ride. You can always manually match up the modes again. As long as it isn't an on-going issue ( happens over and over again ) I wouldn't let it bother me. I had pairing issues with my Gemini lights when I first got them but haven't had any issues since using them for the first couple rides.
> 
> Hmm...I wonder if these are using some sort of Blue tooth tech. If so you might want to turn off the BT on your phone while doing the pairing.


You shouldn't have to use separate remote's with the 2 button Gloworm system if I understand the programming options correctly. I only own 1 XS with the new wireless remote so I havn't played around with the remote options yet but I'm pretty sure you can program the remote to operate different lightheads from each button which would be my preference (someone please correct me if I'm wrong on this). Luckily I've had excellent mode switching function using the Gloworm wireless on the XS (mostly helemt mounted). Good to hear Gemini remote works well, until I got the Gloworm I had pretty inconsistent performance from other lights I own with wireless remotes.
Mole


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

What do you guys think of the xs, the 3 led lamp. I have a friend who said I could buy his for 150. Seems ok but I've never seen it in action. Is it as bright as advertised. It's only been used a hand full of times literally.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

mb323323 said:


> What do you guys think of the xs, the 3 led lamp. I have a friend who said I could buy his for 150. Seems ok but I've never seen it in action. Is it as bright as advertised. It's only been used a hand full of times literally.


Well, since you said he is a friend just ask him if you can try it out. Depending on how you want to use it ( bars or helmet ) you might want to know if the emitters are cool white or NW. You also want to know what optics it is using. If you want to use on the helmet you might want to go 3 x spot optics. Not sure what optics come on a standard model. Not a big issue though because you can always switch out optics. Do make sure he has all the mounting accessories for both bars and helmet. Added plus if he has the newer bar mounting system.

Is there a reason why he want's to sell it?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mb323323 said:


> What do you guys think of the xs, the 3 led lamp. I have a friend who said I could buy his for 150. Seems ok but I've never seen it in action. Is it as bright as advertised. It's only been used a hand full of times literally.


How long He's owned the light would be a consideration for me. There have been a couple of minor but useful upgrades that may or may not be important to you (10% more output - with this much power not very noticeable, upgraded mounts - improved IMO but older mounts were excellent too, upgraded remote button - better feel and durability). Not sure when power was increased but later 2 upugrades came with the 2017 model. Battery condition would be my main consern. If it's a couple of yrs. old capacity will have diminished some even if well taken care of. If it's not been properly maintained even a yr. old battery can be trashed and replacement is over $100. Action-LED-Lights has 2017 models on sale for $221 which would have a unused battery + warranty and all the upgrades. Gloworm currently (tomorrow's last day) has a 25% off sale which would make the 2018 model about the same price and upgrades the remote from wired to wireless. Think that's about all the information I have that would help you make the decision that's right for you.
Mole

https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/gloworm-lights/products/2017-gloworm-xs-2500-lumen-light-set?variant=31981898066


----------



## Jim_bo (Jul 31, 2011)

I have the old wired XS2500. Is it possible to convert it to wireless for use with my X2/X2??


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Jim_bo said:


> I have the old wired XS2500. Is it possible to convert it to wireless for use with my X2/X2??


No, afraid not. There are changes to the housing for the wireless control board that would not allow that. You could buy the light head set without a battery or charger.


----------



## Jim_bo (Jul 31, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> No, afraid not. There are changes to the housing for the wireless control board that would not allow that. You could buy the light head set without a battery or charger.


I would do that if you guys had a trade-in program. But seems really pricey to me just to effectively do a wireless conversion.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Jim_bo said:


> I would do that if you guys had a trade-in program. But seems really pricey to me just to effectively do a wireless conversion.


I read a while back that Gloworm would eventually offer wireless upgrade kits for the Alpha for somewhere around $80 and doubtful an XS kit would have been any less and probably more (if they had made one). Considering that cost + shipping and what you could probably sell your old lighthead for the difference in cost would be minimal. If your XS is older than a 2017 model you'll also get the newer upgraded mounts and fresh optics and additional spares.
Mole


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> I read a while back that Gloworm would eventually offer wireless upgrade kits for the Alpha for somewhere around $80 and doubtful an XS kit would have been any less and probably more (if they had made one). Considering that cost + shipping and what you could probably sell your old lighthead for the difference in cost would be minimal. If your XS is older than a 2017 model you'll also get the newer upgraded mounts and fresh optics and additional spares.
> Mole


Thinking about it a little more, the only parts the wired and wireless XS have in common are the optics and bezel so it's really not practical to even think about an upgrade.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*New X2 Problem*

Geared up and heading out for a pre-dawn ride this morning and my X2 (1700) fails to operate by either remote or lamp switch.

Plug in fresh battery and button (switch) on lamp flashes red rapidly about 5 times and this continues to flash about every 5 seconds as long as battery is plugged in.

Nothing that I have tried to do can get the light to turn on. Any ideas?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> Geared up and heading out for a pre-dawn ride this morning and my X2 (1700) fails to operate by either remote or lamp switch.
> 
> Plug in fresh battery and button (switch) on lamp flashes red rapidly about 5 times and this continues to flash about every 5 seconds as long as battery is plugged in.
> 
> Nothing that I have tried to do can get the light to turn on. Any ideas?


Not sure exactly what all you have tried to do to fix the problem? Possible you have a bad charger and both batteries are really discharged.
Mole


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a pair of the X2's and the 4 cell 50WH batteries with the X-series Fuel Gauge Indicators and both are indicating fully charged. This was confirmed by a full operational test of the other X2 (using both batteries) through all lighting functions and brightness steps.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> I have a pair of the X2's and the 4 cell 50WH batteries with the X-series Fuel Gauge Indicators and both are indicating fully charged. This was confirmed by a full operational test of the other X2 (using both batteries) through all lighting functions and brightness steps.


Since the batteries are OK looks like it's a warranty situation and time to notify the seller. If you got it from Action-LED-Lights my experience has been a new lighthead will be sent to you immediately with a return label for the old unit. Problems suck but they make it as painless as possible. Let us know if you get any feedback on what the problem was.
Mole


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> Since the batteries are OK looks like it's a warranty situation and time to notify the seller. If you got it from Action-LED-Lights my experience has been a new lighthead will be sent to you immediately with a return label for the old unit. Problems suck but they make it as painless as possible. Let us know if you get any feedback on what the problem was.
> Mole


Hey

We had some communication with @cleared2land and as suspected his light was swapped out by Jim straight away. We don't have the exact diagnosis yet but from the desciption it sounds like a lighthead connection situation. There are 2 boards inside the X2/XS they are connected using pogo pins (spring loaded connecters). The flashing indicates that one board is not talking to the other. However this could be caused by anything, even as small as a faulty resistor.

Failures like this are very rare. But when we see them we investigate straight away.

Hopefully this helps.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## suspectsean (Apr 9, 2012)

will there be a labor day sale this year?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

We've been working hard on releasing a new Website - and here it is!!!!

www.glowormlites.co.nz

Has much more technical info on lights and optics with more to come.

Enjoy!


----------



## slyfink (Apr 15, 2004)

A couple of questions about the new X2. 

I like a spot with really good throw on my helmet. To see far in the distance, when riding fast. Ideally, it would throw farther than my bar light. Currently, I have an ITUO XP3 on my helmet, but could run it on the bars if needed.

1. would the spot/spot combination of the X2 throw farther than my ITUO XP3 if I put it on the bars?

2. is the light colour of the X2 compatible with the XP3?

Any input/thoughts are welcome... thanks!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

slyfink said:


> A couple of questions about the new X2.
> 
> I like a spot with really good throw on my helmet. To see far in the distance, when riding fast. Ideally, it would throw farther than my bar light. Currently, I have an ITUO XP3 on my helmet, but could run it on the bars if needed.
> 
> 1. would the spot/spot combination of the X2 throw farther than my ITUO XP3 if I put it on the bars?


Depends on the optics you have in your XP3 and how the light is aimed. With the stock spot optics that came with your XP3 it will it will have a higher max. lux. number (throw measurement) than the latest GW X2 but not by a lot. Use of wider angle optics or aiming the light down will reduce throw but also increase foreground light which can reduce your overall preceived visability depending on how glare sensitive you are.



> 2. is the light colour of the X2 compatible with the XP3?


If you buy any Gloworm from Action-LED-Lights on request they will swap out the daylight tint emitters that come stock for neutral white ones (for a small charge) that are a close match to what comes with the Ituo lights.
Mole


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi there. It's been a long time. I backed the original gloworms when they were first released back in January 2012. Both of them suffered from cable fatigue. Then I took Gloworm's subsidised upgrade opportunity to get a pair of newer, larger X2s.

I subsequently managed to fix the two original units and replaced the wiring, back when I was into soldering things rather than buying new stuff.

Unfortunately, all three second edition units suffered a similar but distinct deaths over the next few years: A button breakage, a Y joint failure, a lamp-head proximity wire failure...

Basically although the lamp head is still in A1 condition, apart from some scratches and dents, the wiring has let them all down, repeatedly.

I managed to rewire them one by one and replace the broken button with a more sturdy one, but two of them have since become intermittent once more (again, a break somewhere within the cable) and one no longer lights at all (maybe a complete break in the power cable?)

To cut a long story medium, I'm wondering if you (Gloworm) have managed to address the issue of flimsy cable/buttons in your newest iterations and if you could send me a brace of replacement charge/button Y cables so that I could fix them again. (Of course, willing to pay). You probably don't even have any stock left after such a long time...

p.s. I'm amazed that the 4 cell battery still lasts for hours even after weekly use over the last 5 years... Hulk level stamina!

-- I'm located in Tokyo, so sending to Action LED is probably not feasible, cost wise.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Great job on the new Gloworm website!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey! Thanks @Cleared2land

Its taken a few months and expect a wee bit more info on optic selection and beam patterns in the near future.....videos/static images!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

GraXXoR said:


> Hi there. It's been a long time. I backed the original gloworms when they were first released back in January 2012. Both of them suffered from cable fatigue. Then I took Gloworm's subsidised upgrade opportunity to get a pair of newer, larger X2s.
> 
> I subsequently managed to fix the two original units and replaced the wiring, back when I was into soldering things rather than buying new stuff.
> 
> ...


Hey GraXXoR! Thanks for the message. Yes we identified the cables as an area where we needed some improvement. We worked tirelessly sourcing and testing different options and finally came up with version that appears on the 2018 Light Models.

You'll also notice the obvious addition of the Wireless button - this was introduced to remove the part of the cable that was potentially not as strong as the rest of the cable harness.

The new cables have been tested extensively and are supported by the new rubber grommet. The combination of the two provide a solution we are extremely happy about.

We have in stock new y-cables with improvd buttons and y-junctions that include the new high flex cable. Flick me an email [email protected] with details of what light units you have etc with a shipping address and we can definitley arrange something.

Hear from you soon!

Bruce/Vag


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey GraXXoR! Thanks for the message. Yes we identified the cables as an area where we needed some improvement. We worked tirelessly sourcing and testing different options and finally came up with version that appears on the 2018 Light Models.
> 
> You'll also notice the obvious addition of the Wireless button - this was introduced to remove the part of the cable that was potentially not as strong as the rest of the cable harness.
> 
> ...


Smashing news and incredibly quick response! Let me dig out those lights (haven't used them in a long while) and see what the current situation is.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey All

Well, we've been keeping our lips tight about this one for a while. But, finally, after a lot of testing and tweaking we can leak out some info on the new Gloworm XSV (excessive). 

Utilising the 3 x Cree XHP 50.2, we have created an small form factor 3400 lumen lamp that is only slighltly larger than the XS but with 36% more output.

The XHP LED allows us to run the light at very low but efficient currents, meaning that when operating at 2500 lumens it is far more efficient that the XS at the same output.

We'll follow up soon with some more specifics (price, weight, beamshots etc) but for now feel free to ask questions - we'll try to answer them!

Cheers

Bruce and Vag


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey All
> 
> Well, we've been keeping our lips tight about this one for a while. But, finally, after a lot of testing and tweaking we can leak out some info on the new Gloworm XSV (excessive).
> 
> ...


Sounds great! Extra lumens are always nice but extra runtime and a more thermally efficient light are far more useful to me at this output level. Curious to what degree the efficiency is improved @ the 2500 lumen level? Also will current optics work with these emitters and if not will we have a selection similar to what's currently available for your other lights? Looking forward to specs. + beamshots.
Mole


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> Sounds great! Extra lumens are always nice but extra runtime and a more thermally efficient light are far more useful to me at this output level. Curious to what degree the efficiency is improved @ the 2500 lumen level? Also will current optics work with these emitters and if not will we have a selection similar to what's currently available for your other lights? Looking forward to specs. + beamshots.
> Mole


Have you seen this? Cree Product Characterization Tool

One thing to keep in mind is all the XHP.2 series leds have poor colour distribution across the beam. It can be corrected by doing some colour mixing in an optic or orange peeling a reflector but that decreases efficiency a bit.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

It will be very interesting to see what Gloworm has come up with. 

One thing I found with the first generation XHP emitter was that it took a 35mm or larger optic or reflector to get a nice beam. The large die size did not play well with 20mm optics. Too much light in the foreground and too little throw.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> The XHP LED allows us to run the light at very low but efficient currents, meaning that when operating at 2500 lumens it is far more efficient that the XS at the same output.


Great news. Can we get logarithmic steps in brightness to cover the range better? And a really low low?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> Sounds great! Extra lumens are always nice but extra runtime and a more thermally efficient light are far more useful to me at this output level. Curious to what degree the efficiency is improved @ the 2500 lumen level? Also will current optics work with these emitters and if not will we have a selection similar to what's currently available for your other lights? Looking forward to specs. + beamshots.
> Mole


Appx (very appx) you're looking at about 14% (22W vs 19W) more efficient at 2500 lumens. Regards the optics, we made them about 5% larger to get the most out of the LED in relation to the size of the light. We will have a similar selection of optics for this model.

Its worth noting that this light was designed with the purpose of being a bar light with massive spread compared to the other options in the range. The XHPs paired with a small optic gave us the beam we were aiming for which put light out slightly further than the distance of the stock X2. The beam is very even right across the spectrum with not too much light being lost on the ground just in front of the bike.

We're working on some beam shots over the coming couple of weeks......


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

znomit said:


> Great news. Can we get logarithmic steps in brightness to cover the range better? And a really low low?


We've been working on a very low low using PWM due to limitations of the boost driver. Works very well!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Vancbiker said:


> It will be very interesting to see what Gloworm has come up with.
> 
> One thing I found with the first generation XHP emitter was that it took a 35mm or larger optic or reflector to get a nice beam. The large die size did not play well with 20mm optics. Too much light in the foreground and too little throw.


The beam we were aiming for has been designed for the bar and with width in mind - hence why we've chosen the XHP50.2. The beam we have actually looks very nice.

We did some testing with the XHP50 and the beam was completely different and not 'pretty' at all.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

arc said:


> Have you seen this? Cree Product Characterization Tool
> 
> One thing to keep in mind is all the XHP.2 series leds have poor colour distribution across the beam. It can be corrected by doing some colour mixing in an optic or orange peeling a reflector but that decreases efficiency a bit.


Thanks for the link. Nice tool!
Mole


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Any details yet on XSV availability date, cost, and assuming it will have the same wireless compatibility as the XS and X2?

Edit: Decided to order the XS and X2 wireless combo with neutral white. That will be more than enough light for me!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

isleblue65 said:


> Any details yet on XSV availability date, cost, and assuming it will have the same wireless compatibility as the XS and X2?
> 
> Edit: Decided to order the XS and X2 wireless combo with neutral white. That will be more than enough light for me!


Good choice!

THe XSV pricing is still to be finalised but should be ready to order by the end of November.

Will follow up soon with some beam shots!


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

isleblue65 said:


> Any details yet on XSV availability date, cost, and assuming it will have the same wireless compatibility as the XS and X2?
> 
> Edit: Decided to order the XS and X2 wireless combo with neutral white. That will be more than enough light for me!


Sweet!


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm charging my GW batteries for the first time. Are there supposed to be charging indication lights? The outlets are working, but there are no lights on the charger or batteries. What are the indicators that the batteries are charged?

Edit: I located online instructions. Only CX shows battery indicator while charging. XS and X2 need to be plugged into a light head and the light head turned on to indicate state of charge.

Thanks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

isleblue65 said:


> I'm charging my GW batteries for the first time. Are there supposed to be charging indication lights? The outlets are working, but there are no lights on the charger or batteries. What are the indicators that the batteries are charged?
> 
> Edit: I located online instructions. Only CX shows battery indicator while charging. XS and X2 need to be plugged into a light head and the light head turned on to indicate state of charge.
> 
> ...


Hey There - there should be indicator lights whilst charging. However once fully charged the fuel gauge will no longer indicate.

I suspect that is what has happened here - you've left them chargin and come back to check the state of charge and they are not indicating anything?

Please let us know otherwise you may be experiecneing some sort of strange behaviour!

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey There - there should be indicator lights whilst charging. However once fully charged the fuel gauge will no longer indicate.
> 
> I suspect that is what has happened here - you've left them chargin and come back to check the state of charge and they are not indicating anything?
> 
> ...


Hi Bruce,
Yes, there is now an indicator while charging! My batteries must have arrived to me fully charged because out of the box, I plugged them in and there was nothing. That was confusing to me.

The other thing that was confusing is in the instructions.

This indicates that X series lights show charging indication lights:










The next instructions I found online, at least as I read it, indicated that only the CX shows indication when being charged.










So all seems to be good and working properly. Best of all, the lights were terrific on my first night ride with them last night!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

isleblue65 said:


> Hi Bruce,
> Yes, there is now an indicator while charging! My batteries must have arrived to me fully charged because out of the box, I plugged them in and there was nothing. That was confusing to me.
> 
> The other thing that was confusing is in the instructions.
> ...


Yes Bruce,
If there is a weak link with Gloworm it is the conflicting and not up to date instructions and instructional videos. This criticism is only meant to be constructive, I'm sure it is a time consuming task to update that stuff but it truly needs it to help us Gloworm owners.
Otherwise I love my lights from Gloworm!


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Edit: Bruce called me and explained to me how to enter programming mode. I was holding the power button when the light was off, which caused the light to reset to factory defaults (10 off/on flashes). I should have first turned on the light and then held the button to enter programming mode. When He walked me through this on the phone, everything worked perfectly.

Thanks for the great personalized customer service Bruce!

Here's my original message:

I'm very impressed with my Gloworm XS and X2 after two rides so far! Great quality lights that change the game for me in terms of visibility and riding confidence at night.

I would like to also see more clear instructions, which would only enhance ownership of the excellent product.

Are there a different or updated instructions for programming 2018 X series lights than what I'm finding here?










Unless I'm doing something wrong (which is definitely a possibility), following these instructions, a 20 second button hold results in the light flashing off and on 10 times, and it does not go into programming mode. Following the flashing lights, If you quickly press the button twice, it just turns on and goes to the second brightness level. If you press twice at that point, it goes to the brightest and then the lowest level. It is clearly not in program mode. I've tried this sequence while paired with the wireless remote and not, but only using the button on the light head. I even tried the fast double click while the 10 flashes were occurring, and I varied the speed of my double clicks.

I can't figure out how to get it to program mode. The same behavior happens in both X2 and XS.

I find the brightness on the X2 between low and mid to be slightly too far apart, and want to lower the mid level a bit.

Thanks,

Craig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

Does Gloworm offer/use neutral white LEDs or do you have to order through Action LED to get them this way?


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

tedsti said:


> Does Gloworm offer/use neutral white LEDs or do you have to order through Action LED to get them this way?


Only through Action, Gloworm does not offer NW.


----------



## CopeIt (Jul 16, 2018)

I would love to hear feedback from gloworm on why not considering the night riding community seems to overwhelming prefer nw. Why not make nw the default?


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

CopeIt said:


> I would love to hear feedback from gloworm on why not considering the night riding community seems to overwhelming prefer nw. Why not make nw the default?


I was told, in so many words, by Gloworm, that they didn't feel it was necessary to change out the emitters. Hopefully Bruce will chime in with a better explanation than I have.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

MrGT said:


> I was told, in so many words, by Gloworm, that they didn't feel it was necessary to change out the emitters. Hopefully Bruce will chime in with a better explanation than I have.


Hey Guys - hopefully this will go some way in letting you know why we haven't turned to NW as standard.

We have been approached only a few times to ask for neutral white - probably due to the fact that Jim offers such a good service.

The question above has also been asked - why don't we just offer NW as standard?

CopeIt has stated that he beleives the riding community overwhelmingly prefer NW. I think this statement is true when referring to the MTBR community but not the mountain community as a whole.

Our lights are marketed to everyone from beginner riders to advanced and very knowledgable cyclists. With a majority of our sales being through distribution channels and local bike shops and not online.

One of the issues with marketing a light with NW LEDs is that at the same lumen output in a cooler colour temp looks less bright. Now I know that brightness is not everything, but when you are selling to the wider market, to those who compare like with like, they look for the brightest and not really the lights that may perform better (in the opinion of some).

So when making a product that is sold to the wider market we have to look at it from a sales/marketing point of view (it is a commercial product after all). So we have taken the decision at this stage to remain with the current colour temp as it is what is understood by a majority of our customers/potential customers and therefore what forms a majority of our sales.

Now, this doesnt mean it is off the table. As I do beleive if we could somehow educate the masses to show them that NW somehow has an advantage over cooler colours, then we may have something and may even be able to treat it as a competitive advantage. But until we come up with that strategy we will continue to run with the status quo.

I hope that helps?

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## CopeIt (Jul 16, 2018)

Thanks Bruce. The answer is what I suspected. Really appreciate the direct response... Makes the decision to buy gloworm easy.


Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey Guys - hopefully this will go some way in letting you know why we haven't turned to NW as standard.
> 
> We have been approached only a few times to ask for neutral white - probably due to the fact that Jim offers such a good service.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

CopeIt said:


> Thanks Bruce. The answer is what I suspected. Really appreciate the direct response... Makes the decision to buy gloworm easy.


Thanks for the vote of confidence. It does mean a lot :thumbsup:


----------



## Samo831 (Jan 19, 2015)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> One of the issues with marketing a light with NW LEDs is that at the same lumen output in a cooler colour temp looks less bright.
> 
> Bruce


Is this correct or should it be the opposite - the same lumen output in a WARMER colour temp looks less bright?? Or maybe I have it backwards?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Samo831 said:


> Is this correct or should it be the opposite - the same lumen output in a WARMER colour temp looks less bright?? Or maybe I have it backwards?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you're right. The warm NW LEDs look less bright but show contrast and shadows much more distinctly, and are easier on the eyes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Can the 25% discount be used for the purchase of one of the 2017's found that are listed at 199 sale price? Thx


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Samo831 said:


> Is this correct or should it be the opposite - the same lumen output in a WARMER colour temp looks less bright?? Or maybe I have it backwards?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is always confusing. A higher color Temperature (6500K) is a cooler color. A warm white color is a lower color temperature (4000K) I always have to stop and think before talking about the color of light.

I've been doing some research on light spectrums lately for my other hobby of growing aquatic plants. We think of white light as having the full spectrum in it. But LED light at 6500K has a lot of blue in it and very little green and a low amount of red. When you're in the woods a lot of what's around you is green or brown (brown has a lot of red) So those colors tend to look grey or black. Neutral white has much more green and red so those colors stand out more and you see more detail.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

OK, Gloworm has a 25% off Black Friday sale going and in turn Action-LED-Lights also has the same deal:thumbsup: and I'm ordering a new light! No it's not the XSV although that looks like an great bar light. New CX is what I'm adding to the collection. CX always looked interesting to me in the past but couldn't decide between the trail and urban and having been super impressed with my Alpha my dream CX would have been the Urban's XPG-3's with the 1200 lumen output of my Alpha and the larger battery of the Trail which is exactly what the new CX is. Only $5 more than the old Urban + 25% off, I didn't have to think too hard on this. Old Urban/Trail are on sale now for $79/$99 from Action (not sure if 25% off applies to these prices) but I'm getting the one I want (2019). Would have been nice if it had the wireless remote too but hopefully it will be a retrofitable option in the future. Runtimes should be great on this light + you can usb charge while in operation for really long rides. 
Mole


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> OK, Gloworm has a 25% off Black Friday sale going and in turn Action-LED-Lights also has the same deal:thumbsup: and I'm ordering a new light! No it's not the XSV although that looks like an great bar light. New CX is what I'm adding to the collection. CX always looked interesting to me in the past but couldn't decide between the trail and urban and having been super impressed with my Alpha my dream CX would have been the Urban's XPG-3's with the 1200 lumen output of my Alpha and the larger battery of the Trail which is exactly what the new CX is. Only $5 more than the old Urban + 25% off, I didn't have to think too hard on this. Old Urban/Trail are on sale now for $79/$99 from Action (not sure if 25% off applies to these prices) but I'm getting the one I want (2019). Would have been nice if it had the wireless remote too but hopefully it will be a retrofitable option in the future. Runtimes should be great on this light + you can usb charge while in operation for really long rides.
> Mole


XSV is pricey yikes! Any option for NW on the new CX?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

MrGT said:


> XSV is pricey yikes! Any option for NW on the new CX?


Jim did the NW conversion on my Alpha so my assumption is the same is possible with the new CX. Guess I can't order till I contact Jim though.
Mole


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> Jim did the NW conversion on my Alpha so my assumption is the same is possible with the new CX. Guess I can't order till I contact Jim though.
> Mole


No option at purchase which had me wondering.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

MrGT said:


> No option at purchase which had me wondering.


Yes, we can change the new CX to Neutral White. 
I've just added in that option.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

MrGT said:


> XSV is pricey yikes! Any option for NW on the new CX?


Yes, but you can pre-order with the Blackfriday18 25% discount.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> Jim did the NW conversion on my Alpha so my assumption is the same is possible with the new CX. Mole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very tempting.... Jim, if you're selling many lights in Folsom/Roseville/Granite Bay, CA it's because they were blown away by my 2014 Gloworm X2/XS combo!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> Yes, we can change the new CX to Neutral White.
> I've just added in that option.


Thanks Jim! Will put the order in tomorrow morning.

I also have a couple of questions. I was trying to help another member in another thread find a light for a 24 hr. race but he stipulated he didn't want any internet only lights just ones he could get in a bike shop. Even though Gloworm's would normally be something I would recommend I didn't because I never see them in shops. Thinking about it there's not any reason any LBS couldn't sell Gloworms is there or are there some shops that already do and I just don't know about them? It's also been a long time since I've seen anything new tested on your beam comparison page, are you not doing that anymore?
Mole


----------



## 2ac (Oct 25, 2018)

I’m wanting to preorder the XSV but the discount code isn’t working for me.

Also, can a big step down in output be expected when choosing NW? I’d like the neutral option, but I’ll stick with white light, if it means keeping a few hundred more lumens.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

2ac said:


> I'm wanting to preorder the XSV but the discount code isn't working for me.


Looks like there's a glitch or two in the system. I tried to order a new CX and when I selected the neutral white option the "add to cart" button changed to "sold out" and wouldn't allow me to select the item. I didn't get to try the discount code but am sure these problems will be quickly fixed. 
Mole

***Was looking at the email I got and is clearly shows discount doesn't start till tomorrow. Black Friday Sale doesn't start till Black Friday, makes sense:idea:***


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> Looks like there's a glitch or two in the system. I tried to order a new CX and when I selected the neutral white option the "add to cart" button changed to "sold out" and wouldn't allow me to select the item. I didn't get to try the discount code but am sure these problems will be quickly fixed.
> Mole
> 
> ***Was looking at the email I got and is clearly shows discount doesn't start till tomorrow. Black Friday Sale doesn't start till Black Friday, makes sense:idea:***


MRMOLE, My mistake on the out of stock. It should work now.
You can use the code BLACKFRIDAYVIP if you want to order today.

For your friend asking about local shops. The number of shops carrying Gloworm light is growing all the time. If his favorite shop doesn't have them they can contact glowormlites.us to get signed up.

About the beam shot test. We moved our warehouse last year and lost the space for beam testing. (plus we've been extra busy) I might just have to set up outdoors at night to get some of the new lights tested once the XSV arrives.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

2ac said:


> I'm wanting to preorder the XSV but the discount code isn't working for me.
> 
> Also, can a big step down in output be expected when choosing NW? I'd like the neutral option, but I'll stick with white light, if it means keeping a few hundred more lumens.


I just checked the CREE spec sheet and depending on which part number we can actually get here in the US there will be little or no drop in lumens for neutral white (though the perceived brightness is usually less)


----------



## 2ac (Oct 25, 2018)

Thanks for the response fellas, and I got excited and missed the discount timeframe! But thank you for the alternative code:thumbsup:


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> MRMOLE, My mistake on the out of stock. It should work now.
> You can use the code BLACKFRIDAYVIP if you want to order today.
> 
> For your friend asking about local shops. The number of shops carrying Gloworm light is growing all the time. If his favorite shop doesn't have them they can contact glowormlites.us to get signed up.
> ...


Thanks Jim. Useful information for future use. I've been doing a lot of self-contained testing lately so quite excited about the new CX.
Mole


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

2ac said:


> Thanks for the response fellas, and I got excited and missed the discount timeframe! But thank you for the alternative code:thumbsup:


Missed the discount timeframe? It's Nov. 23-26 correct?


----------



## 2ac (Oct 25, 2018)

MrGT said:


> Missed the discount timeframe? It's Nov. 23-26 correct?


Yes, I meant I misread, or basically didn't read that part of the email.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

2ac said:


> Yes, I meant I misread, or basically didn't read that part of the email.


Ahh lol. It is exciting news. Love Gloworm products...


----------



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

I just got my Gloworm X2 and XS from Action LED and had the NW upgrade and the 25% off. Holy BALLS does the NW make a difference compared to my old blueish LEDs. It was like going from black and white to color out in the woods.


----------



## 2ac (Oct 25, 2018)

I’d normally want the NW, but if I’m understanding it right, the new XSV is designed around the new Cree XHP-50.2 LED emitters. I wonder if changing to NW wouldn’t be the best idea...?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

2ac said:


> I'd normally want the NW, but if I'm understanding it right, the new XSV is designed around the new Cree XHP-50.2 LED emitters. I wonder if changing to NW wouldn't be the best idea...?


Depends on what version of the emitter Gloworm will use. That emitter is available in a wide range. As cool as 7000k which is very much on the bluish end of the chromaticity scale. The 5000k which is on the cooler end of NW is the highest output version. A 3C in that emitter would be a really good choice.


----------



## 2ac (Oct 25, 2018)

Vancbiker said:


> Depends on what version of the emitter Gloworm will use. That emitter is available in a wide range. As cool as 7000k which is very much on the bluish end of the chromaticity scale. The 5000k which is on the cooler end of NW is the highest output version. A 3C in that emitter would be a really good choice.


I'm thinking the fail safe way for today is grab the daylight at 25% off, as I can always have the led changed out once it's been sorted.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

tedsti said:


> I just got my Gloworm X2 and XS from Action LED and had the NW upgrade and the 25% off. Holy BALLS does the NW make a difference compared to my old blueish LEDs. It was like going from black and white to color out in the woods.


Have the same, totally agree, much more true to life color. In snow it is even more pronounced without that blue glare.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

tedsti said:


> I just got my Gloworm X2 and XS from Action LED and had the NW upgrade and the 25% off. Holy BALLS does the NW make a difference compared to my old blueish LEDs. It was like going from black and white to color out in the woods.


Agree. Also I run about one stop lower in brightness with NW, can do a 2-2.5hr ride with 2 cell battery pack.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

All the info in this read has been great for helping me decide what to get, thank everyone and especially Mole.

I do a year-round weekly nightride with a pretty quick group. I had a Yinding on the helmet and an Amazon cheapie on the bars. I've had a few other lights over the years, notably a Lupine Piko. When the Yinding gave up the ghost, I opted for an X2 from Action-LED. I got it with CW because no one in the group I ride with has NW.

Very happy with the X2. I'm not super-picky about lights, but the improvement from the Yinding is quite noticeable. The wireless remote is easy and reliable (although I haven't tried it in the cold yet) and the 2-cell battery gets me through my ~2-hr rides.

Beware: the remote attaches with a standard band, and mine came off while driving with my bike on a rack. Lucky for me Action-LED sells replacement remotes.

I jumped on the current black friday 25% discount to pick up an Alpha kit for the bars, which I plan to run w/w. Should be a nice upgrade too.

My experience with Action-LED has been positive, too--consistently quick, helpful responses anytime anything has come up.

Anyhow, figured I'd post my good experience as another data point for others thinking about what and where to buy.


----------



## montananate (Jan 21, 2009)

OldManBike said:


> All the info in this read has been great for helping me decide what to get, thank everyone and especially Mole.
> 
> I do a year-round weekly nightride with a pretty quick group. I had a Yinding on the helmet and an Amazon cheapie on the bars. I've had a few other lights over the years, notably a Lupine Piko. When the Yinding gave up the ghost, I opted for an X2 from Action-LED. I got it with CW because no one in the group I ride with has NW.
> 
> ...


How do you like the Lupine Piko compared to the X2? Specifically size and weight? The X2 has been an awesome bike light, but I'm looking for something lighter but still powerful for trail running.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

patski said:


> Agree. Also I run about one stop lower in brightness with NW, can do a 2-2.5hr ride with 2 cell battery pack.


That's what I do. The flexibility with programming is amazing with Gloworm.


----------



## DAK656 (Jan 11, 2013)

Question with the X series... when the battery gets low, does the light automatically switch out of the high output modes? IE, out riding last night, near end of battery. Normally on my X2, I have three levels available in Trail mode. When the battery is low, I only get two levels, the third “click” doesn’t change the light. Three clicks, two levels.

When I swap to a fresh battery, this behavior goes back to “normal” - three clicks, three levels.

I assume this is normal? Just making sure.

PS... the lights are awesome. Love them.


----------



## NotAnotherClimb (Dec 16, 2014)

DAK656 said:


> Question with the X series... when the battery gets low, does the light automatically switch out of the high output modes? IE, out riding last night, near end of battery. Normally on my X2, I have three levels available in Trail mode. When the battery is low, I only get two levels, the third "click" doesn't change the light. Three clicks, two levels.
> 
> When I swap to a fresh battery, this behavior goes back to "normal" - three clicks, three levels.
> 
> ...


Yes, my X2 does the same.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

>


CX on its way :thumbsup:. Excited and a little nervous too. Previous CX trail is one of the few Gloworm lights I've seen meh reviews on. 2019 changes were things I would have wished for and if it ends up being a self-contained Alpha I'll be happy with it. We'll find out soon!
Mole


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

NotAnotherClimb said:


> Yes, my X2 does the same.


This morning was the first time my X2 battery power went down enough to also observe this behavior. I also see that when the battery is low when turning the light on, it initially flashes low to medium for several seconds. That's a great feature to alert you that the battery is very low!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> CX on its way :thumbsup:. Excited and a little nervous too. Previous CX trail is one of the few Gloworm lights I've seen meh reviews on. 2019 changes were things I would have wished for and if it ends up being a self-contained Alpha I'll be happy with it. We'll find out soon!
> Mole


Sweet Mole,
I have the Alpha NW with 2 cell on its way. Ordered the car charger as well for those on the go charging scenarios.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

MrGT said:


> Sweet Mole,
> I have the Alpha NW with 2 cell on its way. Ordered the car charger as well for those on the go charging scenarios.


Prepare to be shocked how quickly the batteries charge after a ride. Even after having the light for a while it still feels unnatural.
Mole


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

Got my X2 Adventure yesterday, what a sweet light. My only gripe is that it's a huge PITA to get it into Program Mode! 

Turned on the light, went to the middle setting to adjust it, double click the button and nothing. Been trying all morning, was able to somehow setup the low mode but can't seem to get it back into program mode for the middle brightness. Ugh.

Edit: Called Action and spoke to Jim. I was apparently looking at the wrong set of directions. He got me straightened out and I was able to program the middle setting to my needs. Thanks Jim!!

For anyone wondering or having some issues getting into Program Mode, this is how you do it:

1) Turn the light on.
2) Hold down the button for 20 seconds, the light will turn off then back on.
3) Get to the level to be programmed, then double click the button. You should see 2 quick flashes of the light indicating it's ready to be programmed.
4) Set the brightness level. Single click increases the brightness by 10%, holding down the button decreases the brightness by 10%.
5) Double click the button to set brightness, it will flash twice to indicate it's set.
6) Turn off the light as normal, 5 second hold of the button.

That should be it.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

chadbrochills said:


> Got my X2 Adventure yesterday, what a sweet light. My only gripe is that it's a huge PITA to get it into Program Mode!
> 
> Turned on the light, went to the middle setting to adjust it, double click the button and nothing. Been trying all morning, was able to somehow setup the low mode but can't seem to get it back into program mode for the middle brightness. Ugh.
> 
> ...


Hey Chad

Thanks for your feedback on this. Our previous user interface was criticised heavily for being able to access program mode accidently. We changed it recently to the process you mentioned above. Honestly we have only had two occasions when users have provided negative feedback. Just so you know the history!

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey Chad
> 
> Thanks for your feedback on this. Our previous user interface was criticised heavily for being able to access program mode accidently. We changed it recently to the process you mentioned above. Honestly we have only had two occasions when users have provided negative feedback. Just so you know the history!
> 
> ...


No worries Bruce! It's actually a simple process once. I totally understand changing it around if people were mistakenly entering into program mode.

BTW, this light is freaking awesome! So bright that I was riding at the medium brightness most of the night lol. Love it.

Curious, you guys going to have the travel cases back in stock anytime soon?


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

I agree, the X2 and XS are amazing. I’ve been running them on low for the whole climbing portion of my rides, and this morning I realized that I can easily program my X2 helmet light to run a lower power on the lowest setting. It’s still super bright! That’s the beauty of the programmability. 

The wireless remote is beautiful as well. This morning as I was flying down a rocky technical section of the trail, I wanted more light. Being able to keep both hands tightly on the bars while changing my helmet and bar light brightness independently with one finger is really great! Before the Gloworm lights, I had to carefully decide my light settings at the top because there was no possibility of making adjustments without stopping or slowing way down on rocky sections. 

Natural white is so so nice as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

CX finally arrived today while I was out riding. I just got a chance to open the box and turn it on. All I can say so far is nice looking light, wow it sure comes with a lot of extra stuff, and the top mouinted mode button has a very nice light action and positive feel to it so first :thumbsup: for the button. Much more to follow!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*CX first ride*



First ride was educational. I ran the light with the double spot optic which provided excellent throw and a fairly narrow beam (just like my Alpha). As I mentioned in the last post the mode button is an awesome 1 finger to operate affair (nice feature that makes the light a joy to operate). Mounts I'm not sure about yet. I'd read other reviews on previous CX models that mentioned the Garmin style mount lacked stability which I agree with. Gopro adapter works much better but need to get a good rough mtn. ride in before I make my mind up. Normally I really like the Gloworm mounts and I didn't have any trouble on the ride but I'm concerned the weight of the light might be pushing the limit of what the mount can handle "gracefully".

Now for the educational part. Was surprised/disappointed how quickly the battery life indicator changed colors as long runtimes were what I expected the standout feature of this light would be. I actually had to cut my ride short and ended up doing the last couple of miles with a flashing red indicator, WTF. I had plugged the light into the charger the previous night and it showed a green light which I assumed meant it was fully charged (wrong!). I've owned several Gloworm lights (but never a Gloworm battery) so figured I didn't need to read the operating instructions (wrong again). After looking up the charging instructions I now realize the green indicator only meant it was more than 40% charged and will flash green when fully charged. Operator error strikes again, lesson learned. Next time I go out will be doing actual testing of battery capacity not my lack of good judgement! Also want to get some light meter reading off the CX though expect them to mirror the readings of my Alpha (which is a good thing).
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*CX - 2nd ride*


Last night's ride with the CX was one of my weekday after dinner rides that totals 34 mi. of pretty much all paved MUP. Charging the battery correctly gave me more expected results as there was no change in the battery indicator light for the whole ride and charging afterwards still showed battery charge level in the 40-99% range. I also reset the presets from the default of 30/60/100 to 40/70/100 to allow a little more usage of the lowest setting. That worked for the S/S optic I'm currently running but may require another adjustment when I switch to the S/W which I think will be more useful for how I plan on using this light. I also have owned a Alpha for a while so am familiar with how these optic work. S/S would be my choice for helmet use or fast road riding but has more throw than I need typically and the additional beam width of the S/W will be more useful/comfortable for side street/MUP use. Any off road use would only be done with the W/W optic. Time will tell but looks like this is going to be a very nice self-contained light especially for those who use their lights frequently and for longer periods of time. More to come!
Mole


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> Last night's ride with the CX was one of my weekday after dinner rides that totals 34 mi. of pretty much all paved MUP. Charging the battery correctly gave me more expected results as there was no change in the battery indicator light for the whole ride and charging afterwards still showed battery charge level in the 40-99% range. I also reset the presets from the default of 30/60/100 to 40/70/100 to allow a little more usage of the lowest setting. That worked for the S/S optic I'm currently running but may require another adjustment when I switch to the S/W which I think will be more useful for how I plan on using this light. I also have owned a Alpha for a while so am familiar with how these optic work. S/S would be my choice for helmet use or fast road riding but has more throw than I need typically and the additional beam width of the S/W will be more useful/comfortable for side street/MUP use. Any off road use would only be done with the W/W optic. Time will tell but looks like this is going to be a very nice self-contained light especially for those who use their lights frequently and for longer periods of time. More to come!
> Mole


Hey Mole

Thanks for the updates on how you are using our products, the pros and cons in your eyes. Its all very valuable info.

Thumbs up!

Bruce


----------



## CopeIt (Jul 16, 2018)

Sad day. Finally got to use my lights for the first time. Loaned one to my friend so we could both go out. He promptly wrecked and severely scraped up the housing on some rocks. Pretty bad over the bars wreck scraping the light down a rock ledge.

Light still functions flawlessly but looks pretty rough. Disappointed to have happen before I even used it myself but an opportunity to upgrade to a bigger light. Pretty amazing the light is still functioning!


----------



## nmxtrdr (Sep 30, 2008)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey Mole
> 
> Thanks for the updates on how you are using our products, the pros and cons in your eyes. Its all very valuable info.
> 
> ...


More user feedback here. I have an Alpha for helmet use off road, and really dig everything about that light, with the exception of lens choice. The spots are too spotty, and the wides are too compressed top to bottom for helmet use IME. I've tried all three, S/S, S/W, and W/W, but none have the smoothness and coverage of the Flood lens offered on the X1 and X2.

Any chance you'll offer a Flood lens option for the Alpha?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I finally got a chance to get some light meter testing done on the CX. Timing worked out well as "wetestlights.com" added tests on the similar rated Bontrager Ion 1300 and Nightrider Lumina 1200. I also ran the tests side by side with my Wiz20 but for any future reference I make to that light you need to take into account it is a 2 yr. old light with original batteries. So as shown on the chart below the CX was able to maintain 1000+ lumens for the first 2 hrs., faded to just under 600 lumens @ 2.5 hrs., and I ran it another 15 minutes after that with a final output of just over 150 lunens.









Red line represents the output curve of the Gloworm CX and as you can see they all start out about the same but from initial turn on the CX out powers and out lasts both the single cell lights handicapped by lower battery capacity. Extra battery capacity also means the CX weighs in about 60 grams more. Price of the CX is also higher but once you factor in the extra cost of a helmet mount that's only included with the Gloworm and the extra optic and how much nicer the mode button ease of use and feel is + the additional performance the CX looks like a better deal to me. 
Mole


----------



## aredemann (Oct 9, 2009)

Just came across Gloworm in my search for a new light. Missed the BLACKFRIDAY Sale.
Are there any other discounts out there? Or are you guys aware of other sales coming up?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*X2 Wireless Remote Switch Problems Continue...*

Unfortunately, my problems with the wireless remote switch seems to plague me. I continue to have remote switch problems controlling my pair of X2's. After having both of my light heads swapped out in hopes of getting my remote switching back as intended, I continue having issues. Most of the time, I can initially pair up the lights when connecting the battery to the switch, but after a short period of riding, I have no remote switching control. I thought this was simply a weak battery so I replaced the batteries, but no joy. On occasion while riding, I might get one lamp to work from the remote switch, but not both.

The wireless remote switch was my predominate reason for purchasing these lights. I really like these lights for numerous reasons, but I have continually disappointed by the problems experienced with the remote switching. I will say that I have been exceptionally pleased with the outstanding customer support from Bruce (NewZeland Gloworm and Jim at Action LED). I don't where to go next. I guess I will continue to use these by using the manual switch on the light head.

Any suggestions?


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Cleared2land said:


> Unfortunately, my problems with the wireless remote switch seems to plague me. I continue to have remote switch problems controlling my pair of X2's. After having both of my light heads swapped out in hopes of getting my remote switching back as intended, I continue having issues. Most of the time, I can initially pair up the lights when connecting the battery to the switch, but after a short period of riding, I have no remote switching control. I thought this was simply a weak battery so I replaced the batteries, but no joy. On occasion while riding, I might get one lamp to work from the remote switch, but not both.
> 
> The wireless remote switch was my predominate reason for purchasing these lights. I really like these lights for numerous reasons, but I have continually disappointed by the problems experienced with the remote switching. I will say that I have been exceptionally pleased with the outstanding customer support from Bruce (NewZeland Gloworm and Jim at Action LED). I don't where to go next. I guess I will continue to use these by using the manual switch on the light head.
> 
> Any suggestions?


You got a remote switch with each X2 lightset. Do both have the same issue? 
Have you asked for a replacement remote switch?

If you have eliminated the light heads as the issue, it would have to be the remote switch or some kind of interference of the signal.

The wireless remote was a primary motive for me too, and mine have worked flawlessly with the wireless remote.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Additional mount stability*



I've been a little concerned this CX light's stability on really rough ground (not yet tried). It hasn't moved on me yet on smoother surfaces which is helped by its good balance over the mount (shown) but tightened as tight as I can get it with my fingers the vertical aim will change with not much more force than what's needed to change modes. I tried one of my "Vancbiker" mounts which worked much better but also noticed how smooth and shiny the Gopro adapter surfaces were so I roughed the surface up with this file. Made a Biiig difference and I think it will be enough but need to do a real mtn. ride to confirm.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

aredemann said:


> Just came across Gloworm in my search for a new light. Missed the BLACKFRIDAY Sale.
> Are there any other discounts out there? Or are you guys aware of other sales coming up?


I got an email from Jenson USA today that had a 20% off code (SAVE20) for a single full priced item. Hope you get to take advantage of it for your new light!
Mole


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> Unfortunately, my problems with the wireless remote switch seems to plague me. I continue to have remote switch problems controlling my pair of X2's. After having both of my light heads swapped out in hopes of getting my remote switching back as intended, I continue having issues. Most of the time, I can initially pair up the lights when connecting the battery to the switch, but after a short period of riding, I have no remote switching control. I thought this was simply a weak battery so I replaced the batteries, but no joy. On occasion while riding, I might get one lamp to work from the remote switch, but not both.
> 
> The wireless remote switch was my predominate reason for purchasing these lights. I really like these lights for numerous reasons, but I have continually disappointed by the problems experienced with the remote switching. I will say that I have been exceptionally pleased with the outstanding customer support from Bruce (NewZeland Gloworm and Jim at Action LED). I don't where to go next. I guess I will continue to use these by using the manual switch on the light head.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Hey

Drop me an email at [email protected] with your number. I'll give you a call and see if we can solve the issue. Hopefully its something simple.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*My dream Gloworm light!*



The soon to be released XSV is just not for me as I struggle with reflective glare with more than about 1500 lumens on the bars. The changes made to the 2019 CX were exactly what I would have wished for (more powerful XPG light + larger capacity battery at a more reasonable price ( $5 more but for the money a better deal considering the price difference between the old CX urban battery and the shared larger capacity battery of the 2019 model and the old trail)) but while I liked the CX enough to buy one it's not the Gloworm that I really lust after. What I'd like to see is a triple version of the Alpha (mainly for helmet use). I'm more than happy with the helmet performance of the XS but would gladly trade a few lumens for a bit less weight and if form and performance matched the ratios of the Alpha vs. X2 you should end up with a triple that weighs about what the X2 does, has 90% of the throw of the current XS and slightly more overall output than the current X2, and draws 10-15% less current than the current X2 so would work fine with a 2 cell battery. This is actually not my idea (Cat-man-do) but would certainly make me happy.
Mole


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> The soon to be released XSV is just not for me as I struggle with reflective glare with more than about 1500 lumens on the bars. The changes made to the 2019 CX were exactly what I would have wished for (more powerful XPG light + larger capacity battery at a more reasonable price ( $5 more but for the money a better deal considering the price difference between the old CX urban battery and the shared larger capacity battery of the 2019 model and the old trail)) but while I liked the CX enough to buy one it's not the Gloworm that I really lust after. What I'd like to see is a triple version of the Alpha (mainly for helmet use). I'm more than happy with the helmet performance of the XS but would gladly trade a few lumens for a bit less weight and if form and performance matched the ratios of the Alpha vs. X2 you should end up with a triple that weighs about what the X2 does, has 90% of the throw of the current XS and slightly more overall output than the current X2, and draws 10-15% less current than the current X2 so would work fine with a 2 cell battery. This is actually not my idea (Cat-man-do) but would certainly make me happy.
> Mole


Regardless of whose idea it was, it sounds dynamite! I too would enjoy owning said light. I use my new Alpha on my helmet and although it's weight and runtime are decent with the 2 cell, it gets a bit washed out from the XS on my bar even on medium.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

A couple observations on XS and X2 charging:

1. The wall chargers get physically hot to the touch (almost too hot to hold your hand on them). The batteries charge up very quickly, but is this in line with what others are experiencing?

2. After the X2 (2 cell) charges, the charge indicator lights on the battery flash across the battery once every few minutes for 30 minutes or so after the main green battery indicator lights have stopped flashing as they do during normal charging. Then they stop doing this. It almost seems as if the battery is trickle charging at the end of the charge cycle up to fully charged. Is this normal?

Edit: this morning my XS would not pair to the remote, while the X2 connected right up to the other button on the same remote. I noticed that the light on the button on the light head changed from green to red and then off when I wiggled the connector. These are fully, freshly charged batteries. I unplugged it and then pushed it all the way in until seated, and again it wouldn’t pair up, and jiggling the connector caused similar color changing on the light head button. It was behaving as if there was a loose connection. Finally, I was able to pair it, and I went on my ride without further touching the cable. It worked through the ride. 

On another note, I am surprised by how tight the plug connection is between batteries and light heads. They are very difficult to pull apart, and I fear slipping with my hand and pulling out the strain reliefs. Rotation while pulling helps a little, but these are unusually tight. A friend who I was showing my Gloworm lights to also commented on how he thought something was not right for the plugs to be so tight. 

I’m not sure if the connection issue and plug tightness are related. 

Is there anything that can be done about the too-tight fit of the plugs?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

OK, I give up! Last night coming off a curb the stock Gopro mount slipped and the light rotated out of adjustment. I stopped and tried to tighten the thumbscrew but it was still as snug as I could get it with my fingers. I'd like to be able to use the stock mounts because I like the mounting position options they have so if anyone has any ideas I like to hear them. Light's not moving unless I crash with the pictured "Vancbiker" mount so until a way to stabilize the stock mount is figured out this is what I'll be using.
Mole


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

isleblue65 said:


> A couple observations on XS and X2 charging:
> 
> 1. The wall chargers get physically hot to the touch (almost too hot to hold your hand on them). The batteries charge up very quickly, but is this in line with what others are experiencing?
> 
> ...


I agree with the connection tightness. Have to be very careful when disconnecting them, IMO. Like you said, rotating while pulling apart helps.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

chadbrochills said:


> I agree with the connection tightness. Have to be very careful when disconnecting them, IMO. Like you said, rotating while pulling apart helps.


Jim @ Action LED was very helpful with this. He suggested using a hair drier or heat gun on low enough temperature not to melt anything - to heat up the female plug to soften the plastic. Then insert the male plug all the way. Then pull the male plug back out so that the rib on the outside of the male plug sits between the two channels inside the female plug (rather than falling into the channels). this will push open the female plug just enough so that when it cools down, it should hold its shape and be easier to insert the male plug from that point forward. I'm going to try this tonight.

Also Bruce and Jim helped me to verify that my XS light head plug has a short, and true to their reputation for customer service are sending a replacement light head. Top notch service!


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

isleblue65 said:


> Jim @ Action LED was very helpful with this. He suggested using a hair drier or heat gun on low enough temperature not to melt anything - to heat up the female plug to soften the plastic. Then insert the male plug all the way. Then pull the male plug back out so that the rib on the outside of the male plug sits between the two channels inside the female plug (rather than falling into the channels). this will push open the female plug just enough so that when it cools down, it should hold its shape and be easier to insert the male plug from that point forward. I'm going to try this tonight.
> 
> Also Bruce and Jim helped me to verify that my XS light head plug has a short, and true to their reputation for customer service are sending a replacement light head. Top notch service!


Nice! I'll try that later as well. Yeah, their service is awesome. My X2 Adventure's battery charge window had a small mark on it, Jim sent me a new sticker for it no questions asked.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

chadbrochills said:


> Nice! I'll try that later as well. Yeah, their service is awesome. My X2 Adventure's battery charge window had a small mark on it, Jim sent me a new sticker for it no questions asked.


The heat trick worked great by the way! It was cold out this morning so the plugs were very non compliant, but they disconnected easily after the heat gun trick last night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> View attachment 1228684


I've got 3 rides (88mi.) on this mount setup this week with no slippage issues. Seems solid as a rock but keeping my fingers crossed anyway! I've also been running the provided accessory S/W optic and have been enjoying the additional beam width. With the presets still set at 40/70/100% it's been working great with enough power at the lowest setting to use most of the time. Rides with the CX have been in the 25-40 mi. range and there's been no change in battery charge indicator light so far so I guess I need to plan something longer. CX may very well have more normal use run time than I care to use up in a single ride this time of year.
Mole


----------



## gealachmor (Nov 18, 2014)

isleblue65 said:


> Edit: Bruce called me and explained to me how to enter programming mode. I was holding the power button when the light was off, which caused the light to reset to factory defaults (10 off/on flashes). I should have first turned on the light and then held the button to enter programming mode. When He walked me through this on the phone, everything worked perfectly.


I must be an idiot or doing something wrong ( how hard can it be to turn a light on and hold a button down for 20 seconds?)

I can't get into the program mode.
With both my X2 and my XS (2016 models from Jim), when turned on, if I hold the switch down, I can see the light "step down" a level, then go off. It doesn't come back on and I've tried different ways of pressing the button, nothing seems to work.

With the lights off, I can get them to reset to the default mode. But not when they are on...... what am I doing wrong?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

gealachmor said:


> I must be an idiot or doing something wrong ( how hard can it be to turn a light on and hold a button down for 20 seconds?)
> 
> I can't get into the program mode.
> With both my X2 and my XS (2016 models from Jim), when turned on, if I hold the switch down, I can see the light "step down" a level, then go off. It doesn't come back on and I've tried different ways of pressing the button, nothing seems to work.
> ...


On the older lights to enter the programming mode you just need to double click in whatever preset level you want to change. The light should flash a couple of times to indicate it's in the programing mode then single click to increase the intensity and press and hold to decrease. Double click when set where you want it and light should flash again and your done. It's actually easier to program the older models but that's why they changed the procedure so you won't accidentally enter programming while quickly changing modes.
Mole


----------



## gealachmor (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks a million.
That worked for me  just need to figure out the levels I want now.

As far as I can tell, there's just three actual settings ? I've got that I can step the intensity up (or down) more than that, but so far I only seem to have 3 saved.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

gealachmor said:


> Thanks a million.
> That worked for me  just need to figure out the levels I want now.
> 
> As far as I can tell, there's just three actual settings ? I've got that I can step the intensity up (or down) more than that, but so far I only seem to have 3 saved.


A quick double click at startup should get you into the commuter program (2 mode levels/hi and low). From there double click to enter the programming mode just like the regular 3 level trail program.
Mole


----------



## gealachmor (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks again. 
I probably should have dug out the manual, but who does that ?


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

gealachmor said:


> Thanks again.
> I probably should have dug out the manual, but who does that ?


https://goo.gl/yKs2VQ


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*CX mount update*


Using a screw driver rather than the thumb screw to tighten the Gopro mount seem to have finally stabilized the CX with the stock mount. I've done several road rides and tonight got out on some rougher trail surfaces and the light has stayed put! Bit of a PITA but at least it works with nothing additional needed. Ran my Alpha (S/S) on the helmet which worked great and used the S/W optic on the CX. That setup made a good combo for the flowy trail I was on but slower trails with tighter turns I think the W/W optic on the CX would probably work better.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Current weather pattern has seen temps. go from 20 degrees below normal to a little above normal so got another chance to get out last night with the CX. I changed to the W/W optic and got to use the usb wired remote switch for the first time. I pretty much knew what to expect with the optic since I had tried it on my Alpha and as with the Alpha it gave a very wide and smooth beam with lots of early obstical recognition turning into corners. Still had plenty of throw for the limited trail/mostly MUP ride I did. Not much to say about the remote other than it performed perfectly (when I remembered to use it) and is a nice feature.
Mole


----------



## 2ac (Oct 25, 2018)

My XSV has arrived! Now if I only had a fat bike and it wasn’t going to be minus 55! Lol


----------



## nitrojunky (Mar 15, 2009)

After speaking with Jim via email yesterday, I ordered an XSV in NW. I was impressed with his responsiveness and equally impressed with the responsiveness of the Gloworm reps on this thread.

If Gloworm is still checking this thread, couple comments and questions.

1) I don't frequent MTBR, and I strongly prefer neutral white (4.7kK to 5.0kK) to 6000 Kelvins. Jim's CS + the ability to get neutral white was a significant factor in my purchase. NW was also a factor in other LED purchases I've made, such as a recent purchase of 23k lumens of Baja Besigns for an offroad vehicle.
2) Curious why the cooling fins are perpendicular to most of the airflow in a lot of bike headlight designs. I figure some air will eddy over the face, but seems to me that overall they're less effective this way.
3) Searching the company name brings up some hideous stuffed toys from decades ago.

It's often pretty hot where I ride, so it'll be interesting to see how these deal with temps. With the XSV, I can run well under the high setting so I think I'll be able to mitigate thermal throttling via overspeccing. Looking forward to getting this out on some night rides.

I may or may not post back with a review. If I don't post back, consider me a happy customer.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

nitrojunky said:


> ........
> 2) Curious why the cooling fins are perpendicular to most of the airflow in a lot of bike headlight designs. I figure some air will eddy over the face, but seems to me that overall they're less effective this way...........


Fins perpendicular to the air flow are less effective than fins parallel. The reason you see perpendicular fins on many bike lights is purely a concession made to keep manufacturing cost lower.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

nitrojunky said:


> Searching the company name brings up some hideous stuffed toys from decades ago.


HaHa, when Gloworm first started up I suggested they might what to choose a different name. Here in the US the name Gloworm had that history that didn't bring to mind adventurous night time activities. But in New Zealand Glow Worm refers to a much loved bioluminescent insect that lives in certain caves.
THIS -








NOT THIS -


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

I am looking for feedback from anyone that owns the XSV in neutral white. I am thinking of adding this light head to my arsenal. The high cost warrants me waiting until the next sale but in the meantime I am hoping to hear from someone that has the head. I own the XS and love it, looking to own the latest and possibly greatest to gain efficiency at lower outputs. Specifically compared to the XS would be of greatest help. Thx in advance.


----------



## nitrojunky (Mar 15, 2009)

@Jim
Learned something new today.

@MrGt
I'll post up my thoughts after a few rides, but to level set, I don't have an XS for comparison.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Guys

Just wanted to jump in here with some info about the XSV and fins.

Fins/Cooling - To maximise cooling, airflow over surface area is key. With our designs the fins are perpendicular to the direction of the beam for a couple of reasons. Firstly, we have a lot of surface area and physics based ideals are not required to maintain effective cooling. Also, in our opinion the horizontal fins are more aesthetically pleasing. Lastly, with the movement of air caused by forward motion of a bike, combined with the actual wind means that airflow will almost never be parallel to light beam. Therefore, with these 3 things in mind, thats why went with the fins perpendicular to the light beam. Additionally our thermal protection is very good. Its based on an equilibrium method and it is very subtle when intiated.

Onto the XSV. The XSV is designed as flood light for your bar. It provides a very even beam brightness right across the cone of light. It throws about the same as an X2, but it has a wider beam than the XS. By itself, it has the ability to be used on the bar, without the need for a helmet light. Although its not ideal! Unlike some big flood lights, it does not exhibit excessive brightness in the foreground.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## karthur (Apr 20, 2018)

Here is a picture of the glowworms we have in my area. Also I have the alpha light and really like it. I run it on the handlebars.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm from the US, but have never heard of that toy. However I've swam through the Glow world caves in Waitomo, NZ - so the name makes perfect sense to me 

Questions about XSV: Does it only work with the remote or is the mode button somewhere other than the back of the light like it is on the XS and X2?










Is the XSV physically the same size as the XS?

I'm happy with my XS/ X2 combo, but may consider the XSV at some point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

isleblue65 said:


> I'm from the US, but have never heard of that toy. However I've swam through the Glow world caves in Waitomo, NZ - so the name makes perfect sense to me
> 
> Questions about XSV: Does it only work with the remote or is the mode button somewhere other than the back of the light like it is on the XS and X2?
> 
> ...


There is a physical button just like XS, that pic is inaccurate. The XSV is 10% larger and 20% more efficient when at same lumens as the XS which means longer runtimes when at same lumens. It also has a wider spread apparently due to the different emitter making it a nice bar light option. XSV on bar and XS on helmet when you care to deal with a wire down to your pack would be a deadly combo..


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

MrGT said:


> There is a physical button just like XS, that pic is inaccurate. The XSV is 10% larger and 20% more efficient when at same lumens as the XS which means longer runtimes when at same lumens. It also has a wider spread apparently due to the different emitter making it a nice bar light option. XSV on bar and XS on helmet when you care to deal with a wire down to your pack would be a deadly combo..


Thanks! I'm running the 2 cell battery pack strapped to the back of my helmet with the X2, and as I don't wear a pack on my night rides, I would want something that would run on 2 cells. I'm sure the XSV would, but run time might be similar to the XS or X2 until it was run at the higher power levels.

My thought was if they had a trade in program, the XSV on the bars and X2 Adventure (2 cell) on helmet would be great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

isleblue65 said:


> Thanks! I'm running the 2 cell battery pack strapped to the back of my helmet with the X2, and as I don't wear a pack on my night rides, I would want something that would run on 2 cells. I'm sure the XSV would, but run time might be similar to the XS or X2 until it was run at the higher power levels.
> 
> My thought was if they had a trade in program, the XSV on the bars and X2 Adventure (2 cell) on helmet would be great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do the exact same thing with my helmet. I too would love the XSV for my bars. I don't know of any trade in option. Selling it to a friend would be an option lol.


----------



## nitrojunky (Mar 15, 2009)

@gloworm manufacture

Thanks for the response, look forward to giving this thing a workout in the near future; Jim got it in the mail within a few hours of my order. I'll probably try it on the helmet + backpack for fun, but it's going to primarily be a bar light. If I like the XSV, I may pick up an X2 in NW to compliment it in the near future.


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

MrGT said:


> I am looking for feedback from anyone that owns the XSV in neutral white. I am thinking of adding this light head to my arsenal. The high cost warrants me waiting until the next sale but in the meantime I am hoping to hear from someone that has the head. I own the XS and love it, looking to own the latest and possibly greatest to gain efficiency at lower outputs. Specifically compared to the XS would be of greatest help. Thx in advance.


I just got my XSV in NW. I also run an X2 (NW) on my helmet. Here are some pics. To me, the pics were realistic to the perceived light from my eyes. Both lights on high. For reference, the poles were about 50 yards away.







For reference (below picture), though not the same scenery, this is with the Wiz20 (1500 lumens) on my bar and the X2 on my helmet. Both lights on high.



I like the XSV, it does provide more flood than the X2. My recommendations are for the NW, 1200-1700 lumens on both bar and helmet. Anything more, is well, more.


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Also for those of you who go camping, I use the X2 as a headlamp too. If you have an old baseball cap, cut 2 vertical slits, use a velcro strap to secure the GoPro strap mount. Then secure the cable behind your head on the fitment strap. The battery can go in a backpack or strap to a belt loop.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

isleblue65 said:


> Thanks! I'm running the 2 cell battery pack strapped to the back of my helmet with the X2, and as I don't wear a pack on my night rides, I would want something that would run on 2 cells. I'm sure the XSV would, but run time might be similar to the XS or X2 until it was run at the higher power levels.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did a test a while back comparing current draw of all the Gloworm mtn. lights with the Alpha set on its highest level and the X2 and XS set at levels that closely approximated the max. lux capability of the Alpha to see which was the most efficient use of battery capacity. 90% setting on the X2 was within a couple of percent of matching the Alpha's max. lux @ 100% yet required over 30% more current draw (makes sense considering the more focused xpg emitters in the Alpha require less lumens to produce a similar max lux measurement). The XS ended up requiring the least current but was close enough to the Alpha I'd call it a tie. So for your purposes set for similar power the X2 will have the shortest runtime followed by the XS and according to Gloworms data the XSV will run the longest on whatever battery is used.
Mole


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

MRMOLE said:


> I did a test a while back comparing current draw of all the Gloworm mtn. lights with the Alpha set on its highest level and the X2 and XS set at levels that closely approximated the max. lux capability of the Alpha to see which was the most efficient use of battery capacity. 90% setting on the X2 was within a couple of percent of matching the Alpha's max. lux @ 100% yet required over 30% more current draw (makes sense considering the more focused xpg emitters in the Alpha require less lumens to produce a similar max lux measurement). The XS ended up requiring the least current but was close enough to the Alpha I'd call it a tie. So for your purposes set for similar power the X2 will have the shortest runtime followed by the XS and according to Gloworms data the XSV will run the longest on whatever battery is used.
> Mole


This makes sense, and matches my experience with the XS and X2. I run both at the same powers on my rides (low and low, med and med and high, high). I get 3 rides out of one charge with the XS, and 2 rides out of the X2. I'm not sure it's a 1:1 relationship however with the 3 LEDs on the XS with 4 cells and 2 LEDs on the X2 with 2 cells. Rides are about 1 hour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitrojunky (Mar 15, 2009)

Got my XSV in. Tried to post pics, but img links failed, going to take it out for a ride in a bit.

Edit:

Jim's (Action-LED-Lights) shipping was very prompt.

Took it for a 1 hour ride on an easy, but still offroad, course. I don't yet have a bunch of bike lights for comparison, but on its brightest mode, its integrated flux feels >= 3x as much as my 1000 lumen fenix headlight... to my untrained eye. I installed the two diffusive lenses provided in the kit as I value a wide beam. IMO, the result was a nice smooth and usefully wide beam. I set up the remote with the A button for brighter and the B button for dimmer, and put the light on the bar.

Take my review with a grain of salt as I don't have other bike headlights with which to benchmark and I'm pretty new to bombing down trails at night, but my initial thoughts are I'm very happy with the beam pattern, the color (neutral white), the brightness, the worksmanship, and especially the remote control. I found it very nice to adjust the brightness on the fly in response to trail conditions, traffic, pedestrians, etc.

*Corrected: Likely the Helmet not to spec, not the light*. _Only maybe complaint he go pro mount for the headlight doesn't interface well with the go pro base on my helmet; the gloworm mount's 'teeth' are narrower than the gaps in the base. Going to add some small plastic shims (washers) to fix the issue. Easy fix, and could be the helmet which doesn't conform to spec, so a minor complaint, possibly no complaint._

I didn't get it into any sort of obvious throttling as I turned it down when going slow and turned it up when running fast.

Overall, I'm very happy with it. Although I don't need it, in the future, there may a helmet mounted X2 to complement it.

Below are a couple pics while test fitting everything.


----------



## biking_tg (Dec 27, 2018)

@ Gloworm Manufacture: Your shop states you cannot ship additional batteries outside NZ due to airplane restrictions. Does this apply as well when you ship from i.e. greece to anywhere in the EU? Or does shipping over a boarder usually always involve a plane for transport and there is no land based option?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

nitrojunky said:


> ......but the go pro mount for the headlight doesn't interface well with the go pro base on my helmet; the gloworm mount's 'teeth' are narrower than the gaps in the base. Going to add some small plastic shims (washers) to fix the issue. Easy fix, and could be the helmet which doesn't conform to spec, so a minor complaint, possibly no complaint.


Out of curiosity, is the helmet Bontrager/Trek?


----------



## nitrojunky (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes, Bontrager Rally/MIPS, has a magnetic go pro mount.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

nitrojunky said:


> Yes, Bontrager Rally/MIPS, has a magnetic go pro mount.


Suspected as much. Lately I've had several folks complain about my GoPro light adapters not fitting Bontrager/Trek helmets.


----------



## E. Bryant (Jan 25, 2018)

I recently ordered a XSV and X2 from Jim at Action LED Lights. Having not ordered anything from either company before, I was a bit hesitant before laying down this sort of cash, but the shipping was prompt and the lights appear to be quality items. 

I like the mounting flexibility, and it should be easy to move the X2 from my helmet to my wife's or kids' bike when they want to ride after dark. The neutral white (NW) option is definitely the way to go, even with the slight upcharge. I can't yet speak to the durability of the setup until it's gone through a season or two of use, but the construction appears to be quite robust and I think that the mounts should give away before anything more expensive breaks. At the very least, I won't have to resolder any micro USB sockets after a half-dozen uses. 

I agree that it'd be nice if the remotes didn't need to be paired after each battery disconnect/connect cycle, but then ago, in the above scenario where I'm moving lights around from bike to bike, it might actually result in less hassle.


----------



## nitrojunky (Mar 15, 2009)

E. Bryant said:


> I agree that it'd be nice if the remotes didn't need to be paired after each battery disconnect/connect cycle, but then ago, in the above scenario where I'm moving lights around from bike to bike, it might actually result in less hassle.


I need to correct my earlier post since I've been running mine for a couple weeks: I don't need to repair after every use. I set mine up for the up button to make it brighter and the down button to make things dimmer, and it's stuck for multiple plug/unplug/charge cycles now. Unsure how things will work when I add an X2 to the mix.

Thus far, still happy with its performance, still like the NW.


----------



## carthief (Aug 11, 2014)

Just got my X2 and can't get the remote to pair. All the info I can find is redundant. Plug in battery, press button see flash. I'm not getting the flash. I've pressed and released the button and (after unplugging and re-plugging) pressed and held. Nothing.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

carthief said:


> Just got my X2 and can't get the remote to pair. All the info I can find is redundant. Plug in battery, press button see flash. I'm not getting the flash. I've pressed and released the button and (after unplugging and re-plugging) pressed and held. Nothing.


I had to get mine out to play with it it's been so long but it ended up needing a new battery which a new unit shouldn't require. I do know that you have to press and hold within about 5 sec. from when you plug the battery into the lighthead. Doesn't take long for the light to flash and when it does it's paired. I don't remember how mine came but some of the lights I've had have come with covers over the batteries that needed to be removed before use and if that's not it you can always try a new 2032 before calling about a warranty issue.
Mole


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

MRMOLE said:


> I had to get mine out to play with it it's been so long but it ended up needing a new battery which a new unit shouldn't require. I do know that you have to press and hold within about 5 sec. from when you plug the battery into the lighthead. Doesn't take long for the light to flash and when it does it's paired. I don't remember how mine came but some of the lights I've had have come with covers over the batteries that needed to be removed before use and if that's not it you can always try a new 2032 before calling about a warranty issue.
> Mole


I got one for Christmas and my remote battery came dead as well. Spent way too much time trying to figure out what I was doing wrong before changing the battery and it working instantly.


----------



## carthief (Aug 11, 2014)

Confirmed: replaced battery in remote and everything works fine.


----------



## Darney76 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey, @MRMOLE. I've been reading through this and other forums ad nauseam for the past couple of weeks, looking for an all-in-one light for overnight road rides (randonneuring, and I know this is MTBR, but you folks test lights like no others!). I thought I had settled on either the newest Magicshine or the Ravemen PR series, but then I happened to see you mention the Gloworm CX in another thread, which seems to have every feature from all the other lights combined plus the longest claimed all-in-one runtimes I've seen! While there is a wealth of beam shot/pattern info on the Ravemen, I haven't seen much on the CX? If you don't mind me asking, which would you recommend for the road (fast and slow) based on the optics?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Darney76 said:


> Hey, @MRMOLE. I've been reading through this and other forums ad nauseam for the past couple of weeks, looking for an all-in-one light for overnight road rides (randonneuring, and I know this is MTBR, but you folks test lights like no others!). I thought I had settled on either the newest Magicshine or the Ravemen PR series, but then I happened to see you mention the Gloworm CX in another thread, which seems to have every feature from all the other lights combined plus the longest claimed all-in-one runtimes I've seen! While there is a wealth of beam shot/pattern info on the Ravemen, I haven't seen much on the CX? If you don't mind me asking, which would you recommend for the road (fast and slow) based on the optics?


Ravemen PR series lights are very good performers and an excellent value "for the money". You will get a significant improvement in performance, adjustability, and especially runtime and potential runtime for the extra money spent on the Gloworm CX though. Changeable optics allow you to alter beam pattern + programmable presets allow output adjustments for ideal intensity and efficiency + extra field changeable battery packs are available to increase range along with the USB chargeable while in operation feature. Only negative thing I can think of with the Gloworm CX package is that secure mounting requires tools to adequately tighten the thumbscrew for operation on rough terrain. Gloworm CX would be my choice for the usage you described!
Mole


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Darney76 said:


> , looking for an all-in-one light for overnight road rides (randonneuring,


For rando rides (which I do a lot of) I'd choose the X2 for the battery life, mounting options and remote.


----------



## Darney76 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you, both!


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Depending on the length of your rides, I have the X2 Adventure, which has the 2 cell vs 4 cell battery. 

I run it on low on climbs, and switch to medium or high for descending, so it’s 80/20, and I get 2.5 to 3 hours run time. I don’t wear a Camelbak for my short (1-hour) morning rides, so the 2 cell is a requirement as a helmet mounted battery pack. 

If your rides are longer, you wear a Camelback or hip pack, plan to mount it on your bars or you want more flexibility, get the X2 with the 4-cell. 

It’s a great little light, and natural white is such a pleasant color tone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darney76 (Apr 3, 2009)

MRMOLE said:


> Ravemen PR series lights are very good performers and an excellent value "for the money". You will get a significant improvement in performance, adjustability, and especially runtime and potential runtime for the extra money spent on the Gloworm CX though. Changeable optics allow you to alter beam pattern + programmable presets allow output adjustments for ideal intensity and efficiency + extra field changeable battery packs are available to increase range along with the USB chargeable while in operation feature. Only negative thing I can think of with the Gloworm CX package is that secure mounting requires tools to adequately tighten the thumbscrew for operation on rough terrain. Gloworm CX would be my choice for the usage you described!
> Mole


I ended up choosing the CX and glad I did! I had an initial issue with incorrect o-rings on the battery back plate, keeping it from seating positively, but Jim @Action LED Lights promptly sent a replacement pair in time for my event. I used the CX in a 400K in Easton, PA on Saturday, and it performed like a champ. We set out at 4 am, so the first three hours were in the dark, and it was also drizzling for all three of those hours. I didn't finish until 2:30 AM the Sunday, so that was another 6 hours in the dark.

Since the included quick-release quarter-turn mount was so flexy, I ended up using my Magicshine Allty 1000's quarter-turn bar mount, which held the light solid (I'll add a pic of my setup later, but the mount is in the snip below). I didn't get the chance to experiment with optics too much, so I picked the S/W optic which ended up providing a good beam with nice side lighting for all those turns on country roads in the dark. The light never flinched from the rain or the vibration. The back plate never budged (thanks, Jim, for the updated o-rings).

The programmability is so awesome (as you all already know). I ended up settling on 40%/80% for the Commute mode, which gave the perfect low and high beams for this ride (side note: the 40% puts out noticeably more light than the 500 lumen medium mode of the Allty 1000, regardless of beam pattern). I also used the first two settings in Trail mode at 30/70.

All told, I got about 7.5 hours using 30-80% (mostly 40%), before the button turned red indicating 19% battery. Interestingly, at the time I was in Commute 40%, almost immediately turned off the light and turned back on in Trail 30% to conserve, and the button reset to red/green indicating 20-39%. Regardless, less than 30 min later I was at the next control and realized that I could charge on the go, so I plugged it into the half full 10,000 mah battery bank I had in my top tube bag and finished the last 27 miles of the ride in Commute 40/80. For longer events, I think I may get an extra battery pack, as the weight is minimal in the grand scheme.

I did wish for a but more throw on some of the fast downhills in the dark, but it may have been that I had it angled slightly too low. I'll try the S/S optic to see if I can get more throw, but still get enough side lighting. Still need to experiment, obviously.

I'm so glad that I came upon MTBR to discover this light! Thanks for the recommendation and great coverage.

Flying along at 40% (again, I think I had it angled a little low):








Gloworm should really nab this mount for the CX, if Magicshine doesn't own the rights to it:


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

Is action-led still in business and the only gloworm distributor in the US? I've sent them two emails over two months and never got a reply.

I have three of their lights, and two of them stopped working. I want to know if it's cost effective to send them in for service or if I should give up and replace them with a different brand that is (hopefully) more durable.

[Edited to be more accurate]


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

matto6 said:


> Is glow worm still in business? I've sent them two emails over two months and never got a reply.
> 
> I have three of their lights, and two of them stopped working. I want to know if it's cost effective to send them in for service or if I should give up and replace them with a different brand that is (hopefully) more durable.


Hey Matt

Yes, we're definitely still in business and ready to help.

We monitor our emails daily and have a typical 24hr repsonse time (except on weekends).

If you let us know your email address OR try sending the emails to [email protected]. Alternatively, if you are in the USA, you can give Jim at Action LED Lights a call - he is our service agent in the USA.

I hope we can get your sorted out sooner rather than later.

Cheers!

Bruce


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks Bruce. I misspoke saying that I sent multiple mails to gloworm. I've sent multiple to [email protected]. (I'm in the USA) I edited my post to clarify.

I'll try calling instead I guess.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Darney76 said:


> I ended up choosing the CX and glad I did!


Awesome post! Really does sound like the CX is the perfect light for you + you get the pleasure of dealing with Jim @ Action-LED-Lights as a bonus. Looking forward to hearing your opinion on the different optics. Thanks for sharing your mount solution too!
Mole


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey Matt
> 
> Yes, we're definitely still in business and ready to help.


Just thought I'd follow up to say that Bruce took care of me stat. Thanks a bunch Bruce.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

It's our pleasure!

-Ride On!


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

matto6 said:


> Thanks Bruce. I misspoke saying that I sent multiple mails to gloworm. I've sent multiple to [email protected]. (I'm in the USA) I edited my post to clarify.
> 
> I'll try calling instead I guess.


We are certainly still in business. Not sure what went wrong with those emails. We never got them but we finally got in touch with matto6.
FYI, for those who might be interested, we're cleaning out the warehouse and have some giveaway prices on a select set of items.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

any idea qhen the next discounts are coming up?

I want to upgrade one of my x2 and to have xsv bars + x2 helmet. also is anyone using the xs as a helmet light? not sure if there is even a need or any noticeable difference compared to the x2. I'm currently using a spot+spot x2 in my helmet and a wide+spot x2 in the bars.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

I did have the x2 on the helmet and xs on the bars but didnt like the combo. 

I ride with XS on bars and helmet, both neutral white. Just actually upgraded to wireless on the bars so I can control both lights with one remote #firstworldproblems

I have wide-spot-wide optics on the bars and spot-spot-spot on the helmet. 

Run them both low trail most of the time but like the instant daylight when hitting super technical sections or trailheads where there may be tweakers lurking about...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Perhaps your experience with getting both lights to correctly operate with one remote switch will be better than mine. In over a year of owning two X2's, I have not been able to get them to operate as intended.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ Perhaps your experience with getting both lights to correctly operate with one remote switch will be better than mine. In over a year of owning two X2's, I have not been able to get them to operate as intended.


Cleared2land, do they both work properly when paired with separate remotes. The system does work quite well but perhaps you have an issue with one of your lights. We'll do what ever it takes to get your two lights working well together.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ I have attempted to get this worked out for over a year between you and Bruce. My emails seem to go unanswered.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ I have attempted to get this worked out for over a year between you and Bruce. My emails seem to go unanswered.


Well that's not normal. PM me with your contact info and I'll make sure something happens.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear you had a problem. I made sure that they each paired correctly individually first then plugged them both in and pressed the "A" button and both flashed. Make sure that you do this within 15 seconds. (i think that is what the instructions say)
Other than that, I can say unequivocally that Jim at Action-Led has been amazing to deal with over the last 5 or 6 years. Super quick with responses and shipping. I have been pleased to use my experiences with him as "real world" examples in the customer service and business management classes I teach at our local college.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

So I posted last week about my first light setup. Someone suggested I look at gloworm, and MrMole suggested the alpha would work well. 

I headed over to gloworm and had a 10% off code and went to town. Ended up with a x2 and xsv. I'm planning on the x2 helmet and xsv bars, but what optics should I run? 

I think the XSV comes with 3 x flood optics installed and 2 wide optics spare. Should I run this in WFW?

The X2 looks like it comes with a flood and a spot. Since paired with a XSV should I run SS or SW on this?


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

not sure about the xsv, but I run ss on my x2 in my helmet and I think it’s great as helmet optics when looking at different directions


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

crembz said:


> So I posted last week about my first light setup. Someone suggested I look at gloworm, and MrMole suggested the alpha would work well.
> 
> I headed over to gloworm and had a 10% off code and went to town. Ended up with a x2 and xsv. I'm planning on the x2 helmet and xsv bars, but what optics should I run?
> 
> ...


The XSV comes installed with 3 'SPOT' optics however these cast a very floody beam based on the LEDs we chose to use. The XSV was designed as a bar light to be paired with something like the X2 on the helmet.

The effect this provides is a massive flood beam that is very even across the beam spread. It is not intense like the X2 or XS but has more peripheral light (FYI the lights throws a similar distance as the X2 with a Flood/Spot combo)

This results in light being cast around corners before you have a chance to even look there with your helmet light. Recently I have been paring mine with an X2 Adventure (Both 1.5hrs of runtime on max). I go max power on the downs, super dim on the climbs and low power on the rolly stuff. After 1.5hours I still have over 50% battery power remaining in both light setups.

Let me know if there are any other questions!

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks Bruce, would you suggest switching to the wide optics would help with spread on the x2 and xsv or is it unnecessary?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

crembz said:


> Thanks Bruce, would you suggest switching to the wide optics would help with spread on the x2 and xsv or is it unnecessary?


Un-needed when used together in the configuration I suggested above.

In fact, my opinion is that the sweet spot for the XSV is as it's delivered.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Just now finding out about this XSV. Looks very interesting. Personally I'm not a big fan of the XHP-50 type emitters but only because the design of the LED makes it very hard to create a true tight beam thrower. Gloworm is saying this light is designed for bar use. This tells me that even with so called spot optics it still has a very wide peripheral beam pattern. I believe them when they say that you don't need a wider optic with the XSV. With three XHP-50.2's you are going to have all the beam pattern spread anyone in their right mind would need, even with the stock optics.

I own a Zebralight head torch that utilizes a single XHP-50 and even with a so called spot reflector the torch has a tremendous wide spill. While very bright it does suffer from lack of throw. I've used it mountain biking and works great as a head lamp as long as you aren't riding at high rates of speed.

But here's the thing; With three of these emitters you will undoubtedly get more throw if just from the cumulative effect of the three emitters. Just how much throw and just how useful it would be ( particularly at lower outputs ) would be anyone's guess.

IMHO, 3400 lumen coming off the bars is over-kill. I use an older Gloworm X2 with NW XM-L2 emitters ( one spot and one medium flood ) setup on my bars. This setup has worked wonderfully for me for years. Admittedly I could wish for a little wider beam spread but with my Wiz XP3 on my helmet it basically is not an issue.

Now all that said, this is what I wish Gloworm would provide; I'm of the opinion that an upgraded X2 would be more in order to accommodate the bars. My idea would be a newer two emitter X2 lamp equpped with one XPL-Hi for throw as one emitter and an XHP-50.2 as the second for a wider, more natural beam spread more suitable for bar lamp use. If this configuraton would be possible this would make for an awesome bar lamp. _As I've often said before I truly believe that the helmet lamp should be brighter than the bar lamp._ The X2 lamp I propose would likely have a net output on high somewhere around 2000 lumen. Combo that with an upgraded XS equipped with three XPL-Hi's ( 2500-2800 lumen ) with all spot optics and you would have all the output, beam spread and throw you would ever need. In actual use you would probably have the bar lamp set at 1000 lumen, the helmet lamp at 1800 lumen and never really need more unless going full speed downhill.

I'm a big fan of the XPL-Hi emitters. The reason I say that is because I own a custom single emitter torch equipped with the XPL-Hi emitter. Just the other night I switched my duel emitter Gemini Duo ( spot/spot with XM-L2's ) over to my new e-road bike for use on the bars. I use this lamp for high beam duties only as my Raveman CR-900 is my main road light. The Duo on high makes for an excellent high beam with the nice two button wireless remote, but truth be told when I turn on my helmet torch with XPL-Hi ( over-driven ) nothing I own beats my custom Convoy M-1 helmet torch with XPL-Hi for distance throw.

If you buy a newer Gloworm X2 you will undoubtedly get a brighter light than the one I have. If I were going to set up my MTB bike with upgraded Gloworms I would buy a newer X2 setup with NW emitters for the bars. One spot optic and either the standard medium flood optic or the fluted wide optic ( as I always wanted to try one of those ) as the second. Then I would order a standard XS ( wireless remote ) for the helmet and then ask Action LED if I could have this setup with three NW XPL-Hi's. Jim at Action will do some custom emitter switch outs but you have to pay a bit more.

More thoughts on the new XSV: It's possible the XSV might make for a great single lamp if mounted on the helmet. ( Going to require at least a 6-cell battery though ) All depends on just how far the distance throw is and if it can actually be useful. *Has anyone reviewed one of these yet? I'd love to see some beam shots. * :ihih:


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Just now finding out about this XSV. Looks very interesting. Personally I'm not a big fan of the XHP-50 type emitters but only because the design of the LED makes it very hard to create a true tight beam thrower. Gloworm is saying this light is designed for bar use. This tells me that even with so called spot optics it still has a very wide peripheral beam pattern. I believe them when they say that you don't need a wider optic with the XSV. With three XHP-50.2's you are going to have all the beam pattern spread anyone in their right mind would need, even with the stock optics.
> 
> I own a Zebralight head torch that utilizes a single XHP-50 and even with a so called spot reflector the torch has a tremendous wide spill. While very bright it does suffer from lack of throw. I've used it mountain biking and works great as a head lamp as long as you aren't riding at high rates of speed.
> 
> ...


Hey Cat

Thanks for the insight. I see exactly what you mean and that is why we chose to use the XHP 50 with the 'spot' optics. It gives a really nice usable flood IMHO that is nicer than an X2 with wide or Flood optics.

Regarding mixed emitters, it's a nice option.....and the XPL-Hi - yes def a very good LED!

I guess 3400 Lumens as a number does not tell anyone how this light would work, but industry demands numbers - its like comparing my 3 litre diesel truck to a 3 litre sports car. Same capacity, vastly different outcomes.

Here are some beam shots we took as comparison with the X2. Cone is at 45m in the Open, 25m on the trail and 35m at the trail head.

XSV in Open

X2 in Open

XSV at Trailhead

X2 at Trailhead

XSV on Trail

[email protected] on Trail

Cheers!


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Are there any current Gloworm coupons?
Real stretch of the budget, but I just might be able to stretch to a a basic bar / helmet system.


Probably (bar/helmet) Alpha+ / Alpha or Alpha+ and X2 Adventure.

Now the questions of optics.
Full flood on the bar and full spot on the helmet or ??


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

mykel said:


> Are there any current Gloworm coupons?
> Real stretch of the budget, but I just might be able to stretch to a a basic bar / helmet system.
> 
> Probably (bar/helmet) Alpha+ / Alpha or Alpha+ and X2 Adventure.
> ...


Hey mykel

Hit me up at [email protected] I can give you a bit of 'advice' on the best setup.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## Wellington (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi all.

I want to mount my 2-cell battery to the back of my forefront helmet. This helmet doesn't have 'open' vents so I can't use the velcro strap. 

I though a self adhesive clip might work. The battery could then just clip on, using the guide the velcro strap usually passes through.

Has anyone else thought about this and found a clip that might work? 

I'll give velcro a go. Stick the hook hall on a flat part of the battery, and the mat half on the helmet.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Wellington said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I want to mount my 2-cell battery to the back of my forefront helmet. This helmet doesn't have 'open' vents so I can't use the velcro strap.
> 
> ...


Hey Wellington

I own a forefront too - great helmet!

I put the battery on using the lower vent at the rear of the helmet. The velcro 'squishes up' a little as it is fed through but attached nicely.









Give it a go - it provides a well-balanced feel!

Bruce


----------



## Wellington (Jun 19, 2005)

Mōrena Bruce. I should have been clearer, my helmet is a forefront 2, so the Koroyd coverage includes the lower rear. I'll grab some 'extreme' 3m velcro from bunnings and try that, and see what clips are there at the same time.


----------



## Wellington (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Wellington, there are some self-adhesive cable tie anchors that might do the job. 
https://www.mcmaster.com/cable-tie-anchors


----------



## Wellington (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks Jim. 
Couldn't find such things at the local hardware shop, but did find some extra strength velcro. One square inch of it works perfectly to hold the battery on the back of my helmet with no noticeable movement over a decent trail ride. And no messing about with straps. Problem solved.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Just got my two Alpha NW from Jim @Action LED Lights.
Awesome service, and shipping to the Great White North was decently quick.

First impressions of the lights themselves are more than favorable.

Only thing is I'm a dumbass and forgot to order the Wide/Wide lens for the bars. Jim you have another small order to send to Canukistan. 

Cheers!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mykel said:


> Only thing is I'm a dumbass and forgot to order the Wide/Wide lens for the bars. Jim you have another small order to send to Canukistan.
> 
> Cheers!


You may want to order one of these too. Alpha has a small hood that covers the top of the optic edge but still leaves quite a bit exposed to the riders eyes when bar mounted. I found the glare distracting (try one of the stock supplied optics on the bars and you'll see what I'm talking about) and this CX accessory works on the Alpha also if you just run it over the optic and on top of the hood. You could probably just cut a small section off an old road tube and stretch it over the edge of the optic but this looks and fits better. 
Mole








https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/gloworm-parts-and-accessories/products/cx-silicon-shroud


----------



## Speedy-DK (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi [email protected]
Have you ever considered to make a non-blinding version of the CX Urban?
You promote the CX Urban as a commuter light but since it has no cut-off it is not good for roads with oncoming traffic. I need a light that does not blind and that projects the light on the road where I need it and not up in the air.
If you would make a version with a lens like the Ravemen CR900 or PR1200 I would buy it immediately. 

Br Peter


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Speedy-DK said:


> Hi [email protected]
> Have you ever considered to make a non-blinding version of the CX Urban?
> You promote the CX Urban as a commuter light but since it has no cut-off it is not good for roads with oncoming traffic. I need a light that does not blind and that projects the light on the road where I need it and not up in the air.
> If you would make a version with a lens like the Ravemen CR900 or PR1200 I would buy it immediately.
> ...











Not a true cutoff but definitely fits the "non-blinding version" description. Gloworm elliptical + CX xpg emitters yield narrow vertical + very wide horizontal beam that's relatively flat on the top and softer top spill than typical elliptical + xml beam. Judge for yourself!
Mole


----------



## Speedy-DK (Oct 28, 2014)

Yep the beam on your photo looks indeed OK - I have overlooked the photo in the thread. When you write Gloworm elliptical do you then mean using the wide optical lens or?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Speedy-DK said:


> Yep the beam on your photo looks indeed OK - I have overlooked the photo in the thread. When you write Gloworm elliptical do you then mean using the wide optical lens or?


Wide/wide optic pictured at bottom. Deosn't come with the light but can be ordered as an accessory.
Mole


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> Wide/wide optic pictured at bottom. Deosn't come with the light but can be ordered as an accessory.
> Mole
> 
> View attachment 1260191


Hey Guys

We tend to refer to it as our Wide/Wide Optic. It was first designed as a single optic on the X2 to be combined with a spot or flood optic. This combo gives a unique beam that has more controlled light at the peripherals while still maintaining a good amount of light out the front.

The wide/wide combo provides a long flat rectangular beam. Its a similar effect to the cutoff beam without the pool of light around the front wheel. It has been very useful when I use the CX on my morning bunch rides. We've also had some good personal accounts from others using the optic.

Another outcome gained from the width of this beam, is that it alerts pedestrians that are potentially about to step out onto the road and car about to pull out from driveways.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## Speedy-DK (Oct 28, 2014)

You both convinced me so I am now awaiting my CX Urban with wide/wide optic to arrive


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

they are running a 20% deal right now julyvip coupon code in case anyone wanting to get some awesome lights!


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

mfa81 said:


> they are running a 20% deal right now julyvip coupon code in case anyone wanting to get some awesome lights!


At the New Zealand site and at Action LED Lights (same code)


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> At the New Zealand site and at Action LED Lights (same code)


definitely, if you are in the US get them from Jim, awesome customer service!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

*Beam Shots*

Hey Guys

Got out recently and got some realistic beam shots of the range and some with alternate optics. Put together this GIF showing how the different optics change the beam pattern of the X2.

Individual shots are all using Spot Spot combo for a direct comparison.

Gate in the middle of the shot is at 40m, the main bend on in the trail is at 20m.

Camera Settings on my Fujifilm X-T30 - F3.0, ISO100, Shutter 3 sec, White Balance set at 5k. Manual focus

Take note of the light on the grass in the foreground, on the top of the pointed tree and also on the tree on the extreme right of shot. These all help to give a good indication of brightness and beam width.

X2 Optics GIF







Alpha 1200 lumens







X2 1700 lumens







XS 2500 lumens







XSV 3400 lumens


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

:thumbsup: Thanks for the beam shots! This post will be a valuable tool for showing customers the range of adjustibility in beam width and help them pick which optic setup they think will work best for them.
Mole


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Got out recently and got some realistic beam shots of the range and some with alternate optics. Put together this GIF showing how the different optics change the beam pattern of the X2.


Cool GIFs!!


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm a little confused with the battery charging indicators (I have the XSV and the X2 Adventure). Is it normal for the indicator lights to completely turn off during charging? When I plug the batteries, it flashes all green incrementally up to the 100% mark, then the indicator lights turn off. I'm assuming that this means the batteries are 100% charged. Can anyone confirm before I take it out on it's maiden ride?
Thanks!


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

flipnidaho said:


> I'm a little confused with the battery charging indicators (I have the XSV and the X2 Adventure). Is it normal for the indicator lights to completely turn off during charging? When I plug the batteries, it flashes all green incrementally up to the 100% mark, then the indicator lights turn off. I'm assuming that this means the batteries are 100% charged. Can anyone confirm before I take it out on it's maiden ride?
> Thanks!


that's exactly how it works! nothing wrong with yours!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

XSV seems nice, been playing with it a bit and going to commute tomorrow morning. Just a suggestion: the extension cable could be longer. It appears the intention of the helmet-mount is you could run the light on your helmet, but the supplied extension cable isn't long enough to reach anywhere that you'd likely have a battery. Using an older one I had on hand, I can easily reach my hip pack that I'm going to use for the battery and a couple other odds and ins.


----------



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

@ Gloworm Manufacture
Please fix your battery connectors! I have had 2 fail in under a year. Action LED has taken care of me but it is unnecessary down time. It takes a LOT of force to plug and unplug them when the temps are below freezing. When the temps are below 10F, it is almost impossible to plug them when you are wearing gloves and working behind you head. This makes is very hard not to stress the wire to connector joint and eventually they fail.
The first cable/connector on my light lasted about 9 months, this was extended by my battery using a Kaidomain cable that fits a little looser (but still tighter than it needs to be). When I got the fixed light back, I cut the Gloworm extension cable and soldered that to my battery pack thinking it would be better using your cable. The Gloworm cable made things much worse and it was way harder to plug in the connector. The newly replaced light cable only lasted about 2 weeks under these conditions. I will be swapping my battery cable back to the Kaidomain one and hoping for better life out of the light cable when I get it back from Action LED. Action LED suggested heating up the battery side connector and plugging it in to stretch it out, but I should not have to do this on a high end light.


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

tedsti said:


> @ Gloworm Manufacture
> Please fix your battery connectors! I have had 2 fail in under a year. Action LED has taken care of me but it is unnecessary down time. It takes a LOT of force to plug and unplug them when the temps are below freezing. When the temps are below 10F, it is almost impossible to plug them when you are wearing gloves and working behind you head. This makes is very hard not to stress the wire to connector joint and eventually they fail.
> The first cable/connector on my light lasted about 9 months, this was extended by my battery using a Kaidomain cable that fits a little looser (but still tighter than it needs to be). When I got the fixed light back, I cut the Gloworm extension cable and soldered that to my battery pack thinking it would be better using your cable. The Gloworm cable made things much worse and it was way harder to plug in the connector. The newly replaced light cable only lasted about 2 weeks under these conditions. I will be swapping my battery cable back to the Kaidomain one and hoping for better life out of the light cable when I get it back from Action LED. Action LED suggested heating up the battery side connector and plugging it in to stretch it out, but I should not have to do this on a high end light.


Ha! I thought it was just me. Yes, they are impossible to disconnect when they get cold. I'll be interested to hear if there's a solution.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Will any Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals be happening?


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

Anyone got a good solution for switching between 31.5 and 35 bars? Was close to pulling the trigger on a XSV but need to be able to quickly switch between the two bar sizes. Maybe just see if Action LED will sell both for an up charge? Would moving the lighthead between mounts be fast and easy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Structure said:


> Anyone got a good solution for switching between 31.5 and 35 bars? Was close to pulling the trigger on a XSV but need to be able to quickly switch between the two bar sizes. Maybe just see if Action LED will sell both for an up charge? Would moving the lighthead between mounts be fast and easy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With all Gloworm lights bought from us you have the option of adding a 35mm mount to your purchase for only $5. Switching mounts involves one socket head screw. Should take 60 seconds.


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

Action LED Lights said:


> With all Gloworm lights bought from us you have the option of adding a 35mm mount to your purchase for only $5. Switching mounts involves one socket head screw. Should take 60 seconds.


Perfect!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> With all Gloworm lights bought from us you have the option of adding a 35mm mount to your purchase for only $5. Switching mounts involves one socket head screw. Should take 60 seconds.


Does the XSV come with the Gopro mount and adapter? That would be just as quick and require no tools (thumb screw). I was on your site today and noticed the note in your beam pattern section that said you were working on testing all the new lights. Looking forwqard to that!!!
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

"Action-LED-Lights", thanks jim!
Mole


----------



## hardtail1416 (Oct 18, 2019)

Can a x2 light with 4 cell battery pack be converted to a x2 adventure for helmet use by simply purchasing the additional 2 cell battery pack? 

Can other lights like the XS be run on the 2 cell battery pack?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

hardtail1416 said:


> Can a x2 light with 4 cell battery pack be converted to a x2 adventure for helmet use by simply purchasing the additional 2 cell battery pack?
> 
> Can other lights like the XS be run on the 2 cell battery pack?


Yes, the only difference between the X2 and the X2 Adventure is the battery. 
The XS or even the XSV can be run off a 2 cell but if you run them at 100% power your runtime will be less than half what you would get off the 4 cell.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

Just upgraded my X2 to XSV using the Black Friday deal, got the light set only which saved me some cash! Also recommended to a Friend a xsv/x2 combo!

Guess I will be waiting a little while since I got the neutral white which is backordered right now!


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

For those of you that purchased the XSV how are you liking it? I currently use XS on my bar and thinking of going XSV on bar in neutral white. I’m using X2 adventure all on helmet in NW but if I use a pack I’d try the XS on my helmet with battery in my pack for longer rides. In summary, trying to decide if there is a place for the XSV in my life lol.


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

Only a few rides on my XSV so far but everything is good. Love the factory mount. Light hasn’t auto-stepped down even when running bright. Good beam pattern. Not as bright as imagined (replaces a light with similar lumens) but because of the nice pattern and easy to use remote it works well. Would buy again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klydesdale (Feb 6, 2005)

I bought an XSV in neutral white during the Action LED Black Friday sale. Have ridden with it on both helmet and bar. I’ll tell ya.. it’s good on the bar but I absolutely love it as a helmet light, great light field and plenty of throw. The NW emitters bring out more colors and textures on the trail so I don’t really miss the shadows created by a bar lamp. 

I also bought an XS NW lighthead only during the sale that arrived before the XSV (had to wait for NW to come back in stock). I had planned to use the XS on the helmet but on the bar it nicely complements the helmet mounted XSV. I really like being able to set up the remote switch to operate either lamp independently.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

Any more feedback on the XSV from current owners?


----------



## juergenor (Mar 30, 2004)

The XSV has become my main light and it is rock solid, bright and gives me 2hrs at full brightness with a 6-cell battery pack. It is also thermally very stab,e and can handle the high output. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*CX mount fix*

















Not sure if it's just me but the mounting systems for the CX never worked very well. The Garmin mount just was not substantial enough to hold the light still (bouncy beam) and the Gopro mount fit poorly and I broke a few of the plastic universal adapters trying to tighten the light snugly enough to prevent slippage on bumps. So my CX has ended up being one of the best lights I have that almost never gets used. Magicshine to the rescue. First for making this nice, solid, easy to use mount that even fits odd shaped bars. Second for sending me an Allty 2000 light for review that ended up exposing me to the mount. Works perfect with the CX's Garmin adapter and easy to move from bike to bike though it requires an allen key to do so. Worth a look if you struggle with your CX mounts!
Mole


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

Gloworm XSV 3400 question.

I bought an XSV this season. I have less than a dozen rides on it (more than half a dozen). On the last two night rides it's shut off in the middle of a DH section about an hour and a half to 2 hours into the ride (both rides were just a little over 2 hours so near the end). I haven't tracked how much time I spent in what brightness mode, but I typically climb in low and put it on high for going down. Action LED lists a run time of 1.5 hours in the highest mode. So it feels like the battery is draining too quick but maybe my expectations were too high. I plan to bring a larger (6 cell) battery next time to see if it's maybe a faulty battery?

The temperatures have been mild on both rides. High 40s to very low 60s so I don't think it was stepping down from heat. I also was able to pay more attention last night and the indicator on the battery had three red bars and two orange showing at the point it quit. After shutting down for a few minutes I was able to restart it at the lowest beam for the ride home.

Just trying to get a sense if this is something I should contact Gloworm/Action LED about or if I'm just expecting too much.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Structure said:


> Gloworm XSV 3400 question.
> 
> I bought an XSV this season. I have less than a dozen rides on it (more than half a dozen). On the last two night rides it's shut off in the middle of a DH section about an hour and a half to 2 hours into the ride (both rides were just a little over 2 hours so near the end). I haven't tracked how much time I spent in what brightness mode, but I typically climb in low and put it on high for going down. Action LED lists a run time of 1.5 hours in the highest mode. So it feels like the battery is draining too quick but maybe my expectations were too high. I plan to bring a larger (6 cell) battery next time to see if it's maybe a faulty battery?
> 
> ...


I agree that over heating is probably not your problem. All other Gloworm lights (and I'm assuming the XSV too) use a linear thermal protection system that lowers output gradually to a stable thermal level to protect the light so the light may dim some when hot but shouldn't just shut down. Sounds more like a battery issue (not necessarily a bad battery) that a higher capacity 6 cell battery should help with. Since this happens at max. output towards the end of the ride my *guess* is that current sag because of the high drain on the battery in its lower charge level is activating the low current protection system for the battery. The XSV is the only Gloworm light I don't own so hopefully you'll get some input from other XSV owners on this but I wouldn't be afraid to contact Gloworm or Action just to ask them about this or any other questions you have (good customer service!!!).
Mole


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

I run a 6 cell on my XSV. 4 cell battery won’t cut it for 2 hours of riding. The only time I use a 4 cell is starting in daylight and finishing shortly after dark. 

Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

Action LED responded quickly with similar advice. Basically, I was pushing it with the run time. The way it just turns off (mid-highspeed-DH) instead, say, of stepping down is kind of a bummer but otherwise, I'm happy with the light. I'll be out with it again tomorrow and plan to bring a 6 cell and run it at max a lot with the 4 cell as a back up. Should at least provide some more insight.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Hard to believe that the new XSV can't get 2 hrs run time out of good 4-cell battery...unless of course you are running full power continuously....Still.

Obviously something is wrong with something. I think the fault is likely with the lamp circuitry. No way should the lamp just die in the middle of a ride without some kind of warning. Thermal sensor is likely not the issue but could be something thermal related since it cut-out when on high. Worse that should of happened is that the lamp automatically dropped down to a lower output in order to get you home whether it was a thermal issue or a low battery issue. If it were me I'd send the whole kit back and ask for a replacement as long as it's still in warranty. ( other possibilities: a short in the battery cable or soft short inside one of the battery cells ). Any kind of short circuit would automatically cut the light off without any warning. Anyway, just my opinion.


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

Yes, it's still under warranty. The unit is only a few months old. I was also unhappy with the run time, that's why I raised the issue here. However, I have to admit that it's possible I was running it on high more than I realized. I do think Gloworm's 1.5 hour run time on high must be overstated if it's really just the battery going out. 

The only way to know at this point is to ride it more, but unfortunately, I'm lucky if I get one evening ride a week so it takes a while to check anything and once the time changes I won't be running the light for long.

I did raise the "died in the middle of the ride" part with Action LED but they didn't respond to that directly. I think I may need to ask Gloworm. They should know whether that can even happen under "normal" conditions. If I hadn't also had a helmet light, it would have been extremely dangerous. Both times it has occurred when I was flat out down technical and rocky terrain (which is why I'd bumped up to the high setting at the top of the DH).


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Structure said:


> ...I did raise the "died in the middle of the ride" part with Action LED but they didn't respond to that directly. I think I may need to ask Gloworm. They should know whether that can even happen under "normal" conditions. *If I hadn't also had a helmet light, it would have been extremely dangerous.* Both times it has occurred when I was flat out down technical and rocky terrain (which is why I'd bumped up to the high setting at the top of the DH).


Good show. This is why I've told many people before, "Never go out MTB'n with only one lamp". That's because there is always a chance that one light might go out for some unexplained reason. Could be just forgot to charge the batteries. Happens sometimes. Could just be something as simple as a power cord just happening to accidentally becoming loose.

Your lamp is using the Cree XHP50 LED series. With all three emitters on full I bet the lamp gets real hot if left on the highest mode for more than 10 minutes. Could be a thermal shut down, really, all kinds of possibilities. Then again maybe the supplied batteries are "old tech" and the high current level eventually overheats the battery pack's protection circuit ( when at max output ) which again might cause a sudden cut-off.

Anyway, take it out again and see if the problem repeats itself. Nice to have over 3000 lumen at your command but really, do you need that much light coming off the bars?. I would think if you run it at half power most of the time with a good 4-cell battery pack should easily get over 3hrs of run time. Heck, 1600 lumen is a lot of light coming off the bars. I usually run about 500-600 lumen which is usually good for 80% of what I ride. Only hit the high ( 1200 lumen when on downhills ) Like you I also use a helmet lamp. Helmet lamp I switch to high ( 2200 lumen ) when on the fast technical downhills. That said the helmet lamp gets real hot at that output although I don't think I've ever used it at that level for more than 10 minutes at any one time.

One last question: Do you like the beam pattern? Did you order with NW or CW ?( if that is still an option )


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Structure said:


> .......The only way to know at this point is to ride it more, but unfortunately, I'm lucky if I get one evening ride a week so it takes a while to check anything......


Easy enough to set up the light with a small "desk" fan blowing on it at home to check run time. I would never trust a manufacturers claimed runtime blindly on a piece of such critical equipment. Even if a manufacturer was not stretching their claims, it's all too possible to get a unit on the low end of specs or with some kind if defect.


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

Just replying to the above with more info for anyone that's interested in the topic.

First, I rode again tonight. Shorter ride (the new Pismo Preserve in Pismo Beach, Ca) and the light behaved flawlessly. The total run time was only about 1 hour and 38 minutes. Of that, 1 hour and 15 was on low and about 10-15 minutes on highest. The battery indicator still showed all green when I hit the parking lot. My initial insights gathered from this and email from Action LED is that A) 2 hours is stretching if one isn't paying attention to their settings, and B) make sure to fully charge the battery (not sure if this was an issue with the prior two nights but it's certainly possible). I may still try Vancbiker's suggestion to get some more accurate run time estimates, but for now, I feel more confident riding with the light even on "longer" rides. I just need to practice some beam discipline (I think). 

The light is supposed to flash before cutting out. I never noticed that. Probably because when one is going fast at night with two lights it's easy to miss. I'm operating under the assumption that this occurred the two times the light went out, and it was my fault for missing it.

Some questions were also raised about the light. Mine is the "daylight" lense, but the kit did include another lense. The current pattern is wide and has good color so I haven't wanted anything else. Is it more bright than I need? Yes, for sure. I know plenty of guys who are faster with less light. Do I like having 3400 lumens at times? Absolutely. Sort of like being overbiked. In particular, it helps with looking and planning further down the trail at night. At 3400, I can see the outline of the trail far ahead even when going fast. This helps with orientation as well as actually riding fast. But ya, not a necessity. 

I also run a BT21 Nitefighter with a four-cell and Vancbiker heat sink on my helmet. That set up has been such a solid and always reliable light system.

Last but not least, as others have said, both Action LED and Gloworm have been responsive and helpful. I feel like I may have wasted their time but I wanted to get some help just in case it was a battery issue (it would be out of warranty by next night riding season).


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Structure said:


> Just replying to the above with more info for anyone that's interested in the topic.


Definitely appreciate the feedback on the XSV. Not a lot of info posted on that particular light and am sure it will be helpful for other owners with similar concerns. Knowing that the light will just shut off is valuable information. I don't use Gloworm batteries (only because I already several compatible batteries) and have noticed my lights do blink before they shut down but would be easy to miss on a fast down hill.



> I also run a BT21 Nitefighter with a four-cell and Vancbiker heat sink on my helmet. That set up has been such a solid and always reliable light system.


:thumbsup: I love those too!!!
Mole


----------



## lachman (Jan 29, 2019)

I'm looking at getting the XSV for a bar light and X2 for helmet but I can't decide on 2 or 4 cell for the X2. Does anyone run a 4 cell battery on their helmet? I ride with a pack all the time, what's it like using a light with a battery in the pack? Does the cable snag on anything, is it annoying when you need to grab something out of your pack etc?


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

lachman said:


> I'm looking at getting the XSV for a bar light and X2 for helmet but I can't decide on 2 or 4 cell for the X2. Does anyone run a 4 cell battery on their helmet? I ride with a pack all the time, what's it like using a light with a battery in the pack? Does the cable snag on anything, is it annoying when you need to grab something out of your pack etc?


The 4 cell on the helmet would be way too heavy. I run the two cell on my helmet and carry a spare two cell in my pack. If you are a person that is doing 3 plus hour rides on tech trail at night then I wold recommend the 4 cell in your pack. I twist tie the cable to my helmet and run it through the loops of my camelback and it's never caught on anything. I would also recommend buying the lights through Action LED and upgrading to neutral white emitters. If you've never used them, the color is much warmer and I personally find it more natural and usable light for my eyes.
The key question is how much run time do you need. You can always get the 4 cell with the kit and buy the 2 cell battery as an add on and you'll have both options.


----------



## lachman (Jan 29, 2019)

MrGT said:


> The 4 cell on the helmet would be way too heavy. I run the two cell on my helmet and carry a spare two cell in my pack. If you are a person that is doing 3 plus hour rides on tech trail at night then I wold recommend the 4 cell in your pack. I twist tie the cable to my helmet and run it through the loops of my camelback and it's never caught on anything. I would also recommend buying the lights through Action LED and upgrading to neutral white emitters. If you've never used them, the color is much warmer and I personally find it more natural and usable light for my eyes.
> The key question is how much run time do you need. You can always get the 4 cell with the kit and buy the 2 cell battery as an add on and you'll have both options.


This will be my first winter night riding. I'd guess my normal loop from home would be 2ish hours, max 3. That would include a 40 minute climb up a dirt road which I could save some battery on but descending down some very technical trails


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

lachman said:


> I'm looking at getting the XSV for a bar light and X2 for helmet but I can't decide on 2 or 4 cell for the X2. Does anyone run a 4 cell battery on their helmet? I ride with a pack all the time, what's it like using a light with a battery in the pack? Does the cable snag on anything, is it annoying when you need to grab something out of your pack etc?


Although there have been a few people that claim to ride with a 4-cell battery mounted to their helmet I think most people would find it quite unpleasant. Two cells on the other hand are doable but depending on where you mount it on the helmet, it can still cause helmet instability issues. I've used two cells on the helmet before without much issue as long as I'm using lighter weight cells but with that said I like to keep the helmet weight as low as possible since I have a bad neck ( I'm getting old... :bluefrown: )

Putting the battery in your back mounted hydration pack is a great way to carry your heavier batteries...as long as you don't mind using a H-pack. When I use my brighter helmet lights I typically use my H-pack and put a 4-cell in there. The wire doesn't cause much issue for me. I use a plastic pull-tie on back of my helmet and thread the wire through that so the wire doesn't flop around and catch on anything. Yes, still somewhat annoying if you need to take the pack off of your back if you need to get something out of the pack. The main inconvenience ( IMO ) using a "wired" set-up is that when you take the helmet off and then try to put it back on, getting the helmet back on with the wire attached to the lamp is somewhat of a PITA. I don't always take my helmet off while on a ride but sometimes you might get a bug in your helmet or have some other reason to remove it and that's when you start to hate trying to put it back on. Yeah, it's nit picking but the older you get the more you nit-pick  on the little things that used to never bother you.

Personally I have a really nice 21700 single cell torch that makes for a decent helmet light. Don't even notice the extra weight when it's on the helmet although I could wish for a more warmer NW led. Yep, give me a nit and I'm picking it.


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

So I’m that guy with a four cell battery mounted on my helmet. I won’t try to convince anyone else they need to try it but it works great for me. I’ve also run the battery in my pack. That works too. My preference for 3 seasons now is the helmet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Structure said:


> So I'm that guy with a four cell battery mounted on my helmet. I won't try to convince anyone else they need to try it but it works great for me. I've also run the battery in my pack. That works too. My preference for 3 seasons now is the helmet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then there's the third option that I didn't mention before, that being to use a 2-cell 21700 battery pack. Would provide a bit more run time but be a little heavier than a standard 2-cell 18650 pack so wouldn't be my cup of tea ( although I have yet to try it ).

Doesn't matter though as I can get as much run time with two 2-cells as someone running a 4-cell on the helmet. The only difference being I might have to stop and switch out the batteries which is really no big deal.

Yep, some people have necks like a tree trunk and others with necks like a wine bottle. As for me I'm somewhere in between but still prefer a single cell lamp or torch on the noggin. ( The Doc's told me when I was in my late 30's that I'd have problems with my neck when I got older because of an unusual alignment of the cervical vertebra of my neck. Oh how right they were! )


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

lachman said:


> This will be my first winter night riding. I'd guess my normal loop from home would be 2ish hours, max 3. That would include a 40 minute climb up a dirt road which I could save some battery on but descending down some very technical trails


All light levels are programmable in 10% increments on the gloworm. If you set low to say 10 or 20% and use that on the climbs and if you stop, you can adjust the medium and high slightly lower, maybe set high to 80 or 90%, I believe you can easily complete the ride you mentioned with a 2 cell. Especially if you carry a spare in your pack. I do it all the time on 3 hour rides. I go so far as to shut off my helmet light when I stop for snack or whatever. You have to conserve when using 2 cell on 2 plus hour rides. If you don't want to do this then get 4 cell and use in pack. If you try to use the 2 cell on medium and high straight out of the box, you will run out of battery before you complete 2 hours. Go to Gloworm website under instructions and then look for runtime chart. Be careful, they made an error or 2 in there which I've mentioned more than once and they haven't fixed. You would be comparing X2 to the X2 adventure. With Gloworm having 25% off, which is generous and not often, I'd get 4 cell with kit and 2 cell backup or two 2 cells. Doesn't hurt to have spare battery in pack.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

lachman said:


> This will be my first winter night riding. I'd guess my normal loop from home would be 2ish hours, max 3. That would include a 40 minute climb up a dirt road which I could save some battery on but descending down some very technical trails


Also, don't forget, the colder it is, the more exposed that helmet battery will be and runtimes will likely be decreased. This is where the 4 cell in the pack also has advantages. I however used my helmet mounted 2 cell on groomed snow trails well below freezing and I make mine last by programming light levels lower, turning to low when climbing or on flats, and only using high on tech sections.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I never liked the battery in the pack. PITA when taking off the pack to get something out or put something in. Switched over to jersey or jacket and like that a lot. I made a flat 4 cell pack so it fits nicely in the jersey pocket.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I have run a 4-cell in my hydration pack for years and have no issues with using this to power my helmet light. With the extension cable, it's really a non issues to remove pack, gain access and put it back on.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

If I was using an XSV on the bars I'd think an XS as a combo light would be a better choice. If all you want your helmet light for is looking around corners than the X2 will work fine but since it has similar throw distances at full output to the XSV (per Gloworm) it will be of little benefit for blasting a down hill section. XS will provide noticeably more throw and while it can drain the battery a lot quicker than the X2 (both at max output) it actually is considerably more efficient at any given output setting. I measured battery current draw of the X2 @ full output and it required about 25% more than the XS at a similar measured output so for example you should get about 1.5 hrs. of runtime from a 3400mAh 2 cell battery with the X2 and 2 hrs. with the XS with both lights set to approx. 1700 lumens. Only advantage I can see to the X2 is it's 20 grams lighter and $40 less expensive. Something else to think about!
Mole


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> If I was using an XSV on the bars I'd think an XS as a combo light would be a better choice. If all you want your helmet light for is looking around corners than the X2 will work fine but since it has similar throw distances at full output to the XSV (per Gloworm) it will be of little benefit for blasting a down hill section. XS will provide noticeably more throw and while it can drain the battery a lot quicker than the X2 (both at max output) it actually is considerably more efficient at any given output setting. I measured battery current draw of the X2 @ full output and it required about 25% more than the XS at a similar measured output so for example you should get about 1.5 hrs. of runtime from a 3400mAh 2 cell battery with the X2 and 2 hrs. with the XS with both lights set to approx. 1700 lumens. Only advantage I can see to the X2 is it's 20 grams lighter and $40 less expensive. Something else to think about!
> Mole


spot/flood/spot seems to do the trick if using the xs instead of x2 as a helmet paired to xsv. I use the x2 spot/spot but confess it's more to look around stuff instead of a long throw distance, another thing is the angle, it still helps given you have a different angle on the helmet light vs bars, but I've got only a few rides with this combo since upgrading from x2/x2 combo.

or just go full blast xsv/xsv combo  it's only a couple more grams heavier than xs and if you are already putting $300 down for lights probably won't make much difference a little more


----------



## Rock Climber (Jul 25, 2007)

I have an XS and Alpha both NW and I'm looking for a bit more output at night. For reference, I also have the outbound trail lights and I love the flood, but need a bit more throw. 

Trying to decide between grabbing another XS and changing up the optics between bars and helmet, or grabbing an XSV for the bars. I guess is there a reason to spend the extra on the XSV?

Bit more background if it's helpful, I used to live in Seattle and the outbound lights were amazing there. The flood was so helpful and I didn't need much throw because the trails were so tight and twisty. I moved to Denver and the trails are much more open so I feel like I can't see far enough ahead with the outbound lights.


----------



## juergenor (Mar 30, 2004)

Rock Climber said:


> I have an XS and Alpha both NW and I'm looking for a bit more output at night. For reference, I also have the outbound trail lights and I love the flood, but need a bit more throw.
> 
> Trying to decide between grabbing another XS and changing up the optics between bars and helmet, or grabbing an XSV for the bars. I guess is there a reason to spend the extra on the XSV?
> 
> Bit more background if it's helpful, I used to live in Seattle and the outbound lights were amazing there. The flood was so helpful and I didn't need much throw because the trails were so tight and twisty. I moved to Denver and the trails are much more open so I feel like I can't see far enough ahead with the outbound lights.


XSV is great for the bar - but be aware that you need to run it most likely with a 6 cell pack to get comparable run time. I use a battery pack from Kaidoman and bought only the light-head.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

juergenor said:


> XSV is great for the bar - but be aware that you need to run it most likely with a 6 cell pack


Do you run it on high all of the time?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

X2 Optics GIF
View attachment 1278057

Alpha 1200 lumens
View attachment 1278049

X2 1700 lumens
View attachment 1278051

XS 2500 lumens
View attachment 1278053

XSV 3400 lumens
View attachment 1278055


Gloworm posted these beam shots (post #468) that might be of interest. Safe bet that no matter how you configure the optics in a XSV or XS both will have considerably more throw than the Outbound Trail would have.
Mole


----------



## juergenor (Mar 30, 2004)

Cleared2land said:


> Do you run it on high all of the time?


Yes - I am riding mostly on the road.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stu06 (Dec 8, 2012)

I've owned everything out there. The best bar light is the Magicshine Monteer 6500--plenty of flood AND throw. Nothing else compares.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

stu06 said:


> I've owned everything out there. The best bar light is the Magicshine Monteer 6500--plenty of flood AND throw. *Nothing else compares.*


I might be inclined to agree with you "If" the Monteer had a two button remote control and programmable modes. Still, with three XHP-50.2's providing the majority of the close-in flood light you are going to have an awful amount of reflective feedback glare, although you do have the option to turn off the XHP's and just run the lower leds. _ Would of been better if one of the mode options was "One XHP on with the two bottom XM-L2's on for basic all around bar use"._ If you use the "all LED on" option and only use half power you should see fine but still have a lot of reflective feed back glare ( @ 3200 lumen ). That said even on that mode you only get about 3hrs run time and that's with a heavy 6-cell battery.

Anyway, FWIW most people don't need anything near that much light to ride at night.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

juergenor said:


> Yes - I am riding mostly on the road.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You use it on high ( 3400 lumen ) all the time...for road use! :shocked: That's a hellava lot of light to be using riding down a road. :nono: While I do use a 1500 lumen Duo spot/spot on my road setup I only use that for high beam purposes and then for only moments at a time.


----------



## juergenor (Mar 30, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> You use it on high ( 3400 lumen ) all the time...for road use! :shocked: That's a hellava lot of light to be using riding down a road. :nono: While I do use a 1500 lumen Duo spot/spot on my road setup I only use that for high beam purposes and then for only moments at a time.


Maybe I have poor eyes - but I take every lumen I can get - and need it to see any potholes or debris and get the necessary "social distancing" from cars that already see me coming from far away. The xsv has a great wide beam pattern that really covers the whole path - the throw is not better than the xs. I also use the xsv in flash mode during the day - have mounted on a Garmin mount with GoPro mount below which I think is a great solution as it sits in the center and the shifter cables do not get into the light path.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lachman (Jan 29, 2019)

Just to update I ended up getting the XSV and X2 with 4 cell. I'll try the 4 cell on the helmet as an experiment. I'll report back once I get some night rides done


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

juergenor said:


> Maybe I have poor eyes - but I take every lumen I can get - and need it to see any potholes or debris and get the necessary "social distancing" from cars that already see me coming from far away. The xsv has a great wide beam pattern that really covers the whole path - the throw is not better than the xs. I also use the xsv in flash mode during the day - have mounted on a Garmin mount with GoPro mount below which I think is a great solution as it sits in the center and the shifter cables do not get into the light path.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Correct, not everyone has the same night vision, rides the same kinds of roads or rides a bike at the same fitness level. All of this plays into the type of light you need when on the road.

Back in the day ( in my early 40's ) when I was riding a typical 18 speed ( drop handlebars ) road bike I could really move along, more so if on a downhill section. Back then I used to take my road bike and go out to ride in the rural counties of Maryland where all the farms are. Some of those two lane roads were really nice smooth asphalt and I can remember using my ( then new ) Gloworm X2 on the bars. I still remember riding down this really nice road that had a section of nice rolling downhill roller-coaster type terrain. The X2 ( with spot/spot optics ) used to light up the whole road and I never had any issues of out running the throw even with speeds well over 20 mph. On those back roads almost never saw any cars back in those days. ( Ah, those were the days )

Since I'm much older now ( 65 ) I ride a flat bar road setup or my new flat bar e-bike. The ebike I only use in eco-mode and the assist turns off if I'm riding over 20mph. My main front light is the Raveman CR-900. Generally only use it in it's 450 lumen mode since I rarely ride over 16 mph and usually no more than 45 minutes to two hours at a time. On occasion though I will get the bike up to over 30 mph if on a nice down hill. If needed I use the Gemini Duo ( with wireless remote ) as my go-to high beam. Dual spots on the Duo provide enough throw if I happen to hit a nice downhill or just want to scout for deer up ahead. The two button remote has one button that provides a "press and hold" feature for momentary boost access. Does what I need it to do and I only use it with a two cell under the stem.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

tedsti said:


> @ Gloworm Manufacture
> Please fix your battery connectors! It takes a LOT of force to plug and unplug them when the temps are below freezing. When the temps are below 10F, it is almost impossible to plug them when you are wearing gloves and working behind you head. This makes is very hard not to stress the wire to connector joint and eventually they fail. Action LED suggested heating up the battery side connector and plugging it in to stretch it out, but I should not have to do this...
> 
> Sadly I agree with this. It is my main complaint with an otherwise amazing light.
> ...


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

Anyone have any updated real life use reports regarding optic choice for the XSV? I own X2, XSV, and XS. Still searching for that optimal combo choice of helmet/bar for both light choices and optics choices.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

MrGT said:


> tedsti said:
> 
> 
> > @ Gloworm Manufacture
> ...


----------



## nonamed (Dec 22, 2012)

Action LED Lights said:


> MrGT said:
> 
> 
> > A change is coming.
> ...


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

Action LED Lights said:


> MrGT said:
> 
> 
> > A change is coming. But for those for whom the plug is too tight a somewhat easy fix is to gently heat the battery plug boot with a blow drier, heat gun or other heat source until it is soft. Then plug in the light all the way and back it out about a 1/16th of an inch. Let it cool in that position and it will then be a much more reasonable fit. A little silicone grease also helps.
> ...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm looking forward to an upgrade.

I have tried silicone grease with marginal, short term relief.


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> I'm looking forward to an upgrade.
> 
> I have tried silicone grease with marginal, short term relief.


I have the same issue on both mine. Annoying. I was going to try sanding down the rib on the plug side.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

stom_m3 said:


> I have the same issue on both mine. Annoying. I was going to try sanding down the rib on the plug side.


That might work but if you remove too much material it might end up too loose.

I was going to suggest using maybe a little Vaseline or perhaps some candle wax ( Old school...that's me  ). To me it sounds like the rubber sleeve is so tight that it is creating a "suction effect". If that's the case you might try slipping one of those mini ( super small ) flat head screw drivers under the sleeve and then try wiggling the screw driver and then pulling the plugs apart. Whatever you do don't pull on the wires themselves, pull only on the plug heads or risk creating a break in the wire connection within the plugs .


----------



## christiancaron (Jan 7, 2018)

After reading a lot on lights, I decided to go with Gloworm and a XS/XSV combo. Should provide ample runtime at lower levels on singletracks and plenty of power on technical descents. Can’t wait for the postman to ring the bell... Not sure which one will go on bars, it will be a matter of experimentation. I think I like the idea of wider XSV on the helmet.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Horse power on the helmet


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

christiancaron said:


> After reading a lot on lights, I decided to go with Gloworm and a XS/XSV combo. Should provide ample runtime at lower levels on singletracks and plenty of power on technical descents. Can't wait for the postman to ring the bell... Not sure which one will go on bars, it will be a matter of experimentation. *I think I like the idea of wider XSV on the helmet.*


If you really think of using the XSV on the helmet you might want to order it with all spot optics. The XHP-50 emitters by their very nature are going to have a lot of spill and a much wider beam pattern, even with spot optics. When I run my ITUO XP3 on the helmet it provides a very nice wide beam pattern ( set up with three spots optics and that lamp is using XM-L2 emitters). Beam pattern with the XHP-50 is just going to be wider no matter what optic you use but you don't want _too wide_.

Of course I may be wrong about that as I have experimented with wider lights off the helmet. If it has the power ( which no doubt it does ) wider off the helmet could be nice. The only downside being that if you run wider optics off the helmet it's quite possible that on the lower output levels you will lose much more distance clarity than if you've had chosen to use spot optics. I've seen this effect myself with some of the torches I have so you might have to play with the optic options to get it dialed in the way you want.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I have the XS 2500 on the helmet with all spots and an X2 on the bars with one spot, one diffused. I prefer the handle bar light to provide the close range, wider beam. 

Yes, playing with the optics to find what works for you is good advice.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

X2 Optics GIF
View attachment 1278057


I love this optics effects comparison that Gloworm provided a while back. 
Mole


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Great example.


----------



## christiancaron (Jan 7, 2018)

Cat-man-do said:


> If you really think of using the XSV on the helmet you might want to order it with all spot optics. The XHP-50 emitters by their very nature are going to have a lot of spill and a much wider beam pattern, even with spot optics. When I run my ITUO XP3 on the helmet it provides a very nice wide beam pattern ( set up with three spots optics and that lamp is using XM-L2 emitters). Beam pattern with the XHP-50 is just going to be wider no matter what optic you use but you don't want _too wide_.


Yes, I had also read your comment in this thread about the emitters. ;-) This is exactly why I didn't go with two XSV, so I can decide to use the XS on the helmet if I find the XSV too wide. That being said, someone (MRMOLE?) mentioned the XSV could be a good option on the helmet for those who like to have a wider field of view in the corners (given it has so much power that it throws a long distance anyway). I have twisty singletracks here and a small downhill ''hill''. No 15 minutes flat out straight downhill with jump lines. So I don't think I'll need to see that far ahead. And it's all overkill, probably. I'm sure a X2 and Alpha Plus would have done the job. But hey... When you can have it, get it! If I use lower power, I get longer runtimes (on night rides, I'll often go for 3-4 hours). MRMOLE (again!) mentioned the XS was better on battery drain than X2 (at same level) and XSV was even better (on paper).


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Cleared2land said:


> *I have the XS 2500 on the helmet with all spots and an X2 on the bars with one spot, one diffused.* I prefer the handle bar light to provide the close range, wider beam.
> 
> Yes, playing with the optics to find what works for you is good advice.


Which is exactly how I run mine only I run an XP3 on the helmet and don't own an XS. My X2 also is like yours with one spot and one standard flood. I have thought about upgrading as I said before. If I bought an XS I would likely run it on the helmet as it can be controlled with a wireless remote and then run the XP3 on the bars ( with wired remote ). However if run on the bars ( with XP3 on the helmet ) I can run a super wide optic on the center emitter which would give a wider beam pattern vs my current X2 and still have a longer reaching throw vs what I current run.

Of course another cheaper option for me would be just to buy a newer X2 ( 1800 lumen ) and then run one optic with the S-wide flood and use it on the bars. Would lower my cost but would also limit the throw of the bar lamp, although if bright enough on high might not be a real issue.


----------



## juergenor (Mar 30, 2004)

christiancaron said:


> Yes, I had also read your comment in this thread about the emitters. ;-) This is exactly why I didn't go with two XSV, so I can decide to use the XS on the helmet if I find the XSV too wide. That being said, someone (MRMOLE?) mentioned the XSV could be a good option on the helmet for those who like to have a wider field of view in the corners (given it has so much power that it throws a long distance anyway). I have twisty singletracks here and a small downhill ''hill''. No 15 minutes flat out straight downhill with jump lines. So I don't think I'll need to see that far ahead. And it's all overkill, probably. I'm sure a X2 and Alpha Plus would have done the job. But hey... When you can have it, get it! If I use lower power, I get longer runtimes (on night rides, I'll often go for 3-4 hours). MRMOLE (again!) mentioned the XS was better on battery drain than X2 (at same level) and XSV was even better (on paper).


If you ride for 3-4 hours you probably want to buy a 6-cell battery when going for full brightness. The XSV draws more current then the XS. BTW - I also have the XSV on the bar and the XS (older model, no remote) on the helmet. Great combo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

*Wireless Alpha!*

The Gloworm Alpha now has wireless capability. A wireless remote is not included in the set to keep the cost low but you can buy one as an optional extra or, if you have another wireless Gloworm light you can pair both lights to the same remote. All of our daylight Alpha inventory is now wireless capable. If you want a neutral white wireless Alpha contact me and we can convert one. Other outlets may or may not currently have the new lights in stock. Unfortunately there is no way of knowing other than trying it. There is no external change.
We will have an update for older Alpha's sometime in the near future.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> MrGT said:
> 
> 
> > A change is coming. But for those for whom the plug is too tight a somewhat easy fix is to gently heat the battery plug boot with a blow drier, heat gun or other heat source until it is soft. Then plug in the light all the way and back it out about a 1/16th of an inch. Let it cool in that position and it will then be a much more reasonable fit. A little silicone grease also helps.
> ...


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

OldManBike said:


> Action LED Lights said:
> 
> 
> > "A change is coming" he says. They've been aware of this problem _since 2018_. I tried his easy fix, and I still need pliers to pull out the plug.
> ...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm betting it's the 15 second window for paring.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

You lose that bet. Not the battery, either.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

*My Fix*



Action LED Lights said:


> OldManBike said:
> 
> 
> > OldManBike,
> ...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

After about a year of use and with the help of silicone grease, my connectors feel solid, but relatively easy to disconnect. I think that I would prefer a slightly tight connection over a loose one.


----------



## christiancaron (Jan 7, 2018)

Finally received my XS/XSV combo yesterday afternoon. Put the batteries on the charger right away as it's been raining a lot lately around here and the night looked promising for a ride.

First thing first, very well packaged. You've got everything you may need in the box, that's awesome (as expected). Excellent value for the money.

The attachments are perfect and so easy to use, especially the one for the handlebars. Easy to set up, easy to remove. I'll probably switch the one on the helmet for something that's glued because the elastic velcro can wobble a bit, although I didn't notice it that much on the trail.

I got bitten by the cable connection "issue". First time plugging them in, so didn't know you had to push hard and hear a click. In the middle of the ride, the handlebar light turned off a few times when it was bumpy, until I realised it was most likely the cable. Once connected correctly, all was good (just difficult to disconnect - I'll try the suggestions in previous posts to ease it up).

Both lights went on for just a little bit over 3 hours at medium (default setting, didn't have time to play with customization yet) and both batteries were at 30% at the end of the ride. Promising.

My only issue was with the remote. No problem pairing the lights (each flashed once when paired), but it was working on and off while riding, possibly because of the cable disconnects which requires another pairing. When back home, I tried the other remote (each light came with one) and it seemed to work flawlessly for a few cycles, but then it started to not work for one light or the other (distance issue? interference from the cables?). Like it was mentioned in other posts, maybe it's the battery in the remote. I'll try that and report back.


----------



## christiancaron (Jan 7, 2018)

christiancaron said:


> Like it was mentioned in other posts, maybe it's the battery in the remote. I'll try that and report back.


Changed the battery, got the same result. I'll blame it on RF interferences. On the bike, maybe (Garmin computer + HR strap). In the house, I don't know. Could be wifi router, etc. Maybe I'll try outside on a dog walk, far from everything. In the scroll mode, it's less of an inconvenience because you can keep pushing on the button and eventually both lights will be at the same level. Just a little bit frustrating.

Someone knows about the color codes for the power button behind the XS and XSV? Is that a representation of what's left in the battery depending on how much power you're drawing? When the batteries are lower in power, it seems to go orange/red on higher modes and green on lower modes.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

christiancaron said:


> Changed the battery, got the same result. I'll blame it on RF interferences. On the bike, maybe (Garmin computer + HR strap). In the house, I don't know. Could be wifi router, etc. Maybe I'll try outside on a dog walk, far from everything. In the scroll mode, it's less of an inconvenience because you can keep pushing on the button and eventually both lights will be at the same level. Just a little bit frustrating.
> 
> Someone knows about the color codes for the power button behind the XS and XSV? Is that a representation of what's left in the battery depending on how much power you're drawing? When the batteries are lower in power, it seems to go orange/red on higher modes and green on lower modes.


Hey @christiancaron

Here is the link to our support page of the website:

Gloworm Web Support

and the link to the relevant doc detailing indication:

Gloworm Battery and Light Indication

Also, we have had instances of other RF based devices interfering with the remote. We have successfully tested it in all locations on bike and person with very good connectivity. However we cannot predict what devices will be used in conjunction with our products. Sorry....

I hope this helps in some way.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

MRMOLE said:


> X2 Optics GIF
> View attachment 1278057
> 
> 
> ...


 That's an awesome comparison. Thank you.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2019)

*Bar/Helmet Combo Conundrum*

I'm selecting a bar/helmet combo and would love to hear opinions/suggestions.

I haven't done any night riding in 15 years! Back then I was running Jet Lites - a 12W halogen spot on my helmet and 20W flood + 12W spot on the bars. The bulbs were MR11's over-driven at 13.2V. They seemed good enough back then (when my eyes were younger and rims/tires were skinnier).

Local trails are typical for coastal southern CA - a mix of rocky trails flanking the mountains, switchbacks, creeks, and fireroads. Few tight forested areas with overhanging trees. My Ibis Ripmo allows me to ride faster than ever but I don't have much desire (yet?) to bomb runs at night. Though the ability would be nice in case a mountain lion decides I'm the food delivery person.

XSV (bars) and X2 (helmet) is my starting point. I'd wear a pack at night but like the idea of being wire-free (could get a spare 2-cell battery). That steers me away from the XS for the helmet (even though MRMOLE's tests indicate XS is more efficient than X2 at the same output level and has greater throw).

I suppose my question is &#8230; has anyone wished they were using an XS on their helmet instead of an X2 for the extra throw and wider beam? I don't have much perspective because I don't know how today's lights compare with my old halogens.

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2019)

*Head combos since 2018*

I skimmed through all the posts in this thread since the beginning of 2018 and tabulated the head combos people said they were using. I realize personal preferences/needs vary a lot but thought this would be interesting. I found 18 combos in all (broken down by bars/helmet/combo).

Bars: Alpha (4), X2 (1), XS (6), XSV(7)

Helmet: Alpha (1), X2 (11), XS (4), XSV (2)

Combos (bars + helmet):

Alpha + Alpha (1)
Alpha + X2 (2)
Alpha + XS (1)
X2 + XS (1)
XS + X2 (3)
XS + XS (1)
XS + XSV (2)
XSV + X2 (6)
XSV + XS (1)

* This list may be a little off because a few posts were a bit unclear.


----------



## jcolby (Dec 11, 2011)

Does anyone have a suggestion or setup for GoPro mounting an older X2 prior to them integrating the GoPro mounting?.I have 2 of them which are awesome but since getting newer helmets the only mounting option is the GoPro so I have been using a smaller self contained light on my helmet but I’d like to use my X2 again.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

jcolby said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion or setup for GoPro mounting an older X2 prior to them integrating the GoPro mounting?


This snaps into a GoPro quick release, https://www.action-led-lights.com/c...sories/products/gloworm-quick-release-bracket


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> That steers me away from the XS for the helmet (even though MRMOLE's tests indicate XS is more efficient than X2 at the same output level and has greater throw).
> 
> I suppose my question is &#8230; has anyone wished they were using an XS on their helmet instead of an X2 for the extra throw and wider beam? I don't have much perspective because I don't know how today's lights compare with my old halogens.
> 
> Thanks.


I did originally have the XS X2 combo and didnt like it. Felt the bar XS overpowered the helmet X2. I have been running an XS+XS bar/helmet combo for 2 seasons now. Same general terrain as you. I HATE pack mounted batteries and run the 4cell battery on my helmet. I do not notice the weight (maybe 100g for the 2 extra cells) both lights keyed to my bar mounted remote

I run trail low the vast majority of the time and get 3 2hr+ rides out of a charge. spot-spot-spot on the helmet and wide-spot-wide on bars. use medium or high in super fast sections and when approaching trailheads.

Had Jim at Action convert to day tint, really brings out the trail colors. I also like that my batteries both discharge at the same rate.


----------



## jcolby (Dec 11, 2011)

Is anyone running an XSV on the bars with a X2 helmet? I have two X2's but need to buy a new battery and helmet mount, wondering if I should upgrade. I have the older 1500 lumen X2's. Thinking about buying a XSV for the bars but it might be overkill if I'm still running an X2 helmet light.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

Exactly what I use. It’s amazing. Do it!


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Light overkill w/ the riders on this forum. Naa, don't see it.

I ride w/ 2 Ituo XP-3's on the bars and a Lumina 900 on the lid. I can oly see the Lumina when I hit a switchback. LOL


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Anyone have a side by side pic of the XS and XSV ?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

mb323323 said:


> Light overkill w/ the riders on this forum.


As a general observation, I understand this, but when I need bright, it's nice to have it available. I don't use my brights very often, but when I do, they're there and available when I want/need them.


----------



## magnil (Apr 28, 2013)

Is it possible to buy th X2 without bayberry and remote?


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

magnil said:


> Is it possible to buy th X2 without bayberry and remote?


I think you meant battery. Yes, you can buy head unit by itself at Action LED.


----------



## magnil (Apr 28, 2013)

MrGT said:


> I think you meant battery. Yes, you can buy head unit by itself at Action LED.


Thanks. I am in Europe so shipping and tax gets expensive. is there any place in Europe to order it from?


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

magnil said:


> Thanks. I am in Europe so shipping and tax gets expensive. is there any place in Europe to order it from?


https://www.glowormlites.co.nz/prod...I8QncIc96upImEnPffWjxy2gCgpOOOTMaAlZDEALw_wcB


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2019)

arphaxhad said:


> I did originally have the XS X2 combo and didnt like it. Felt the bar XS overpowered the helmet X2. I have been running an XS+XS bar/helmet combo for 2 seasons now. Same general terrain as you. I HATE pack mounted batteries and run the 4cell battery on my helmet. I do not notice the weight (maybe 100g for the 2 extra cells) both lights keyed to my bar mounted remote
> 
> I run trail low the vast majority of the time and get 3 2hr+ rides out of a charge. spot-spot-spot on the helmet and wide-spot-wide on bars. use medium or high in super fast sections and when approaching trailheads.
> 
> Had Jim at Action convert to day tint, really brings out the trail colors. I also like that my batteries both discharge at the same rate.


Appreciate your inputs. I spoke with Jim @Action-LED and I'm going to roll the dice with an X2/XSV combo. My guess is the X2 may not significantly out-throw the XSV on fast/straight sections but that might be OK at the speeds on my trails. I'll try S/F and S/S on the X2. I can always upgrade the helmet's light head on a future Black Friday Sale.

Speaking of ... Gloworm will be doing their Black Friday deal again this year and Action-LED will be following suit. Perfect timing for me.

Also, I'm not sure if this was mentioned earlier in this thread, but Jim mentioned:

* The rubber on the connectors are now made of a softer compound to avoid the tight fit some were experiencing at cold temps in the past.

* Gloworm is installing the NW emitters for Jim now.


----------



## dorba (Nov 24, 2020)

Hello all,

Does anyone know if Action is doing a Black Friday sale this year as well? Hope it is good as last year's and the covid sale. I am debating between X2/XSV combo vs Outbound's new Evo package. Thanks.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

dorba said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Does anyone know if Action is doing a Black Friday sale this year as well? Hope it is good as last year's and the covid sale. I am debating between X2/XSV combo vs Outbound's new Evo package. Thanks.


Sure, use the discount code BF2020 through Monday (for Gloworm light sets)


----------



## dorba (Nov 24, 2020)

Thanks Jim, appreciate the quick response.


----------



## Vin829 (Mar 29, 2019)

Just received my XSV and X2. I ordered through Gloworm with there Black Friday sale. Action LED shipped them out fast and had them within a week. Even with a holiday


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Folsom lake*

NY Creek Bridge illuminated by new Gloworm XSV/X2 combo Black Friday Sale


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

Great combo! I don’t love the new battery strap however. I thought the old one was better.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2019)

patski said:


> NY Creek Bridge illuminated by new Gloworm XSV/X2 combo Black Friday Sale


Great photo. I'm really impressed with my new BF2020 XSV/SX combo so far. Seems like the XSV throws as far as the X2 though I haven't tried spot/spot on the X2 yet.

Lucky to be near Folsom Lake. Friends in Grass Valley have hosted me for a few rides up there (South Yuba, Flume, Northstar).


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2019)

MrGT said:


> Great combo! I don't love the new battery strap however. I thought the old one was better.


My combo came with a mix of the old shorter/black elastic straps and the new longer/gray non-elastic velcro straps.

I thought the long velcro strap worked well for securing the 4-cell battery plus that small rubbery "sled" to my frame. For securing the 2-cell battery to my helmet, I haven't decided which strap is better (but if I go with the long velcro strap, cutting it shorter should make using it easier).


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

MrGT said:


> Great combo! I don't love the new battery strap however. I thought the old one was better.


I'm unimpressed by the new elastic battery straps. They have a cheap flimsy feel to them.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> My combo came with a mix of the old shorter/black elastic straps and the new longer/gray non-elastic velcro straps.
> 
> I thought the long velcro strap worked well for securing the 4-cell battery plus that small rubbery "sled" to my frame. For securing the 2-cell battery to my helmet, I haven't decided which strap is better (but if I go with the long velcro strap, cutting it shorter should make using it easier).


Unless you secure that "sled" to your battery you're going to lose it. My friend lost 2 because that strap sucks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2019)

MrGT said:


> Unless you secure that "sled" to your battery you're going to lose it. My friend lost 2 because that strap sucks.


Thanks for the tip. That was mentioned earlier in this thread (might have been you) so I used double-sided foam tape between the sled and battery. Fairly sticky tape was needed because of the sled's rubbery surface (wiping off the sled with alcohol probably would have helped had I thought of it).


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2019)

Cleared2land said:


> I'm unimpressed by the new elastic battery straps. They have a cheap flimsy feel to them.


I believe you mean "non-elastic". The new straps don't stretch. Per Jim @Action LED:

"The newest Gloworm velcro battery straps are 20" long double sided without a buckle. (The front sticks to the back). They hold very securely without the spring of the elastic straps."

They definitely aren't as soft/supple as the old elastic strap. Very similar to the 3M Velcro-branded cable ties but much larger. So far the long strap has held the battery in place on the downtube of my Ripmo but I've only been on a few rides so far. The Ripmo's downtube increases in diameter towards the front-end of the shock so perhaps that helps. My guess is the strap will need to be vacuumed once in awhile to remove dust and stay sticky.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I believe you mean "non-elastic". The new straps don't stretch. Per Jim @Action LED:


Nope, I mean elastic. My most recent order had these cheap battery mount elastic bands. These were a narrower width than the older battery's came with.


----------



## guerillamahn (Nov 29, 2020)

patski said:


> NY Creek Bridge illuminated by new Gloworm XSV/X2 combo Black Friday Sale


Jesus! I pity the fool who'd be blasted with that light-beam if you'd ever accidently shine that at someone :eekster:


----------



## jcolby (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

jcolby said:


> What am I missing here? I just ordered an X2 go pro mount in hopes of mounting my light in my helmets integrated mount (which my cheesy Blackburn torch easily does) It appears that the screw is too long and doesn't hold the X2, as well, the mount base has to be Velcro strapped to the helmet? I'm trying to get an integrated mount, I've done Velcro straps before.


The gopro mount you want is this one


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2019)

More photos of that mount here:

https://www.action-led-lights.com/c...sories/products/universal-gloworm-light-mount


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

jcolby said:


> View attachment 1380961
> View attachment 1380963
> View attachment 1380965


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

jcolby said:


> What am I missing here?


Say, what's this? Gotta link?

TIA


----------



## jcolby (Dec 11, 2011)

patski said:


> Say, what's this? Gotta link?
> 
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 1381027


That would be a great mount that would work with the newer gloworm lights that have screw threads on the bottom. It either came with an older Gemini or gloworm light but I haven't been able to mount a light to it because my X2 lights don't have mounts in the bottom. I just put it on my helmet as I was trying to figure out any way to mount my X2 on there and it was in my box of accessories.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hit us up on [email protected] and we'll arrange the direct bolt. Shouldn't take longer than a couple of days.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Bruce


Any timeframe for the Alloy Helmet Mount Bracket - X2 ??

I like the low profile mounting option...


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

TraxFactory said:


> Any timeframe for the Alloy Helmet Mount Bracket - X2 ??
> 
> I like the low profile mounting option...


Available here - https://www.action-led-lights.com/c...oworm-quick-release-bracket?variant=946936189


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

An easy solution might be this self-adhesive mounting bracket
https://www.action-led-lights.com/c...se-mount-for-gloworm-lights?variant=964628676
Stick it on your visor or just above it and use that side mount on your light.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Action LED Lights said:


> Available here - https://www.action-led-lights.com/c...oworm-quick-release-bracket?variant=946936189


I'm after this bracket..










Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

TraxFactory said:


> I'm after this bracket..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have some of the X1 and XS version left in stock. Either one would work with the X2. it would just be slightly off center.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

There's been some confusion on how to use the new Gloworm helmet mount strap. This should help.


----------



## DrPete (Jul 20, 2004)

Is there a torque spec for the pivot bolt on the X2 and XSV? My XSV was moving a tiny bit on some chunky fast stuff last night and wasn’t sure how aggressive I could be with the o-ring setup.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2019)

DrPete said:


> Is there a torque spec for the pivot bolt on the X2 and XSV? My XSV was moving a tiny bit on some chunky fast stuff last night and wasn't sure how aggressive I could be with the o-ring setup.


I've never seen a torque spec for a fastener with o-ring. But using my smallest torque wrench (min 2 Nm) I can say the screw on my XSV seems to be holding the head OK with less than 2 Nm. O-ring kits at Harbor Freight and Amazon are very inexpensive though you may not be able to get an exact match (the diameter typically isn't the issue, it's more the thickness of the ring material).


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

@Action LED Lights: Kudos to Jim.

Thanks for sending me a replacement back-cover to the switch remote with hardly a question.


----------



## So Cal RX (Oct 1, 2005)

MrGT said:


> Unless you secure that "sled" to your battery you're going to lose it. My friend lost 2 because that strap sucks.


Wish I read this earlier. Lost my sled after the first ride! User error, but none of my other lights had/have this, so I'm sure I just lost it when detaching my battery from my frame in the parking lot after the ride. I also feel like it's difficult to get things tight with long gray strap vs other cloth Velcro straps I've used.

Otherwise love the light. Got the Alpha Plus.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2019)

So Cal RX said:


> Wish I read this earlier. Lost my sled after the first ride! User error, but none of my other lights had/have this, so I'm sure I just lost it when detaching my battery from my frame in the parking lot after the ride. I also feel like it's difficult to get things tight with long gray strap vs other cloth Velcro straps I've used.
> 
> Otherwise love the light. Got the Alpha Plus.


Luckily I had read about the sled. I tried sticking the rubbery sled to the battery using removable double-sided tape but that didn't hold (a more aggressive tape may have worked). So now I use a thin rubber band to hold the sled and battery together. It doesn't seem to interfere with the sled's friction against the frame or the ability of the battery to be strapped down.

I found the long gray velcro strap works for me if I focus on getting that first loop cinched down tightly. The point where the two opposite sides of the tape first have an opportunity to make contact (right after passing through the slot) is key. I use fingers from both hands to pull on opposite ends of the strap. This requires a little more dexterity than using velcro straps where there's a buckle to reverse the direction of the strap and yank/cinch against.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Gloworms in the wild...


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Westernbikeworks is now carrying Gloworm lights. They also currently have a 20% off a single in stock item sale going on (ends tonight @ midnight)) so if your quick it should be possible to get a new G2 light for around a Black Friday price!!!
They frequently have site wide sales so if you miss this one subscribing to their site might be a good idea if your interested in upgrading to any of the new G2 Gloworm's.
Mole

Headlights Cycling Products - WesternBikeworks


----------



## So Cal RX (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey all, just picked up an older XS2500 during Black Friday, and plan to use it on my bars, with an Alpha on the helmet. What optics would be optimal for the XS on the bars? Alpha will be spot/spot.

Also, the XS was only avail in neutral white, while my Alpha is daylight. Will it make a huge difference if I have Action LED switch the Alpha to neutral white to match the XS? Thanks.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Luckily I had read about the sled. *I tried sticking the rubbery sled to the battery using removable double-sided tape but that didn't hold* (a more aggressive tape may have worked). ...


I've tested few various high quality 3M double-sided tapes, but none holds well on rubbery sled. After testing many glues I've found the solution, how to glue rubbery sled and battery pack together:
There are necessary to use 2 glues, one which adheres well to the rubber sled (Jiaoshuilao Black or Translucen Silicone Rubber Glue), the other which adheres well to the battery pack (Zhanlida T). After cleaning both parts with isopropyl alcohol, I put 6 drops of Silicone Rubber Glue on rubbery sled first and then 6 drops of Zhanlida T on battery pack to the opposite corresponding places, waited for 2 minutes and then pressed both parts together and let them cure (24hrs are recommended by glue manufacturer). More drops would have make the joint stronger, but I wanted to leave the ability to disassemble the joint if necessary without damaging the sled.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Intersting...
I have never experienced any issues with my batteries and respective "sleds" parting ways. Seems pretty easy to get mine appropriately tight.


----------



## BigBadaBoom (Sep 6, 2020)

It's that season again...
Was looking for a new set of Gloworm XS, only to find out the G2 version ist not available in neutral white. That's quite a bummer as I have no intention of mixing cold and neutralwhite lights and I just love the contrast of neutralwhite lights in the woods...

Anyone have experience in resoldering these to neutral white LEDs?


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

Yes, I replaced the LEDs with neutral white (purchased from Mouser) in X2 and XSV, both G1 (and in old X1 and X2, pre G1). In old X1/X2 I did it myself (resp. for X2 I bought PCB with already assembled LEDs from Jim @ Action-Led-Lights), but for X2/XSV-G1 I asked friends with reflow oven to replace them profesionally (X2 G1 shares the same alu PCB like old X2, which I had spare from the first replacement, XSV G1 PCB is FR4, not alu, so requires a bit more carefull handling).


----------



## lightbulbjim (Mar 20, 2017)

I have a Gen 1 Alpha with the two cell battery. I've had it for a few years now and would like to get another (two cell) battery, however I'd prefer to find one which can be charged via USB. What are my options?


The G2.0 batteries are not compatible with the G1.0 lights AFAIK. Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong.
The Gemini battery looks really good but I'm having a hard time locating one locally (Australia). They are in stock overseas but it's hard to get batteries shipped internationally these days.
Magicshine do one which I can get locally, but the capacity is quite a bit lower than the Gloworm or Gemini.
I've seen various third-party batteries floating around, but I've never been sure how of either the cell quality or the robustness/water resistance of the case. Also non USB charging on that particular example.
Anybody know of any other two cell packs with USB (preferably USB-C) charging, which are compatible with Gloworm lights? Needs to stand up to abuse and have good quality cells. Bonus points if I can easily replace the cells without damaging the case.


----------



## lightbulbjim (Mar 20, 2017)

Well, I managed to track down a Gemini 30Wh pack. It's quite nice, although a bit bigger and heavier than my Gloworm 25Wh pack. I think it must use 21700 cells whereas the Gloworm uses 18650s.

The USB charging is the main feature I was looking for, but it doesn't work on all of my chargers. It's fine on a slow old USB charger with a USB-A to USB-C cable, but it won't charge on either my Lenovo or Apple laptop chargers. According to the specs it only works on the 5V USB profile, so charging is probably going to be quite slow.

It's supposed to be able to take 8.4V DC via the barrel connector to charge, but the LEDs don't light up when connected this way. That's expected according to the literature, but a bit annoying to have no feedback at all.

It works just fine with my Gloworm light head, however the connector doesn't snap into place like the Gloworm one does. So I'm not sure how waterproof it will be.

Overall I'd say it's mostly good, with a few gotchas.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Not sure about the rest of the gloworm community, but I am a long time user and can officially say I wouldn't recommend them. The headlamps themselves seem to be very good, but their batteries, chargers, and wiring materials are sub par at best. 

Mine get very limited use, but the wire harness and batteries have required frequent service to remain operational. Luckily ACTIONLED has been great to work with.


----------

